# Uomini traditori ... confessatevi!



## Sabina (18 Gennaio 2011)

Qui si sono confessate tante "traditrici"... ma dove stanno i traditori? Il Conte è stanco di tenere alta la bandiera.
Perciò o voi che leggete... rivelatevi qui....


----------



## Kid (18 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Qui si sono confessate tante "traditrici"... ma dove stanno i traditori? Il Conte è stanco di tenere alta la bandiera.
> Perciò o voi che leggete... rivelatevi qui....



Sei troppo "giovane" nel forum... io da traditore generai thread che a furia di crescere diventarono dei tomi da fare invidia al Signore degli Anelli.

E considera che ero uno scarso fedifrago... :mexican:


----------



## Sabina (18 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Sei troppo "giovane" nel forum... io da traditore generai thread che a furia di crescere diventarono dei tomi da fare invidia al Signore degli Anelli.
> 
> E considera che ero uno scarso fedifrago... :mexican:


Beh.... vediamo se viene allo scoperto qualcuno. Tanto per vivacizzare un po' il forum


----------



## Kid (18 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Beh.... vediamo se viene allo scoperto qualcuno. Tanto per vivacizzare un po' il forum


Cara mia, vedrai a primavera come "sbocceranno" i thread... e non è una balla! Con la bella stagione il forum si popola di traditori di ogni sesso e razza... ogni anno è così, proprio come gli animali.

Non so se ridere o piangere...


----------



## Simy (18 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Cara mia, vedrai a primavera come "sbocceranno" i thread... e non è una balla! Con la bella stagione il forum si popola di traditori di ogni sesso e razza... ogni anno è così, proprio come gli animali.
> 
> Non so se ridere o piangere...


 che succede si scatenano gli ormoni con la primavera???????


----------



## Kid (18 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> che succede si scatenano gli ormoni con la primavera???????



Vedrete... è un dato di fatto. Con la bella stagione fioccano i tradimenti.


----------



## Simy (18 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Vedrete... è un dato di fatto. Con la bella stagione fioccano i tradimenti.


 mi fido mi fido!!! :up::up:


----------



## xfactor (18 Gennaio 2011)

Ciao da un ex traditore!:scopa:

....................................................


----------



## Simy (18 Gennaio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Ciao da un ex traditore!:scopa:
> 
> ....................................................


 ma questo è un saluto non una confessione :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Kid (18 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Qui si sono confessate tante "traditrici"... ma dove stanno i traditori? Il Conte è stanco di tenere alta la bandiera.
> Perciò o voi che leggete... rivelatevi qui....


Ok dai, visto che questo post non ti sta dando molte soddisfazioni, ti rispondo io... cosa vuoi sapere? Dove e quanto trombavo? Cosa pensavo dell'altro? Se ero innamorato?

Dai, sono tuo.


----------



## Simy (18 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ok dai, visto che questo post non ti sta dando molte soddisfazioni, ti rispondo io... cosa vuoi sapere? Dove e quanto trombavo? Cosa pensavo dell'altro? Se ero innamorato?
> 
> *Dai, sono tuo*.


 e questa è una mezza dichiarazione :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (18 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> e questa è una mezza dichiarazione :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Che donnine vispe in questo forum! :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (18 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Che donnine vispe in questo forum! :rotfl:


 visto!!! non ci sfugge niente!!! ... cmq scherzavo eh!! non te la prendere!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ok dai, visto che questo post non ti sta dando molte soddisfazioni, ti rispondo io... cosa vuoi sapere? Dove e quanto trombavo? *Cosa pensavo dell'altro?* Se ero innamorato?
> 
> Dai, sono tuo.


Era un uomo???


----------



## Kid (18 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Era un uomo???


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

No no, errore mio!


----------



## Nocciola (18 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> No no, errore mio!


Inziavo a preoccuparmi, quoti e pigi me e tralascio il numero della pagina dove tutto ciò è avvenuto, dici a Sabina sono tuo e in più scopriamo che l'amante era un uomo?
Sei decisamente un uomo impegnativo

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> No no, errore mio!



Se non ricordo male era una brava ragazza dolce e tenera mentre a te sono sempre piaciute le cattive ragazze. Giusto?


----------



## Kid (18 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Se non ricordo male era una brava ragazza dolce e tenera mentre a te sono sempre piaciute le cattive ragazze. Giusto?



No, l'unica ragazza cattiva che ho apprezzato me la sono sposata. :mrgreen:Comunque si, lei era una un angelo, quasi troppo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> No, l'unica ragazza cattiva che ho apprezzato me la sono sposata. :mrgreen:Comunque si, lei era una un angelo, quasi troppo.




Poi sei arrivato tu con il tuo look gothic e lo sguardo da bel tenebroso e le hai spezzato il cuore e adesso è diventata una mega stronza (la versione femminile di Daniele)


----------



## Simy (18 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> No, l'unica ragazza cattiva che ho apprezzato me la sono sposata. :mrgreen:Comunque si, lei era una un angelo, quasi troppo.


 Ma che ti sei arrabbiato per quello che ho scritto prima??? stavo scherzando io


----------



## mirtilla (18 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Vedrete... è un dato di fatto. Con la bella stagione fioccano i tradimenti.


Nn posso che quotare questa affermazione caro Kid, a primavera sbocciano i "boccioli"....eheheheh  
Come stai? vedo che broccoli deliziosamente...... bene bene, sono contenta! :up:
un baciotto


----------



## Kid (18 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma che ti sei arrabbiato per quello che ho scritto prima??? stavo scherzando io



Macchè... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (18 Gennaio 2011)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Nn posso che quotare questa affermazione caro Kid, a primavera sbocciano i "boccioli"....eheheheh
> Come stai? vedo che broccoli deliziosamente...... bene bene, sono contenta! :up:
> un baciotto



Ciao cara, e tu come stai?


----------



## Kid (18 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Poi sei arrivato tu con il tuo look gothic e lo sguardo da bel tenebroso e le hai spezzato il cuore e adesso è diventata una mega stronza (la versione femminile di Daniele)


Effettivamente ero un darkettone con tanto di smalto, rossetto e mascara neri! :rotfl:

No no, mia moglie era stronzettamente irresistibile già prima!


----------



## Anna A (18 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Effettivamente ero un darkettone con tanto di smalto, rossetto e mascara neri! :rotfl:
> 
> No no, mia moglie era stronzettamente irresistibile già prima!


e i capelli biondo platino dove li lasciamo?


----------



## xfactor (18 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma questo è un saluto non una confessione :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:



.......e se lei sapesse già tutto?


----------



## Tubarao (18 Gennaio 2011)

Anna A ha detto:


> e i capelli biondo platino dove li lasciamo?


Cioè, mi state dicendo che in realtà Kid e il Sick Boy di Trainspotting ??


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Effettivamente ero un darkettone con tanto di smalto, rossetto e mascara neri! :rotfl:
> 
> *No no, mia moglie era stronzettamente irresistibile già prima!*



Io parlavo dell'angelo


----------



## Kid (18 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cioè, mi state dicendo che in realtà Kid e il Sick Boy di Trainspotting ??


Tendenzialmente li facevo rosso fuoco, ma sono passato pure per la fase platino! :rotfl:


----------



## Kid (18 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Io parlavo dell'angelo



No l'angelo è rimasto tale fino alla fine.


----------



## Tubarao (18 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Tendenzialmente li facevo rosso fuoco, ma sono passato pure per la fase platino! :rotfl:


No Kid, rosso fuoco no :mrgreen: Mi suona troppo Mirko dei Bee Hive :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> No l'angelo è rimasto tale fino alla fine.


Sembra che ti leghi lo stesso tipo di affetto per entrambe.
Non vuole essere una provocazione, ma prima hai scritto una cosa molto bella di tua moglie, ora parli dell'altra in un modo che io leggo nostalgico e carico ancora di sentimento
Magari sbaglio


----------



## Kid (18 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sembra che ti leghi lo stesso tipo di affetto per entrambe.
> Non vuole essere una provocazione, ma prima hai scritto una cosa molto bella di tua moglie, ora parli dell'altra in un modo che io leggo nostalgico e carico ancora di sentimento
> Magari sbaglio


Ussignur... vabbè dai, il passato è passato no? 

Non lo nego, se fossi stato single... sarebbe potuta funzionare. Ma così come sarebbe potuta funzionare con altre migliaia di donne, no?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ussignur... vabbè dai, il passato è passato no?
> 
> Non lo nego, se fossi stato single... sarebbe potuta funzionare. Ma così come sarebbe potuta funzionare con altre migliaia di donne, no?



ma la vedi/senti mai?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ussignur... vabbè dai, il passato è passato no?
> 
> Non lo nego, se fossi stato single... sarebbe potuta funzionare.* Ma così come sarebbe potuta funzionare con altre migliaia di donne, no?*


 
Questo lo puoi sapere solo tu.....
Non credo sia così facile far funzionare una storia


----------



## lothar57 (18 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Qui si sono confessate tante "traditrici"... ma dove stanno i traditori? Il Conte è stanco di tenere alta la bandiera.
> Perciò o voi che leggete... rivelatevi qui....


Stavolta approvo,e infatti qui'e'prevista neve in arrivo......e'verissimo Sabina solo io e il Conte abbiama fatto''outing'',alla rovescia perche'va di moda dichiararsi gay...
Signori e signore,siamo solo noi le pecore nere?
Forza e coraggio!!!!!!raccontate.......


----------



## Sabina (18 Gennaio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Ciao da un ex traditore!:scopa:
> 
> ....................................................


Sei un ex traditore anche tu?
Non avevo capito....


----------



## Sabina (18 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ok dai, visto che questo post non ti sta dando molte soddisfazioni, ti rispondo io... cosa vuoi sapere? Dove e quanto trombavo? Cosa pensavo dell'altro? Se ero innamorato?
> 
> Dai, sono tuo.


Si, voglio sapere tutto. Voglio "entrare" nella tua testa!


----------



## Sabina (18 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> No, l'unica ragazza cattiva che ho apprezzato me la sono sposata. :mrgreen:Comunque si, lei era una un angelo, quasi troppo.


Il mio contrario....:carneval:


----------



## Kid (18 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma la vedi/senti mai?



E... la vedo tutti giorni della mia vita, lavoro nel mio open space... ma non ci salutiamo nemmeno più (scelta mia). Un pò mi spiace, ma non vedevo altre soluzioni, lei avrebbe voluto essermi amica. :unhappy:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> E... la vedo tutti giorni della mia vita, lavoro nel mio open space... ma non ci salutiamo nemmeno più (scelta mia). Un pò mi spiace, ma non vedevo altre soluzioni, lei avrebbe voluto essermi amica. :unhappy:



va beh ma addirittura non la saluti? e perché? mi sembra esagerato


----------



## Kid (18 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Si, voglio sapere tutto. Voglio "entrare" nella tua testa!


Allora... da dove cominciamo....

Dunque:

- si ero innamorato, o almeno credevo di esserlo (credo che i sentimenti nelle storie adulterine siano molto offuscati...)
- sessualmente non eravamo al massimo... vuoi che di solito ci vuole un pò di tempo, vuoi che spesso faceva capolino il mio senso di colpa... anche se lei fisicamente mi piaceva davvero un casino
- se lei mi avesse incitato, credo che la cazzatal'avrei fatta (lasciare la famiglia). Oggi ritengo di essere stato fortunato ad aver trovato una come lei: mi diceva sempre di stare male nella parte della rovinafamiglie,che voleva che chiarissi prima i sentimenti che provavo per mia moglie... insomma la viveva male (come me) la vita da amante. Un giorno mi disse: mi sento una ladra... mi sono sentito una m...a!
- ci vedevamo tutti i giorni sul lavoro e quando potevo rubavo qualche serata... a dirla tutta è venuta con me due giorni a Milano mentre facevo un corso di formazione... insomma le opportunità per vederci non mi mancavano!

Altro?


----------



## Kid (18 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> va beh ma addirittura non la saluti? e perché? mi sembra esagerato



Perchè temo che se mi avvicinassi ancora a lei... insomma hai capito. Ha ancora molto ascendente su di me.


----------



## Daniele (18 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> va beh ma addirittura non la saluti? e perché? mi sembra esagerato


E' anche una forma di rispetto per la moglie, una cosa che una persona fa perchè colpevole di una cosa. Quando una  è una ex è un conto, ma gli ex amanti non vanno cagati manco di striscio, anche se sono delle persone stupende.


----------



## Kid (18 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' anche una forma di rispetto per la moglie, una cosa che una persona fa perchè colpevole di una cosa. Quando una  è una ex è un conto, ma gli ex amanti non vanno cagati manco di striscio, anche se sono delle persone stupende.


Bravo, mi hai tolto i tasti dalle dita.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' anche una forma di rispetto per la moglie, una cosa che una persona fa perchè colpevole di una cosa. Quando una  è una ex è un conto, ma gli ex amanti non vanno cagati manco di striscio, anche se sono delle persone stupende.



Sarà....... io non riesco a togliere il saluto a nessuno, tantomeno a una persona che non mi ha fatto niente. Poi a dire "ciao" se incontri una persona che conosci mica si fa niente di male.


----------



## MK (18 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> - *se lei mi avesse incitato*, credo che la cazzatal'avrei fatta (lasciare la famiglia). Oggi ritengo di essere stato fortunato ad aver trovato una come lei: mi diceva sempre di stare male nella parte della rovinafamiglie,che voleva che chiarissi prima i sentimenti che provavo per mia moglie... insomma la viveva male (come me) la vita da amante.


Kid tu sei a rischio :mexican:. Per lei (l'angelo) spero abbia trovato un uomo in grado di amarla quanto merita. Secondo me se la presentassi a tua moglie diventerebbe ottime amiche...


----------



## Kid (18 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Sarà....... io non riesco a togliere il saluto a nessuno, tantomeno a una persona che non mi ha fatto niente. Poi a dire "ciao" se incontri una persona che conosci mica si fa niente di male.



Per una settimana è un ciao, la settimana dopo è un "come stai?", quella dopo "che fai?"... e poi sei di nuovo a capo! :unhappy:

Comunque si, è una decisione estrema, ma non volevo rischiare nulla... ero già indeciso di mio...


----------



## MK (18 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' anche una forma di rispetto per la moglie, una cosa che una persona fa perchè colpevole di una cosa. Quando una è una ex è un conto, ma gli ex amanti non vanno cagati manco di striscio, anche se sono delle persone stupende.


Soprattutto se ti tentano ancora eh...


----------



## Kid (18 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Kid tu sei a rischio :mexican:. Per lei (l'angelo) spero abbia trovato un uomo in grado di amarla quanto merita. Secondo me se la presentassi a tua moglie diventerebbe ottime amiche...


Ora è felicemente fidanzata da un pò.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Qui si sono confessate tante "traditrici"... ma dove stanno i traditori? Il Conte è stanco di tenere alta la bandiera.
> Perciò o voi che leggete... rivelatevi qui....


Oh se adoro le donne introspettive...


----------



## MK (18 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ora è felicemente fidanzata da un pò.


Allora non dovresti preoccuparti di salutarla no?


----------



## Sabina (18 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' anche una forma di rispetto per la moglie, una cosa che una persona fa perchè colpevole di una cosa. Quando una  è una ex è un conto, ma gli ex amanti non vanno cagati manco di striscio, anche se sono delle persone stupende.


Se si e' sicuri della scelta fatta non si dovrebbe temere almeno il mantenere un rapporto civile... visto il tipo di persona che e' e come si e' comportata. Allora paga maggiormente essere "stronze"?


----------



## Kid (18 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Allora non dovresti preoccuparti di salutarla no?



Non dovrei, ma ho paura... Ho paura di reinnamorarmi ok? Preferisco starle lontano... non ho nulla contro di lei e lei lo sa. Spero.


----------



## MK (18 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Non dovrei, ma ho paura... Ho paura di reinnamorarmi ok? Preferisco starle lontano... non ho nulla contro di lei e lei lo sa. Spero.


Sì Kid, capisco. Ma capisci anche quanto a lei questo fa doppiamente male eh... Fortuna che le è passata.


----------



## Daniele (18 Gennaio 2011)

Quintina, da un ciao si arriva ad un "come stai" e così via. Ha ragione Kid, nella scelta drastica ma necessaria. Ci cadde una volta, ha imparato che è umano.
Lei non gli ha fatto nulla...o meglio si sono fatti entrambi qualcosa, lui ha tradito sua mogllie facendosi molto male, lei è diventata una rovinafamiglie...a prescindere dal fatto che non ci sia riuscita e quindi si sono fatti del male entrambi.
Sai che peso vivere con queste colpe per chi non è un abituè? 
Poi c'è il coniuge, che anche se non sa chi è potrebbe sapere...e se sapesse anche solo di quel ciao finirebbe tutto i un estremo dolore, Kid con una scelta così protegge se stesso e sua moglie ed è assai da apprezzare per questo.


----------



## MK (18 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ti parlo da tradita, se mio marito confessasse il tradimento e sapessi che ha problemi anche soltanto a salutare l'amante, qualche dubbio mi verrebbe eh... Io sarei per la cura drastica, una bella cenetta a tre


----------



## Daniele (18 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Se si e' sicuri della scelta fatta non si dovrebbe temere almeno il mantenere un rapporto civile... visto il tipo di persona che e' e come si e' comportata. Allora paga maggiormente essere "stronze"?


Il rapporto civile vuol dire anche "io ignoro te e tu ignori me che è meglio", non è per forza civile salutare una persona, potrebbe anche essere incivile se per qualche motivo non vogliamo e per Kid la sua civiltà si fonda su questa cosa, sul negare ogni possibile contatto. Io credo che Kid eviti ogni condizione possa portarlo in quella strada con qualunque donna ormai.


----------



## Sabina (18 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Non dovrei, ma ho paura... Ho paura di reinnamorarmi ok? Preferisco starle lontano... non ho nulla contro di lei e lei lo sa. Spero.


Ma se parli così scusa la domanda, perché non hai scelto lei?


----------



## Daniele (18 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Daniele ti parlo da tradita, se mio marito confessasse il tradimento e sapessi che ha problemi anche soltanto a salutare l'amante, qualche dubbio mi verrebbe eh... Io sarei per la cura drastica, una bella cenetta a tre


Non è problemi, se io ho fatto na boiata e ho fatto del male alla mia partner quella persona la cancello del tutto dalla mia vita. Se quella persona la ho al lavoro è difficile da farsi, ma si deve fare. Non consigliamo sempre di cambiare reparto o altro? ecco, kid non può e quindi evita il contatto e su questo lo capisco alquanto.
Quello che dici tu è un pensiero deviato dalla emnte femminile che ti appartiene, esiste anche il non voler avere nulla a che vedere con  una persona per una sorta di rispetto, esiste ed è da rispettare come scelta.


----------



## Sabina (18 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il rapporto civile vuol dire anche "io ignoro te e tu ignori me che è meglio", non è per forza civile salutare una persona, potrebbe anche essere incivile se per qualche motivo non vogliamo e per Kid la sua civiltà si fonda su questa cosa, sul negare ogni possibile contatto. Io credo che Kid eviti ogni condizione possa portarlo in quella strada con qualunque donna ormai.


Io sono abituata ad essere sempre gentile e a salutare anche i conoscenti. Figuriamoci una persona che e' stata importante per me. Se non lo facessi vorrebbe dire che provo molto rancore nei suoi confronti e che desidero cancelleria... e al contrario io la vivrei così.


----------



## Daniele (18 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ma se parli così scusa la domanda, perché non hai scelto lei?


Figlio? Una bella vita con la moglie comunque sia? Delle facili illusioni che lo hanno legato a quella? Perchè lei poteva essere  una dellle tante donne di cui ci si può innamorare ma voleva stare con quella di cui si è innamorato ed ha giurato amore? Forse perchè una vole l'altra ma solo ad una ha promesso qualcosa. Come ho sempre detto, siamo tutti intercambiabili iin un certo modo.


----------



## passante (18 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ussignur... vabbè dai, il passato è passato no?
> 
> Non lo nego, se fossi stato single... sarebbe potuta funzionare. Ma così come sarebbe potuta funzionare con altre migliaia di donne, no?


vero? anche secondo me non è tanto questione di "trovare" la persona giusta ma di costruire il rapporto "giusto" (e essere la persona giusta). anche se devo dire che fino ad oggi non ho incontrato persone di cui dire "waw!! con questa sì che avrebbe funzionato!". 



Kid ha detto:


> Per una settimana è un ciao, la settimana dopo è un "come stai?", quella dopo "che fai?"... e poi sei di nuovo a capo! :unhappy:
> 
> Comunque si, è una decisione estrema, ma non volevo rischiare nulla... ero già indeciso di mio...


eh, la capisco benissimo questa prudenza.


----------



## passante (18 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Figlio? Una bella vita con la moglie comunque sia? Delle facili illusioni che lo hanno legato a quella? Perchè lei poteva essere una dellle tante donne di cui ci si può innamorare ma voleva stare con quella di cui si è innamorato ed ha giurato amore? *Forse perchè una vole l'altra ma solo ad una ha promesso qualcosa*. Come ho sempre detto, siamo tutti intercambiabili iin un certo modo.


e (parlo per me) quella persona fa parte di me e io di lei in un modo molto profondo. è un po' come se fossimo intrecciati: come ci si fa a separare? che cosa è mio? che cosa suo? (non parlo degli oggetti). va beh non lo so spiegare, ma l'ho sentito fortemente in questi ultimi mesi.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non è problemi, se io ho fatto na boiata e ho fatto del male alla mia partner quella persona la cancello del tutto dalla mia vita. Se quella persona la ho al lavoro è difficile da farsi, ma si deve fare. Non consigliamo sempre di cambiare reparto o altro? ecco, kid non può e quindi evita il contatto e su questo lo capisco alquanto.
> Quello che dici tu è un pensiero deviato dalla emnte femminile che ti appartiene, esiste anche il non voler avere nulla a che vedere con  una persona per *una sorta di rispetto*, esiste ed è da rispettare come scelta.


rispetto verso la moglie? o anche verso l'amante? (scusa ma anch'io ho una mente deviata in quanto femminile )


----------



## passante (18 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Stavolta approvo,e infatti qui'e'prevista neve in arrivo......e'verissimo Sabina solo io e il Conte abbiama fatto''outing'',alla rovescia perche'va di moda dichiararsi gay...
> Signori e signore,siamo solo noi le pecore nere?
> Forza e coraggio!!!!!!raccontate.......


non so quanto vada di moda, non mi pare poi tanto, comunque io sono gay (non traditore, ma gay).


----------



## Daniele (18 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> rispetto verso la moglie? o anche verso l'amante? (scusa ma anch'io ho una mente deviata in quanto femminile )


Ecco che ai una mente deviata dalle pippe mentali. Rispetto verso la moglie, è evidente! E credo che Kid non mi smetnirà sulla questione.


----------



## MK (18 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non è problemi, se io ho fatto na boiata e ho fatto del male alla mia partner quella persona la cancello del tutto dalla mia vita. Se quella persona la ho al lavoro è difficile da farsi, ma si deve fare. Non consigliamo sempre di cambiare reparto o altro? ecco, kid non può e quindi evita il contatto e su questo lo capisco alquanto.
> Quello che dici tu è un pensiero deviato dalla emnte femminile che ti appartiene, esiste anche il non voler avere nulla a che vedere con una persona per una sorta di rispetto, esiste ed è da rispettare come scelta.


Se una persona non la temo non la evito. Kid lo ha ammesso eh.


----------



## MK (18 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io sono abituata ad essere sempre gentile e a salutare anche i conoscenti. Figuriamoci una persona che e' stata importante per me. Se non lo facessi vorrebbe dire che provo molto rancore nei suoi confronti e che desidero cancelleria... e al contrario io la vivrei così.


Infatti. Ovviamente se dall'altra parte il rancore persiste non insisto eh. Va bene essere gentili, ma...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> No l'angelo è rimasto tale fino alla fine.


Gli uomini non dimenticano mai queste donne: e come potrebbero?

L'angelo è stata una vera amica.


----------



## aristocat (18 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ok dai, visto che questo post non ti sta dando molte soddisfazioni, ti rispondo io... cosa vuoi sapere? Dove e quanto trombavo? Cosa pensavo dell'altro? Se ero innamorato?
> 
> Dai, sono tuo.


Intanto se eri innamorato, Kid. E' la prima cosa. 
Poi, se sapevi quanto potesse soffrire lei (la tua amante single) nello stare in un rapporto comunque non alla pari perchè basato sull'imbarazzo del doversi nascondere sempre e sulla consapevolezza di non poter costruire nulla di solido da questo sentimento (perchè tu già avevi la tua sfera famigliare già avviata)...

thanks :singleeye:
ari


----------



## aristocat (18 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> No, l'unica ragazza cattiva che ho apprezzato me la sono sposata. :mrgreen:*Comunque si, lei era una un angelo, quasi troppo*.


E di questa dolcezza ne avevi bisogno come dell'ossigeno?


----------



## Sabina (18 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> E di questa dolcezza ne avevi bisogno come dell'ossigeno?


Si desidera sempre quello che non si ha.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Qui si sono confessate tante "traditrici"... ma dove stanno i traditori? Il Conte è stanco di tenere alta la bandiera.
> Perciò o voi che leggete... rivelatevi qui....


traditori con*v*essati ... hips! :rotfl:


----------



## Kid (19 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Intanto se eri innamorato, Kid. E' la prima cosa.
> Poi, se sapevi quanto potesse soffrire lei (la tua amante single) nello stare in un rapporto comunque non alla pari perchè basato sull'imbarazzo del doversi nascondere sempre e sulla consapevolezza di non poter costruire nulla di solido da questo sentimento (perchè tu già avevi la tua sfera famigliare già avviata)...
> 
> thanks :singleeye:
> ari



Da coniugato potevo solo intuire quanto potesse essere difficile per lei... ricordo che c'erano dei giorni in cui si chiudeva in se stessa e non voleva nemmeno vedermi perchè stava male. Io mi sentivo davvero uno schifo. Insomma, non eravamo assolutamente portati ad avere questo tipo di relazione.

Permettetemi di ringraziare due persone:

la prima è Daniele, che riesce a capire il perchè ho tagliato completamente i ponti con lei (e ribadisco, ne ho sofferto molto, avrei voluto fare diversamente). La seconda è passante... ogni suo intervento mi stupisce in positivo. Grazie ad entrambi.


----------



## lothar57 (19 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' anche una forma di rispetto per la moglie, una cosa che una persona fa perchè colpevole di una cosa. Quando una è una ex è un conto, ma gli ex amanti non vanno cagati manco di striscio, anche se sono delle persone stupende.


 
:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Amoremio (19 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Se si e' sicuri della scelta fatta non si dovrebbe temere almeno il mantenere un rapporto civile... visto il tipo di persona che e' e come si e' comportata. Allora paga maggiormente essere "stronze"?


sai sabi, mio marito aveva creduto che fosse un angelo
e quando decise che era me che voleva, cercò di mantenere con lei un rapporto civile
io ero sicura che fosse una scelta sbagliata (anche perchè ero assolutamente convita che fosse una stronza) 
e che  se fosse stata un angelo innamorato il rapporto civile ed amichevole l'avrebbe confusa e fatta soffrire anche di più
naturalmente dissi a lui come la pensavo
e, ligia al solco comportamentale che mi ero imposta, gli dissi di regolarsi come meglio credeva, non come io ritenevo giusto

e lui fece come meglio credeva

...


fu un delirio :unhappy:

livelli da "attrazione fatale"


----------



## lothar57 (19 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oh se adoro le donne introspettive...


 
Conte io avevo aderito alla proposta,ma caso strano non e'stata pubblicato,non sarebbe male ,tanto per vivacizzare il sito che qualcuno/a,raccontasse cose nuove,facendo outing,per ora ,correggimi se sbaglio,l'abbiamo fatto io e te e Kid,che ne dici?
Tu che qua'hai influenza,e mi sembra giusto,lancia la cosa,


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Gennaio 2011)

Quindi... Kid pensa a lei con dolcezza... la vede quasi quotidianamente... (in questo caso concordo con la scelta di chiudere tutti i rapporti, dopo averne spiegato a lei le ragioni) sa che potrebbe esserne ancora tentato, e per questo rifugge, perché lei ha ancora forte ascendente su di lui...

Kid, non dare retta, fa che tua moglie non metta piede qua dentro... fidati...


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte io avevo aderito alla proposta,ma caso strano non e'stata pubblicato,non sarebbe male ,tanto per vivacizzare il sito che qualcuno/a,raccontasse cose nuove,facendo outing,per ora ,correggimi se sbaglio,l'abbiamo fatto io e te e Kid,che ne dici?
> Tu che qua'hai influenza,e mi sembra giusto,lancia la cosa,



Continuano a non venire fuori i tuoi post? Controlla la tua connessione, perchè Admin non cancella le cose così.

Di traditori qua se ne sono visti parecchi, vengono, vanno, c'è chi resta, e chi ha raccontato già così tante volte la sua storia che non ne ha tanta voglia. Noi ne conosciamo più di quelli che citi.
Siamo in un momento di "bassa", e sinceramente, la cosa non mi dispiace per nulla... 
Direi che ne stiamo approfittando per discutere tra di noi, e per riflettere, sulla coppia, sulle relazioni.


----------



## Sabina (19 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sai sabi, mio marito aveva creduto che fosse un angelo
> e quando decise che era me che voleva, cercò di mantenere con lei un rapporto civile
> io ero sicura che fosse una scelta sbagliata (anche perchè ero assolutamente convita che fosse una stronza)
> e che  se fosse stata un angelo innamorato il rapporto civile ed amichevole l'avrebbe confusa e fatta soffrire anche di più
> ...


Davvero? E' stato così angosciante quel film, figurarsi vivere una cosa del genere di persona. Io quando chiudo una relazione taglio i ponti per diverso tempo, ma se capita di vedersi il "ciao come stai?" ci sta. E' più difficile se si e' obbligati a vedersi per motivi di lavoro... era il caso di tuo marito? Cos'è arrivata a fare (se hai voglia di raccontare)?


----------



## lothar57 (19 Gennaio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> non so quanto vada di moda, non mi pare poi tanto, comunque io sono gay (non traditore, ma gay).


 
Nessun problema,non dicevo un tono canzonatorio,ho avuto un socio che lo era,e quando ha lasciato la societa'mi e'dispiaciuto moltissimo,e ho un ex compagno di classe che lo e'dichiaratamente,me quando lo vedo baci e abbracci come sempre.


----------



## Sabina (19 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte io avevo aderito alla proposta,ma caso strano non e'stata pubblicato,non sarebbe male ,tanto per vivacizzare il sito che qualcuno/a,raccontasse cose nuove,facendo outing,per ora ,correggimi se sbaglio,l'abbiamo fatto io e te e Kid,che ne dici?
> Tu che qua'hai influenza,e mi sembra giusto,lancia la cosa,


Non hai "confessato" poi molto finora... solo qualche fatto. Fatti conoscere meglio, dai!


----------



## Kid (19 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte io avevo aderito alla proposta,ma caso strano non e'stata pubblicato,non sarebbe male ,tanto per vivacizzare il sito che qualcuno/a,raccontasse cose nuove,facendo outing,per ora ,correggimi se sbaglio,l'abbiamo fatto io e te e Kid,che ne dici?
> Tu che qua'hai influenza,e mi sembra giusto,lancia la cosa,



Non ti preoccupare Lothar che tra un paio di mesi avremo il problema opposto... ci saranno troppi outing e avremo molto lavoro da fare. Godiamoci il periodo invernale, credimi. :up:


----------



## Amoremio (19 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Davvero? E' stato così angosciante quel film, figurarsi vivere una cosa del genere di persona. Io quando chiudo una relazione taglio i ponti per diverso tempo, ma se capita di vedersi il "ciao come stai?" ci sta. E' più difficile se si e' obbligati a vedersi per motivi di lavoro... era il caso di tuo marito? Cos'è arrivata a fare (se hai voglia di raccontare)?


sarebbe lunga da spiegare
quella fase è durata moltissimo

diciamo che:
ha cercato di fare in modo che fossi io a lasciarlo (e ti assicuro che ha messo a dura prova il mio autocontrollo)
ha aizzato il marito contro mio marito
ha aizzato il marito contro sè stessa, per aver la scusa di chiamare in soccorso mio marito e, al contempo, dimostrargli che rimanendo col marito la sua vita sarebbe stata un inferno (che aizzasse il marito in questo senso non è una mia illazione: ha fatto cose che sono incredibili a raccontarsi)
ha strumentalizzato persino i suoi figli par dimostrare che avrebbero accettato il "fidanzato" di mamma meglio che l'inferno tra mamma e papà
ha messo di mezzo persino i suoi parenti
ha reiteratamente finto di star male, fino ad accusare gravi patologie, puntualmente rivelatesi fasulle
faceva appostamenti (a mio marito e poi anche a me) prevalentemente sotto casa mia, prima erano una sorta di controllo (in un certo periodo ho pensato che sperasse di vedermi con qualcun altro) poi quegli occhi hanno assunto una chiara vena di follia
siamo stati omaggiati anche di alcuni pedinamenti motorizzati

e sul lavoro (sì, era una storia di quel tipo) è successo di tutto: assalti sessuali in corridoio, pianti svenimenti e lamenti con chiunque la stesse a sentire, urla e insulti a lui, grida in cui affermava che io (che non ho niente a che fare con quell'ufficio) ero un'infame parassita che tramava contro di lei, oltre naturalmente ad un assortimento di epiteti e minacce


----------



## Kid (19 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quindi... Kid pensa a lei con dolcezza... la vede quasi quotidianamente... (in questo caso concordo con la scelta di chiudere tutti i rapporti, dopo averne spiegato a lei le ragioni) sa che potrebbe esserne ancora tentato, e per questo rifugge, perché lei ha ancora forte ascendente su di lui...
> 
> Kid, non dare retta, fa che tua moglie non metta piede qua dentro... fidati...



Onestamente ormai no navrebbe più molto senso... se conosco al 100% mia moglie, sono strasicuro che lei ha già dimenticato tutto quello che è successo. E' molto forte.


----------



## Kid (19 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sarebbe lunga da spiegare
> quella fase è durata moltissimo
> 
> diciamo che:
> ...



Amoremio ti stimo... credo gli avrei fatto un appostamento io al tuo posto.


----------



## lothar57 (19 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quindi... Kid pensa a lei con dolcezza... la vede quasi quotidianamente... (in questo caso concordo con la scelta di chiudere tutti i rapporti, dopo averne spiegato a lei le ragioni) sa che potrebbe esserne ancora tentato, e per questo rifugge, perché lei ha ancora forte ascendente su di lui...
> 
> Kid, non dare retta, fa che tua moglie non metta piede qua dentro... fidati...


Certo che e'una situazione complicata;se solo pensassi di dovere vedere ogni mattina la mia ex amante,diventerei matto,per questo mi permetto di dire che mai l'amante dovrebbe essere la collega,o la segretaria,purtroppo molti fanno cosi'.
E quando finisce e'dura;Kid devi trovare il modo di evitarla,cambiando stanza?,o reparto, se questo e'possibile,perche'a lungo andare potresti ricascarci.
Concordo con Nausicaa,tua moglie non dovrebbe neanche sapere l'esistenza del sito,tienila fuori,per te stare qua'e'positivo,per lei non penso proprio


----------



## Nocciola (19 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sarebbe lunga da spiegare
> quella fase è durata moltissimo
> 
> diciamo che:
> ...


 
Non so come tu abbia fatto a sopportare tutto questo. 
Hai dato una bella dimostrazione di coraggio e amore a tuo marito
Non deve essere stato facile nemmeno per lui superare il fatto di aver tradito una donna come te


----------



## Amoremio (19 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Amoremio ti stimo... credo gli avrei fatto un appostamento io al tuo posto.


eeeehhhh

non è che non abbia dettagliatamente accarezzato l'idea 

ma mi sono imposta di non andare oltre: qualunque contatto con lei, anche in funzione "retributiva" sarebbe stato abbassarmi al suo livello

d'altronde, lei a me non interessava se non indirettamente


----------



## Kid (19 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Certo che e'una situazione complicata;se solo pensassi di dovere vedere ogni mattina la mia ex amante,diventerei matto,per questo mi permetto di dire che mai l'amante dovrebbe essere la collega,o la segretaria,purtroppo molti fanno cosi'.
> E quando finisce e'dura;Kid devi trovare il modo di evitarla,cambiando stanza?,o reparto, se questo e'possibile,perche'a lungo andare potresti ricascarci.
> Concordo con Nausicaa,tua moglie non dovrebbe neanche sapere l'esistenza del sito,tienila fuori,per te stare qua'e'positivo,per lei non penso proprio



Certo preferirei non fosse così, ma ormai ho imparato a convivere con questa situazione. Non ne soffro più, ogni tanto mi capita di guardarla, ma più malinconicamente che "eroticamente" e la cosa si ferma lì. Ammetto che all'inizio è stata molto dura e gli scambi di e-mail e occhiatine si sprecavano... ora non più, non ci parliamo, non ci scriviamo, insomma siamo trasparenti.

L'amante è quasi sempre un collega di lavoro... d'altro canto è lì che si passa la maggior parte del tempo.


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Onestamente ormai no navrebbe più molto senso... se conosco al 100% mia moglie, sono strasicuro che lei ha già dimenticato tutto quello che è successo. E' molto forte.


Si vede che frequentare un forum di traditori e traditi ti ha fatto capire con chiarezza quanto labile è la memoria dei traditi e quanto velocemente si superino certe cose... scusa Kid.... ma... 

Poi voglio conoscere un uomo che conosca al 100% una qualsiasi donna, fosse pure la moglie. 

E poi... comodo pensare che abbia dimenticato tutto, non credi? 
La descrivi come donna piuttosto chiusa su certe cose. Le persone chiuse non è che non ci pensano, semplicemente si tengono i pensieri per sè, anche quelli dolorosi.

Comunque ti facevo notare che le cose che scrivi, per quanto naturali, anzi, è bello che tu non abbia riversato sulla tua amante rancore o colpe tue, possono essere estremamente dolorose da leggere per tua moglie.
Mettiti nei suoi panni... come ti sentiresti tu a leggere parole come quelle da parte sua, per il suo amante?


----------



## Kid (19 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Si vede che frequentare un forum di traditori e traditi ti ha fatto capire con chiarezza quanto labile è la memoria dei traditi e quanto velocemente si superino certe cose... scusa Kid.... ma...
> 
> Poi voglio conoscere un uomo che conosca al 100% una qualsiasi donna, fosse pure la moglie.
> 
> ...



No no aspetta... ora è chiaro che non vorrei che entrasse qui dentro mia moglie, casomai era all'inizio che sarebbe potuto essere utile.

Ti assicuro che mia moglie è una donna molto forte... quando l'ho sgamata si è presa una settimana per riflettere nonostante avesse al suo fianco un uomo distrutto, dopodichè ha scaricato l'amante e non l'ha più sentito. Ha affrontato la terapia di coppia e non ha più parlato di nulla. Se non è forza questa, non saprei quale altro esempio tirare fuori. 

Io ci impiegai mesi a staccarmi dall'amante.


----------



## Simy (19 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> No no aspetta... ora è chiaro che non vorrei che entrasse qui dentro mia moglie, casomai era all'inizio che sarebbe potuto essere utile.
> 
> Ti assicuro che mia moglie è una donna molto forte... quando l'ho sgamata si è presa una settimana per riflettere nonostante avesse al suo fianco un uomo distrutto, dopodichè ha scaricato l'amante e non l'ha più sentito. Ha affrontato la terapia di coppia e non ha più parlato di nulla. Se non è forza questa, non saprei quale altro esempio tirare fuori.
> 
> Io ci impiegai mesi a staccarmi dall'amante.


 Buongiorno Kid! 
sicuramente tua moglie è una donna molto forte... ma ti assicuro che come voi maschietti anche le donne non dimenticano, forse riescono a superare le cose in maniera differente.
quando io perdonai al mio ex il suo primo tradimento (e la nostra storia è durata altri tre anni) io non è che avessi dimenticato quello che era successo l'ho semplicemente accantonato!


----------



## Kid (19 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Buongiorno Kid!
> sicuramente tua moglie è una donna molto forte... ma ti assicuro che come voi maschietti anche le donne non dimenticano, forse riescono a superare le cose in maniera differente.
> quando io perdonai al mio ex il suo primo tradimento (e la nostra storia è durata altri tre anni) io non è che avessi dimenticato quello che era successo l'ho semplicemente accantonato!



tra perdonare e dimenticare c'è una bella differenza... mia moglie mi ha perdonato ma sicuramente non ha dimenticato, mentre io non riesco a perdonare e spero di dimenticare.


----------



## Papero (19 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> *Da coniugato potevo solo intuire quanto potesse essere difficile per lei... ricordo che c'erano dei giorni in cui si chiudeva in se stessa e non voleva nemmeno vedermi perchè stava male. Io mi sentivo davvero uno schifo. Insomma, non eravamo assolutamente portati ad avere questo tipo di relazione.*
> 
> Permettetemi di ringraziare due persone:
> 
> la prima è Daniele, che riesce a capire il perchè ho tagliato completamente i ponti con lei (e ribadisco, ne ho sofferto molto, avrei voluto fare diversamente). La seconda è passante... ogni suo intervento mi stupisce in positivo. Grazie ad entrambi.


In molte cose della tua storia extraconiugale rivedo la mia, questa è una... sarà che le relazioni fedifraghe si somigliano un pò tutte? 



Kid ha detto:


> Onestamente ormai no navrebbe più molto senso... se conosco al 100% mia moglie, sono strasicuro che lei ha già dimenticato tutto quello che è successo. E' molto forte.


In questo invece purtroppo non mi rivedo... mia moglie molto spesso trova il modo di ricordarmi quanto io sia stato bastardo... :incazzato:


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> No no aspetta... ora è chiaro che non vorrei che entrasse qui dentro mia moglie, casomai era all'inizio che sarebbe potuto essere utile.
> 
> Ti assicuro che mia moglie è una donna molto forte... quando l'ho sgamata si è presa una settimana per riflettere nonostante avesse al suo fianco un uomo distrutto, dopodichè ha scaricato l'amante e non l'ha più sentito. Ha affrontato la terapia di coppia e non ha più parlato di nulla. Se non è forza questa, non saprei quale altro esempio tirare fuori.
> 
> Io ci impiegai mesi a staccarmi dall'amante.



Essere forti non vuol dire che non si soffre, che non ci si pensa più.
Io vedo una donna che ha fatto una scelta forte, sì, e che non vuole guardare indietro, ma solo avanti, assieme a te.


----------



## lothar57 (19 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Certo preferirei non fosse così, ma ormai ho imparato a convivere con questa situazione. Non ne soffro più, ogni tanto mi capita di guardarla, ma più malinconicamente che "eroticamente" e la cosa si ferma lì. Ammetto che all'inizio è stata molto dura e gli scambi di e-mail e occhiatine si sprecavano... ora non più, non ci parliamo, non ci scriviamo, insomma siamo trasparenti.
> 
> L'amante è quasi sempre un collega di lavoro... d'altro canto è lì che si passa la maggior parte del tempo.


io mi ritengo fortunato allora,la mia''amica''abita a 80km da qui',il mio paese non sa'neanche che esista,quindi quando finira',non dovrei avere tutti questi problemi,che,lo dico sinceramente,mi dispiace abbiate quasi tutti qua'dentro.
Ho letto cose folli,amanti che pedinano le mogli,che scrivono,che telefonano,non vivo su marte sapevo che ci fossero casi cosi'estremi.Pero'leggerli,ormai giornalmente,mette un po'di angoscia,anche me che non temo niente di niente.
Coraggio Kid.passera'e piano piano diventera'una normalissima collega.


----------



## Simy (19 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> tra perdonare e dimenticare c'è una bella differenza... mia moglie mi ha perdonato ma sicuramente non ha dimenticato, mentre io non riesco a perdonare e spero di dimenticare.


 sei tu che hai scritto di essere sicuro che tua moglie ha dimenticato tutto....:unhappy::unhappy:.. allora forse ho capito male io! sorry :carneval:
cmq tornando a te... se non riesci a perdonare non puoi neanche pensare di dimenticare un giorno!


----------



## Kid (19 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> sei tu che hai scritto di essere sicuro che tua moglie ha dimenticato tutto....:unhappy::unhappy:.. allora forse ho capito male io! sorry :carneval:
> cmq tornando a te... se non riesci a perdonare non puoi neanche pensare di dimenticare un giorno!



Si hai ragione... intendevo perdonato più che dimenticato per lei...

Su di me hai ragione, per questo sto facendo il triplo della fatica per superare la cosa. :unhappy:


----------



## Papero (19 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Si hai ragione... intendevo perdonato più che dimenticato per lei...
> 
> Su di me hai ragione, per questo sto facendo il triplo della fatica per superare la cosa. :unhappy:


Io credo che un tradimento non si possa dimenticare. Perdonare? forse...


----------



## Kid (19 Gennaio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Io credo che un tradimento non si possa dimenticare. Perdonare? forse...


Quindi sto facendo fatica per nulla? :nuke:


----------



## Amoremio (19 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non so come tu abbia fatto a sopportare tutto questo.
> Hai dato una bella dimostrazione di coraggio e amore a tuo marito
> *Non deve essere stato facile nemmeno per lui superare il fatto di aver tradito una donna come te*


 
grazie per il grassetto 

sinceramente non so nemmeno io come ho potuto

è stato un percorso lento, lungo circa 2 anni

i miei "anni orribili"

i dubbi
la rivelazione 
il dolore di credere (perchè io ci credetti) che un'altra donna fosse l'amore dell'uomo che amavo
la sensazione di essere d'ostacolo alla loro felicità
il tentativo di tutelare i miei figli
il tentativo di tenermi tutto dentro, di non trascinare nel mio dolore nessuno che mi volesse bene e di non ricevere consigli
le montagne russe emozionali, terribili
e ancora dubbi e dolore che esplodevano ogni volta che credevo di cominciare a vedere la luce
la rabbia 
contro di lui, contro di lei
contro me stessa
quando ebbi conferma di che persona era lei si aggiunse anche la sofferenza che lui avesse potuto credersene innamorato

alla fin fine credo che nessuna delle follie di lei potessero ferirmi come lo facevano i miei stessi pensieri
ed è rispetto a tutto questo che non saprei dire come ho potuto

ricordo che nei primi mesi dopo aver saputo cadevo in continuazione, come se il mio corpo si rifiutasse di andare avanti
non riuscivo mai a "chiudere" un respiro, ero sempre in debito d'aria
ogni volta che pensavo qualcosa i pro e i contro si affollavano nella mia testa
mi sembrava che ci fossero sempre 2 me che parlavano e si davano sulla voce nella mia testa
ricordo che elaborai questo pensiero:
era giusto pensare, riflettere, ma dovevo fidarmi del mio istinto
fare il passo (anche e soprattutto quello metaforico) guardando dove mettevo il piede,
poi un altro e un altro ancora
e via andare
e se cadevo mi sarei rialzata
e se sbagliavo strada avrei corretto la rotta

così feci
e ogni volta che sentivo di non farcela più, mi dicevo "ancora un passo" e trovavo con me stessa un modo, una scusa per riuscire a farlo


----------



## Nausicaa (19 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> grazie per il grassetto
> 
> sinceramente non so nemmeno io come ho potuto
> 
> ...



...
Grande.


----------



## Kid (19 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ...
> Grande.


Quoto.


----------



## Amoremio (19 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ...
> Grande.





Kid ha detto:


> Quoto.


grazie ragazzi

col senno di poi, sembra così

ma "durante" sembrava tutt'altro :unhappy:



è faticoso anche solo ripensare a certi dettagli


----------



## Simy (19 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Quindi sto facendo fatica per nulla? :nuke:


 ...non è proprio fatica inutile ma quasi... però stai andando al "contrario" non puoi prima dimenticare (anche se penso che non potrai mai dimenticarlo totalmente) e poi perdonare....


----------



## Minerva (19 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> grazie ragazzi
> 
> col senno di poi, sembra così
> 
> ...


 ecco l'esempio di ciò che dicevo ieri "quando il gioco si fa duro..."
e son capaci tutti a parlar d'amore, qui si è difeso con le unghie e con i denti con la capacità e la forza che solo le persone di spessore hanno


----------



## lothar57 (19 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> grazie per il grassetto
> 
> sinceramente non so nemmeno io come ho potuto
> 
> ...


Bravissima!!!Mi fa'pensare quello che scrivi e tanto,,,e non dovrei


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte io avevo aderito alla proposta,ma caso strano non e'stata pubblicato,non sarebbe male ,tanto per vivacizzare il sito che qualcuno/a,raccontasse cose nuove,facendo outing,per ora ,correggimi se sbaglio,l'abbiamo fatto io e te e Kid,che ne dici?
> Tu che qua'hai influenza,e mi sembra giusto,lancia la cosa,


Mi spieghi meglio?
Devo sparare porcate a nastro?
Descrivere lussuriosi amplessi?
No non ho l'influenza per fortuna...
Cioè secondo te dovrei lanciare cosa un nuovo 3d? In cui parliamo di...
Che so...quanto è bello intortare una pollastra e spennarla per benino...mandandola a casa a gambelarghe? 
Non so...
Cioè ehm...se potessimo parlare liberamente dell'arte del libertinaggio...dei piaceri assoluti e dissoluti dell'adulterio ecc..ecc..ecc...delle donne che si sentono libere de fare le pazze puttane...con noi, mentre sono inibite col marito...non so...
Cioè capisci su tante cose sono come Enrico Cuccia...
Cioè capisci...sono il responsabile di mediafiga...eh?

Vedi Lothar...secondo me, quando una donna si concede, lo fa a ragion veduta, non si aspetta certo che poi andiamo a fare gli sboroni in un forum...dicendo...ah come trombo io...non c'è nessuno....

Cosa vuol dire fare outing?

Forse mi pare che tu...insomma...vuoi dirci...ok, ragazze non sono uno stinco di santo, ho fatto e faccio le mie...ma sono sempre una brava persona eh? 

Certo che lo sei XD...( ai miei occhi)...
Poi tu sei dei tipi, che hanno alta considerazione della moglie...

Potresti spiegare a loro...che non è che si fanno certe cose...perchè non ci piace più la moglie eh?

Cioè hai sposato lei, ma ami le altre no?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Bravissima!!!Mi fa'pensare quello che scrivi e tanto,,,e non dovrei


Però Lothar non farti fregare eh?
Tu sai come è tua moglie...
Se ti becca mica è detto che si comporti come amoremio eh?
Secondo me ti spacca la testa...


----------



## Daniele (19 Gennaio 2011)

Kid, dimenticare non si può, ma puoi rendere il ricordo non doloroso, ma non per questo perdonerai. Se non doloroso non ci penserai più e dopo vivrai meglio...ma fidati se capiterà un litigio serio per chiudere in bellezza tu le ricorderai la cosa...solo perchè quando si litiga si dicono cose che possono fare soffrire, ma quando si tradisce bisogna mettere in conto anche questo, che si è in debito a vita con il partner.


----------



## Simy (19 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Kid, dimenticare non si può, ma puoi rendere il ricordo non doloroso, ma non per questo perdonerai. Se non doloroso non ci penserai più e dopo vivrai meglio...ma fidati se capiterà un litigio serio per chiudere in bellezza tu le ricorderai la cosa...solo perchè quando si litiga si dicono cose che possono fare soffrire, ma quando si tradisce bisogna mettere in conto anche questo, *che si è in debito a vita con il partner*.


 sono d'accordo su tutto... tranne che sul fatto che "si è in debito a vita con il partner" perchè se deve essere cosi allora è meglio non perdonare per niente! è vero che la cosa verrà fuori nei litigi ma una volta che si decide di andare avanti secondo me non si può continuare a vita a rinfacciare al partner quello che è succecco!


----------



## lothar57 (19 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi spieghi meglio?
> Devo sparare porcate a nastro?
> Descrivere lussuriosi amplessi?
> No non ho l'influenza per fortuna...
> ...


Caro Conte,mi fraintendi,e..non e'da te!!!
Figurati se io posso pensare una roba simile,intendevo altro.
Vedi,e correggimi se sbaglio,qui'ci sono solo donne e uomini che hanno  patito o fatto patire uno o piu'tradimenti.
Che,giustamente,sono stati segnati da queste storie,e che altrettanto giustamente fanno una grande fatica a superarle.
Quello che intendevo e'che qualcuno ci raccontasse come vive il tradimento in atto,Conte,ma non come scopa capito??
Confrontare le varie situazioni,sapere perche'lo fanno,se hanno rimorsi,etc...
E'in idea come un'altra la lanciavo per cambiare il tema,che per quello che vedo in questi 15 gg che sono iscritto e'solo e sempre il medesimo,piu'o meno.
Infine ti correggo;io ho altissima considerazione di  mia moglie,mi piace e certo che le voglio bene,anche la sera,forse un po'meno che in passato.
E poi, e chiudo,non ho sempre fatto cosi',per la maggior parte degli anni sono stato fedele come il cane Rex.


----------



## lothar57 (19 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però Lothar non farti fregare eh?
> Tu sai come è tua moglie...
> Se ti becca mica è detto che si comporti come amoremio eh?
> Secondo me ti spacca la testa...


Magari solo quello....mi ha gia'avvertito che moltiplica per cinque..andando a letto con 5 uomini diversi,e so che non farebbe fatica


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Magari solo quello....mi ha gia'avvertito che moltiplica per cinque..andando a letto con 5 uomini diversi,e so che non farebbe fatica


Wovl...la gangbang...che punizione estrema...
Cioè una rappresaglia eh?
Lei allora è una tirannosaura rex?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Conte,mi fraintendi,e..non e'da te!!!
> Figurati se io posso pensare una roba simile,intendevo altro.
> Vedi,e correggimi se sbaglio,qui'ci sono solo donne e uomini che hanno  patito o fatto patire uno o piu'tradimenti.
> Che,giustamente,sono stati segnati da queste storie,e che altrettanto giustamente fanno una grande fatica a superarle.
> ...


Ah ho capito...
Ultimamente sono fedelissimo.


----------



## Amoremio (19 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Magari solo quello....mi ha gia'avvertito che moltiplica per cinque..andando a letto con 5 uomini diversi,e so che non farebbe fatica


 
sai, spero che non venga a sapere
ma, se sapesse, che lo faccia solo se è una cosa che desiderava fare e magari non ha mai fatto per lealtà
cioè che lo faccia realmente per sè non contro di te

bisogna anche esserci portati se no, si rischia di farsi del male


anch'io pensai di farlo
credo capiti a tutti i traditi
non solo per ripicca o per vendetta
ma perchè il tradimento provoca spesso un crollo dell'autostima tale che spinge a cercare conferme
in questo caso si può credere di farlo per sè stessi
ma spesso non è profondamente così

e consentire che il tradimento ci cambi o comunque ci faccia fare cose contrarie al nostro modo di intendere la vita, sul medio periodo ci può distruggere

sempre secondo me


----------



## lothar57 (19 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Wovl...la gangbang...che punizione estrema...
> Cioè una rappresaglia eh?
> Lei allora è una tirannosaura rex?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 no amico mio non la gangbang...cinque volte con cinque uomini diversi.:mrgreen::incazzato:


----------



## lothar57 (19 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sai, spero che non venga a sapere
> ma, se sapesse, che lo faccia solo se è una cosa che desiderava fare e magari non ha mai fatto per lealtà
> cioè che lo faccia realmente per sè non contro di te
> 
> ...


Mi ha sempre detto che ha i corteggiatori,ma...e spero lo dica per farmi rabbia,''mai con uno che frequento per lavoro'', se invece fosse al di fuori.
Mi lascia il dubbio,ma magari becco lo sono gia',poi vecchio storia,a voi basta un sorriso ed ee'fatta


----------



## Daniele (19 Gennaio 2011)

Simy, il debito a vita è perchè l'altra persona quasi sicuramente passerà su moltie cose sue personali per tradire, in parte tradendo se stesso e facendosi del male per perdonare. Il debito a vita c'è, non deve essere detto in alcun modo, ma nel momento in cui tu avrai bisogno del partner quello non potrà scappare come ha già fatto con il primo tradimento, perchè se lo facesse vorrebbe dire che mancavano del tutto i presupposti per il perdono.


----------



## oceansize (19 Gennaio 2011)

mah, quoto amoremio, spero per tua moglie che non sappia mai. 
nn ti immagini quello che potrà provare. poi se sei già becco allora penso che il vostro sia un equilibrio perfetto:up:
e cmq tra il dire e il fare...


----------



## Amoremio (19 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mi ha sempre detto che ha i corteggiatori,ma...e spero lo dica per farmi rabbia,''mai con uno che frequento per lavoro'', se invece fosse al di fuori.
> Mi lascia il dubbio,ma magari becco lo sono gia',poi vecchio storia,a voi basta un sorriso ed ee'fatta


i corteggiatori li ha chiunque, anche chi non lancia nessun "segnale d'interesse"

io a mio marito, anni fa, dissi che se mi avesse tradito lo avrei lasciato e avrei fatto in modo che soffrisse le pene dell'inferno anche con i figli
quando successe, invece, gli dissi di pensare e decidere cosa voleva fare rassicurandolo che non gli avrei mai messo ostacoli per vedere i bambini

l'inferno lo riservai prevalentemente a me





però


...



il suo lo alimentò lei :unhappy:



te lo dico per spiegare che tra quel che si dice e quel che si fa ci sono variabili imprevedibili


----------



## Amoremio (19 Gennaio 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> mah, quoto amoremio, spero per tua moglie che non sappia mai.
> nn ti immagini quello che potrà provare. poi se sei già becco allora penso che il vostro sia un equilibrio perfetto:up:
> e cmq* tra il dire e il fare*...


 
c'è di mezzo un mare ....  di dolore


----------



## Sabina (19 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> No no aspetta... ora è chiaro che non vorrei che entrasse qui dentro mia moglie, casomai era all'inizio che sarebbe potuto essere utile.
> 
> Ti assicuro che mia moglie è una donna molto forte... quando l'ho sgamata si è presa una settimana per riflettere nonostante avesse al suo fianco un uomo distrutto, dopodichè ha scaricato l'amante e non l'ha più sentito. Ha affrontato la terapia di coppia e non ha più parlato di nulla. Se non è forza questa, non saprei quale altro esempio tirare fuori.
> 
> Io ci impiegai mesi a staccarmi dall'amante.


Quello che si mostra esternamente spesso non corrisponde a quello che sentiamo dentro. Forse anche tua moglie avrà impiegato tempo a dimenticare il suo amante.


----------



## Simy (19 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Simy, il debito a vita è perchè l'altra persona quasi sicuramente passerà su moltie cose sue personali per tradire, in parte tradendo se stesso e facendosi del male per perdonare. Il debito a vita c'è, non deve essere detto in alcun modo, ma nel momento in cui tu avrai bisogno del partner quello non potrà scappare come ha già fatto con il primo tradimento, perchè se lo facesse vorrebbe dire che mancavano del tutto i presupposti per il perdono.


  si penso di aver capito cosa intendi... giusto!:up:


----------



## Daniele (19 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Quello che si mostra esternamente spesso non corrisponde a quello che sentiamo dentro. Forse anche tua moglie avrà impiegato tempo a dimenticare il suo amante.


Sabina, ma sai che il suo amante era Mr palle mosce? Credo che lo abbia dimenticato in quel tempo che si è presa per pensare, perchè tali ominidi non meritano neppure lo sforzo per essere dimenticati...è l'unico modo che hanno per cercare di fare sesso visto che sono così senza palle!


----------



## oceansize (19 Gennaio 2011)

per quanto riguarda la storia di kid, credo che l'amante della moglie fosse solo strumentale a superare il dolore e il crollo dell'autostima ecc.. che ha provato.
può anche averlo dimenticato subito, ma credo che le sia servito a molto poco, proprio come dice amoremio.
ed ha ancora tutto dentro. imho.
kid come mai non andate più a terapia? lo avevi detto ma nn mi ricordo.
e perché non apri un tuo thread? una volta ne aprivi uno al mese :carneval: anche perché la tua storia è sparsa nel forum e non ci si capisce niente :incazzato:

:mrgreen:


----------



## Kid (19 Gennaio 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> per quanto riguarda la storia di kid, credo che l'amante della moglie fosse solo strumentale a superare il dolore e il crollo dell'autostima ecc.. che ha provato.
> può anche averlo dimenticato subito, ma credo che le sia servito a molto poco, proprio come dice amoremio.
> ed ha ancora tutto dentro. imho.
> kid come mai non andate più a terapia? lo avevi detto ma nn mi ricordo.
> ...



Hai ragione ma credo di averne aperti pure troppi di thread in questi anni sulla mia storia...

Terapia? Quando l'abbiamo finita io stavo effettivamente meglio... sono peggiorato poi... e non me la sono sentita di dirlo a mia moglie.


----------



## Sabina (19 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Magari solo quello....mi ha gia'avvertito che moltiplica per cinque..andando a letto con 5 uomini diversi,e so che non farebbe fatica


A me non preoccuperebbe che andasse a letto con altri, ma che si innamorasse di un altro. Come mai ti ha "avvisato"? Io non ho mai pensato di minacciare mio marito in questo senso, ne nessun altro. Sospetta forse?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Quello che si mostra esternamente spesso non corrisponde a quello che sentiamo dentro. Forse anche tua moglie avrà impiegato tempo a dimenticare il suo amante.


Verissimo...verissimo...
Ah bello sei di buon umore oggi...
E io: si...
( in realtà ho la morte nel cuore)...
Sto qua...fa battute ride scherza...
E io mi passo la mano sulla fronte...e mi dico...anche stavolta è andata.


----------



## Papero (19 Gennaio 2011)

Io sono dell'idea che questo forum è una specie di "limbo" per i traditori e per i traditi. I traditi che lo frequentano in realtà non hanno perdonato il loro partner e cercano le motivazioni per farlo, i traditori cercano di capire i motivi per cui lo hanno fatto o lo stanno facendo...


----------



## Kid (19 Gennaio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Io sono dell'idea che questo forum è una specie di "limbo" per i traditori e per i traditi. I traditi che lo frequentano in realtà non hanno perdonato il loro partner e cercano le motivazioni per farlo, i traditori cercano di capire i motivi per cui lo hanno fatto o lo stanno facendo...



La tua saggezza è una luce nel buio, maestro.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> A me non preoccuperebbe che andasse a letto con altri, ma che si innamorasse di un altro. Come mai ti ha "avvisato"? Io non ho mai pensato di minacciare mio marito in questo senso, ne nessun altro. Sospetta forse?


Mah a me piace pensare che certi uomini e donna...assieme da tanti anni...possano diventare perfino complici nelle loro marachelle...giustamente lui dice...che è possibile che...
Se è una donna con le palle, si concede anche un innamoramento, ma se lo vive, con la giusta ironia...

Certo che secondo me, si arriva al dunque eh?
Ed è lì che la coppia si mette alla prova...

Come dico sempre a Daniele...
La amavi no?
E perchè non riesci ad amarla nonostante il male che ti ha fatto?

Cioè secondo me...Lothar e sua moglie possono dirsi...maddai...ste qua son cagate...e chi se ne frega? Ci amiamo...insomma non sono due sbarbatelli di primo pelo...

In Kid...leggo tutta la giovinezza ancora imperante...
A 50 anni Kid...si dirà com'ero scemo...

Un uomo è una cosa seria XD.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Io sono dell'idea che questo forum è una specie di "limbo" per i traditori e per i traditi. I traditi che lo frequentano in realtà non hanno perdonato il loro partner e cercano le motivazioni per farlo, i traditori cercano di capire i motivi per cui lo hanno fatto o lo stanno facendo...


No.
E' l'eterna lotta tra il bene e il male, tra guelfi e ghibellini, infatti ora c'è un giusto equilibrio di forze tra traditi e traditori.
Tra Cornea del nord e Cornea del sud...XD.

Senti si perdona per convenienza no?
I traditori sono solo degli invischiati speciali.
Dei pasticcioni sentimentali...tutto lì.


----------



## Papero (19 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> La tua saggezza è una luce nel buio, maestro.


Non ho capito se è una presa in giro o un complimento... 






Comunque grazie


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Non ho capito se è una presa in giro o un complimento...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un complimento no?


----------



## Kid (19 Gennaio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Non ho capito se è una presa in giro o un complimento...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ciao Papero!


----------



## Papero (19 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Ciao Papero!


Ciao Kid! Ho capito, mi prendevi per il culo!! 

Ciao Conte! Quando passi dalle mie parti per un caffè? :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Ciao Kid! Ho capito, mi prendevi per il culo!!
> 
> Ciao Conte! Quando passi dalle mie parti per un caffè? :mrgreen:


Quando è pronta l'operazione rapinapapero...come sai ti devo consegnare vivo o morto a quintina...
E' l'ultima prova che mi ha chiesto...poi dice che sarà mia...


----------



## Kid (19 Gennaio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Ciao Kid! Ho capito, mi prendevi per il culo!!
> 
> Ciao Conte! Quando passi dalle mie parti per un caffè? :mrgreen:


Ha detto che passerà pure dalle mie parti...  troviamoci tutti a metà strada allora!

Papero, ti sfottevo si, ma non per quello che avevi scritto... quello è vero, o almeno per me.


----------



## Amoremio (19 Gennaio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Io sono dell'idea che questo forum è una specie di "limbo" per i traditori e per i traditi. I traditi che lo frequentano in realtà non hanno perdonato il loro partner e cercano le motivazioni per farlo, i traditori cercano di capire i motivi per cui lo hanno fatto o lo stanno facendo...


 
io penso che ci sia anche molto altro


----------



## Papero (19 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quando è pronta l'operazione rapinapapero...come sai ti devo consegnare vivo o morto a quintina...
> E' l'ultima prova che mi ha chiesto...poi dice che sarà mia...


Mi sembra un controsenso carissimo Conte... Se mi consegni a lei non è possibile che poi sia tua! :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (19 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> A me non preoccuperebbe che andasse a letto con altri, ma che si innamorasse di un altro. Come mai ti ha "avvisato"? Io non ho mai pensato di minacciare mio marito in questo senso, ne nessun altro. Sospetta forse?


Putroppo qualche anno fa'ho fatto la cretinata di offrire un'aperitivo alla moglie di un ns cliente,facendo 2 innocue chiacchere,cosi'le ho detto,ma velatamente ci avevo provato.
Da cretino dimenticando che questo e'un paese non una citta',chi sono io lo sanno tutti,e benche'mia moglie fosse al mare l'ha saputo la mattina dopo....e da allora sta con il fucile puntato


----------



## lothar57 (19 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah a me piace pensare che certi uomini e donna...assieme da tanti anni...possano diventare perfino complici nelle loro marachelle...giustamente lui dice...che è possibile che...
> Se è una donna con le palle, si concede anche un innamoramento, ma se lo vive, con la giusta ironia...
> 
> Certo che secondo me, si arriva al dunque eh?
> ...


Sai Conte e'in parte vero;io un'altra moglie non la vorrei proprio,sono troppo abitudinario,e sinceramente non credo che un'altra donna mi sopporterebbe,io cerco sempre di comandare,l'avra capito...quindi...
Certo che cacciare via oltre 20 anni di matrimonio,cose importanti che abbiamo assieme,no,non esiste,garantito.
Vedo che qui'in molte l'hanno fatto,ma immagino che nessuna sia mia coetanea,che ne dici amico?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> Mi sembra un controsenso carissimo Conte... Se mi consegni a lei non è possibile che poi sia tua! :mrgreen:


Me lo ha promesso eh?
Va ben dai sarà nostra...ce la passiamo...come sai tra traditori si usa no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Putroppo qualche anno fa'ho fatto la cretinata di offrire un'aperitivo alla moglie di un ns cliente,facendo 2 innocue chiacchere,cosi'le ho detto,ma velatamente ci avevo provato.
> Da cretino dimenticando che questo e'un paese non una citta',chi sono io lo sanno tutti,e benche'mia moglie fosse al mare l'ha saputo la mattina dopo....e da allora sta con il fucile puntato


Ah le malelingue...cosa non sono...
Maddai che sotto sotto tua moglie ci gode pure...ma figuriamoci...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sai Conte e'in parte vero;io un'altra moglie non la vorrei proprio,sono troppo abitudinario,e sinceramente non credo che un'altra donna mi sopporterebbe,io cerco sempre di comandare,l'avra capito...quindi...
> Certo che cacciare via oltre 20 anni di matrimonio,cose importanti che abbiamo assieme,no,non esiste,garantito.
> Vedo che qui'in molte l'hanno fatto,ma immagino che nessuna sia mia coetanea,che ne dici amico?


Molte?
Dove leggi di persone felici in seconde nozze?
cacciano il marito.
Poi sono sole.
Devono ricostruire sè stesse, devono qui e devono là...
Ma: Sanno riamare e fare felice un uomo? NO.

Amico mio so che cerchi di comandare.
Loro amano venir comandate e disobbedire...e dicono alle amiche...si si cara io so sempre come convicerlo mio marito...e ci ritroviamo a fare cose "convinti" che sia la nostra volontà...

caro vero che hai voglia di aiutarmi a fare il letto?

Se cacciano il marito è perchè...non ne potevano più di lui già da tanto tempo. 

Quintina è eroica, è al secondo matrimonio, ma...era appunto giovane.

Sai no ad una certa età....sappiamo che insomma...se ci succede qualcosa la moglie ci accudisce...
Ma non esiste un cazzo che una moglie ci cacci...non esiste...


----------



## lothar57 (19 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah le malelingue...cosa non sono...
> Maddai che sotto sotto tua moglie ci gode pure...ma figuriamoci...
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
Seeeeeee me ne disse di tutte i colori,sai ho poi omesso di dire che da fidanzati ne ho fatte diverse,e lei quelle le ha sapute...quasi tutte....
allora non avevo le paranoie della sicurezza....capirai a 25 anni!!


----------



## lothar57 (19 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Molte?
> Dove leggi di persone felici in seconde nozze?
> cacciano il marito.
> Poi sono sole.
> ...


Sai Conte non leggo tutte le storie,mi sembrava cosi'.In effetti ho un caro amico che ha mollato la moglie,lui e'piu vecchio di me...,per la sua infermiera e mi sembra un gran fesso.E non so se sta bene come prima.
 Il resto e'troppooo vero,forse sono loro che ci comandano,noi crediamo che....
No cacciare a 50 anni non''dovrebbe''esistere,Conte sto toccando le chiavi dell'auto....hai visto mai???


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sai Conte non leggo tutte le storie,mi sembrava cosi'.In effetti ho un caro amico che ha mollato la moglie,lui e'piu vecchio di me...,per la sua infermiera e mi sembra un gran fesso.E non so se sta bene come prima.
> Il resto e'troppooo vero,forse sono loro che ci comandano,noi crediamo che....
> No cacciare a 50 anni non''dovrebbe''esistere,Conte sto toccando le chiavi dell'auto....hai visto mai???


Appunto noi crediamo un sacco di cose false...
Poi infatti se mettiamo in discussione le verità della moglie...succede il finimondo...
Quindi abbiamo due opzioni:
Si cara.
Hai ragione cara.
( ovvio poi facciamo come ci pare eh?)...

Si caro hai ragione ma sento che stai sbagliando

Occhio a non saltare per aria...


----------



## Amoremio (19 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sai Conte e'in parte vero;io un'altra moglie non la vorrei proprio,sono troppo abitudinario,e sinceramente non credo che un'altra donna mi sopporterebbe,io cerco sempre di comandare,l'avra capito...quindi...
> Certo che cacciare via oltre 20 anni di matrimonio,cose importanti che abbiamo assieme,no,non esiste,garantito.
> *Vedo che qui'in molte l'hanno fatto,ma immagino che nessuna sia mia coetanea,*che ne dici amico?


 
se ti riferisci al fatto di cacciar di casa il fedifrago, sì ce ne son state anche della tua età ed anche qui dentro

nella vita reale ne conosco diverse
e (tra quelle che conosco) potrei tracciare il seguente profilo di massima:
donne in gamba, forti, 
economicamente autonome ma anche no
figli grandi (non necessariamente già adulti o già autonomi, ma in grado di capire una scelta di dignità da parte della mamma)
marito impegnativo e molto amato

la mia impressione, grossolanamente espressa, è che il tradimento subito possa incidere sul bilanciamento tra i difetti del marito, i pregi e l'amore che si nutre per il medesimo

in soldoni tutti noi abbiamo dei difetti che il coniuge un po' sopporta, un po' ama perchè son parte di noi, un po' spera che possano attenuarsi

se a questi aggiungi, soprattutto in una fase della vita in cui non è più ragionevole sperare nell'attenuazione di quelli noti, un altro difetto, l'equilibrio può venir meno

una signora che conosco mi disse: accetteresti che tuo marito si rivolgesse a te ogni giorno dicendoti "vaffanzum str..za"? ecco, per me, quando seppi del tradimento fu come se me lo avesse urlato all'improvviso ma da quel momento in ogni ricordo della nostra vita in ogni suo gesto leggevo quel vaffanzum 
per lei era l'unico vero amore della vita, ma chiese la separazione
su insistenza di lui, tornarono insieme 
ma non funzionò e lei lo mandò via
lei è molto serena, piena di attività, interessi, conoscenze
non cerca un nuovo compagno, anche se un paio di flirt li ha accettati
dice che ha amato tanto che le potrebbe bastare per una vita e mezza, purtroppo ha amato un uomo che non c'è più, come fosse sparito, e che ora è il momento giusto per dedicarsi a sè stessa in attesa di doversi dedicare ai nipotini che verranno


----------



## Minerva (19 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quello che io mi ostino a non capire è perchè cacciano via.
> Casso: non ti va di stare con me? Vattene tu no? Chi ti tiene?
> Illuminami...
> Poi ok, cacci via il marito: ma sei sola.
> ...


 
è surreale:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> è surreale:mrgreen:


Mah...se facessi l'elenco di quante donne che io conosco che hanno sposato i soldi o la posizione del marito...ti stracci le vesti...eh?
Ma sono fedeli eh?
Se il marito scopre una tresca...perdono il soldino eh? E la vita agiata...
Ma ammetto nessuna di loro brilla per personalità...
Ma vuoi mettere non aver nulla da fare da mattina a sera?
Al mattino si dedicano a sè stesse: yoga, palestra, amiche...blabli blabla...
Al pomeriggio stanno con i figli...
La casa hanno la governante...
Alla sera 4 moine al marito e vai...

Ben dai me mario non è un bell'uomo, non è affascinante, ma sa vuto l'è pien de schei...

Se non mi credi...chiedi alla Matra...

Ovvio poi i mariti vanno in cerca di quelle come la matra eh?
Colte raffinate intelligenti senza tante paturnie eh?
Ma questi mariti pensano di fare colpo con la Matra sguaiando i loro SUV...ed è lì che lei scorla la testa e dice...ma perdio...questi pensano di essere chissàcchè...

Vogliono la moglie gallina e pensano di aver perfino diritto ad un'amante troia. 

Ma in che mondo viviamo...

Guarda l'asse Conteromatraini...una trincea...

Entriamo in un locale...ci guardiamo attorno attoniti...non un volto che esprima un barlume di intelligenza...e scorlando la testa ci diciamo...ma in che mondo viviamo...XD...


----------



## lothar57 (19 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se ti riferisci al fatto di cacciar di casa il fedifrago, sì ce ne son state anche della tua età ed anche qui dentro
> 
> nella vita reale ne conosco diverse
> e (tra quelle che conosco) potrei tracciare il seguente profilo di massima:
> ...


 
Conte non e'che mi gufi..vero????
Perche'l'idenkit e proprio quello di mia moglie,e in piu'economicamente andrebbe avanti benissimo,senza ombra di dubbio.
E te ne dico un'altra una sua e anche mia carissima amica si e'separata,da poco,il marito era e'rimane mio amico,in quanto mollata da lui.Quello che ti dicevo,per l'infermiera.
I primi tempi era un disastro,''senza non vivo'',''come faro''',etc...poi si e'scantata.
Ora non c'e'una sera che non esca,e piena di amici e amiche,gira il mondo,fa'quello che gli pare,qualche giorno fa'aha detto a mia moglie''sia che quasi faccio il regalo di Natale alla ......perche'io sono rinata,da quando lei l'ha preso''
Capito?e mia moglie ogni tanto dice''un po'l'invidio''e aggiunge anche ''non farei pero'come lei che dopo il marito non l'ha mai piu'data''...
Vedi che quello che tu mi scrivi e'la realta',non e'un caso,fanno cosi'.
Ma io sono tranquillo,anche se oggi ha minacciato di separarsi,sto'esagerando a trattarla male,mi calmero'.
Purtroppo e'un po'che ogni minima cosa sbagliata,la mangio...


----------



## oceansize (19 Gennaio 2011)

:calcio:




:sorriso2:​


----------



## Amoremio (19 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *Conte* non e'che mi gufi..vero????
> Perche'l'idenkit e proprio quello di mia moglie,e in piu'economicamente andrebbe avanti benissimo,senza ombra di dubbio.
> E te ne dico un'altra una sua e anche mia carissima amica si e'separata,da poco,il marito era e'rimane mio amico,in quanto mollata da lui.Quello che ti dicevo,per l'infermiera.
> I primi tempi era un disastro,''senza non vivo'',''come faro''',etc...poi si e'scantata.
> ...


 



odddddiiiioooooooo!!!!!

l'emboooolooooooo!!!!


chi è che insultava qui? :incazzato:

:carneval:

vabbè ti perdono!

capisco che sei confuso


comunque non gufavo, come dimostra l'aneddoto che riporti per conoscenza diretta

la maggior perte delle donne che si separano dai 50 in poi scelgono di non accasarsi, ma la danno
darla non è difficile e non impegna

anche la signora di cui dicevo si è trastullata un po'

sul fatto di trattar male il tradito è banale (anche se orribile)
lo fa la maggior parte dei traditori: trovare il motivo di discutere o litigare, sembra sopire momentaneamente i sensi di colpa


----------



## Amoremio (19 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> è surreale:mrgreen:


mica solo il rosso :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (19 Gennaio 2011)

comunque, se ho capito bene:
se perdoni è per mera convenienza
se non perdoni sei un'irriconoscente


----------



## Daniele (19 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque, se ho capito bene:
> se perdoni è per mera convenienza
> se non perdoni sei un'irriconoscente


Quindi amoremio...hai ccettato tutto per convenienza...potevi però diventare una irriconoscente. Ahhh, questi traditi, sempre sbagliati.


----------



## Sabina (19 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte non e'che mi gufi..vero????
> Perche'l'idenkit e proprio quello di mia moglie,e in piu'economicamente andrebbe avanti benissimo,senza ombra di dubbio.
> E te ne dico un'altra una sua e anche mia carissima amica si e'separata,da poco,il marito era e'rimane mio amico,in quanto mollata da lui.Quello che ti dicevo,per l'infermiera.
> I primi tempi era un disastro,''senza non vivo'',''come faro''',etc...poi si e'scantata.
> ...


Come mai sei nervoso? Colpa dell'amante? 
Se accade qualcosa al mio matrimonio farei come l'amica di tua moglie.... sola, figli, amici e se capita l'amico. Un matrimonio basta e avanza...


----------



## Amoremio (19 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quindi amoremio...hai ccettato tutto per convenienza...potevi però diventare una irriconoscente. Ahhh, questi traditi, sempre sbagliati.


tu quoque?

parli a me e quoti minerva

macchiavelli quota me e si rivolge al conte


se comincio a insultare qualcuno, mi garantite che quibbel banna admin? :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (19 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quindi amoremio...hai ccettato tutto per convenienza...potevi però diventare una irriconoscente. Ahhh, questi traditi, sempre sbagliati.


dimenticavo:

mavvvafffan ..... :carneval:


seriamente parlando:
io penso che si possa perdonare per amore
e persino cacciare per troppo amore

ma
come diceva marì
ognuno è norma di sè stesso 


(dan, sai che so che non sei tu a pensare ciò che hai scritto )


----------



## Minerva (19 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah...se facessi l'elenco di quante donne che io conosco che hanno sposato i soldi o la posizione del marito...ti stracci le vesti...eh?
> Ma sono fedeli eh?
> Se il marito scopre una tresca...perdono il soldino eh? E la vita agiata...
> Ma ammetto nessuna di loro brilla per personalità...
> ...


 vi capisco . coraggio:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte non e'che mi gufi..vero????
> Perche'l'idenkit e proprio quello di mia moglie,e in piu'economicamente andrebbe avanti benissimo,senza ombra di dubbio.
> E te ne dico un'altra una sua e anche mia carissima amica si e'separata,da poco,il marito era e'rimane mio amico,in quanto mollata da lui.Quello che ti dicevo,per l'infermiera.
> I primi tempi era un disastro,''senza non vivo'',''come faro''',etc...poi si e'scantata.
> ...


Ma infatti...eh?
Io non ho mai...come dire...segregato mia moglie...lei fa da sempre quel che le pare e piace a prescindere da me...
Ovvio quelle che da stupide si sacrificano per il marito..poi passano dalla parte opposta...e sono perfino patetiche...nelle discoteche vedi 50enni che si credono vent'enni e fanno le pazze...sono patetiche...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> vi capisco . coraggio:mrgreen:


La santa alleanza...
Tra breve operativi...effetti speciali a nastro...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tu quoque?
> 
> parli a me e quoti minerva
> 
> ...


scommettiamo


----------



## lothar57 (19 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> odddddiiiioooooooo!!!!!
> 
> l'emboooolooooooo!!!!
> 
> ...


aspetta.aspetta....c'e'un equivoco,mica l'insulto,gli dico che sbaglia a fare certe cose,e'diverso.
Pero'hai ragione una volta ero piu'buono,ora non perdono niente,ma non e'giusto.
Si,mi siete di aiuto e onestamente non credevo,posso migliorarmi..un pochino,non troppo,se no mi snaturo,e sei lupo diventare pecora e'difficile.....moltooooo


----------



## lothar57 (19 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque, se ho capito bene:
> se perdoni è per mera convenienza
> se non perdoni sei un'irriconoscente


Non capisco,ti rifersci a me?Se si' come credo,io per il momento non debbo perdonare e spero di non doverlo fare,ma credimi la convenienza ci sarebbe,enorme


----------



## Amoremio (19 Gennaio 2011)

time out!!! :carneval:





lothar57 ha detto:


> aspetta.aspetta....c'e'un equivoco,mica l'insulto,gli dico che sbaglia a fare certe cose,e'diverso.
> Pero'hai ragione una volta ero piu'buono,ora non perdono niente,ma non e'giusto.
> Si,mi siete di aiuto e onestamente non credevo,posso migliorarmi..un pochino,non troppo,se no mi snaturo,e sei lupo diventare pecora e'difficile.....moltooooo


 
tu hai quotato me ma hai parlato a conte




lothar57 ha detto:


> Non capisco,ti rifersci a me?Se si' come credo,io per il momento non debbo perdonare e spero di non doverlo fare,ma credimi la convenienza ci sarebbe,enorme


lei, non si riferiva a te:
parlava dei traditi


----------



## Minerva (19 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non capisco,*ti rifersci a me*?Se si' come credo,io per il momento non debbo perdonare e spero di non doverlo fare,ma credimi la convenienza ci sarebbe,enorme


 no


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque, se ho capito bene:
> se perdoni è per mera convenienza
> se non perdoni sei un'irriconoscente


Solo beata sincerità...
Anche perchè puoi perdonare chi dà prova di voler cambiar vita...
e che quella vita sia ciò che ha capito di desiderare...
Non può esistere perdono con ricatto...
Piuttosto faccio a meno di chiederlo.


----------



## lothar57 (19 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Come mai sei nervoso? Colpa dell'amante?
> Se accade qualcosa al mio matrimonio farei come l'amica di tua moglie.... sola, figli, amici e se capita l'amico. Un matrimonio basta e avanza...


No Sabina non sono assolutamente nervoso,e''stata una bella giornata,stasera caminetto e sky,cosa voglio di piu'???
Gia'.....cosa voglio di piu'???????


----------



## lothar57 (19 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> time out!!! :carneval:
> 
> 
> scusami amoremio,ho fatto un po'di confusione,per quello hai parlato di insulto....ecco perche',ti ho chiamato Conte:rotfl:
> ...


 

scusami amoremio,ho fatto un po'di confusione,per quello hai parlato di insulto....ecco perche',ti ho chiamato Conte:rotfl:
scusami ancora,ma scherzi a parte il Conte e'uno con le palle,non c'e'mica da offendersi....


----------



## Amoremio (19 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non capisco,ti rifersci a me?Se si' come credo,io *per il momento non debbo perdonare* e spero di non doverlo fare,*ma credimi la convenienza ci sarebbe,enorme*


anche se si fonda sull'errata interpretazione di un post
ciò che scrivi qui è interessante

cosa intendi per convenienza?
quella economica?
quella, più latamente pratica?
o quella dei sentimenti?

e non pensi che forse potresti non aver l'occasione di perdonare?

che faresti se lei, scoprendo il tradimento ti mettesse semplicemente le valige fuori dalla porta?
o se, mettendo in pratica la minaccia di farsene un tot per ripicca, ci provasse gusto e non volesse smettere? 
(sai caro, ho sofferto talmente tanto che 5 non bastano a risarcirmi!)
o se ritenesse di aver trovato in uno dei 5 colui che tromba meglio e da cui si sente più apprezzata?

secondo me dai troppo per scontato che se ti scoprisse, si contenterebbe di renderti pan per focaccia, mettendoti nella condizione di valutare se perdonarla o no


----------



## Minerva (19 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Solo beata sincerità...
> Anche perchè puoi perdonare chi dà prova di voler cambiar vita...
> e che quella vita sia ciò che ha capito di desiderare...
> *Non può esistere perdono con ricatto...*
> Piuttosto faccio a meno di chiederlo.


 ma quale ricatto?rimitivo:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non capisco,ti rifersci a me?Se si' come credo,io per il momento non debbo perdonare e spero di non doverlo fare,ma credimi la convenienza ci sarebbe,enorme


Beata sincerità...
Sai no? 
Due sberloni, sei na troia.
E amen...
Mica un uomo può permettersi di lasciare la propria moglie solo perchè un altro le ha visitato la vagina eh?
Poi loro, le donne sanno come chiedere scusa.XD...
Se ci tengono a te, si umiliano, altrimenti ostentano quell'orgoglio bastardo...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-thJAm9nFhw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yK_2iX5fulc


----------



## Amoremio (19 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> scusami amoremio,ho fatto un po'di confusione,per quello hai parlato di insulto....ecco perche',ti ho chiamato Conte:rotfl:
> scusami ancora,ma scherzi a parte il Conte e'uno con le palle,non c'e'mica da offendersi....


abbiamo opinioni diverse su molte cose

diverse?

nel caso specifico, diciamo pure diametralmente opposte :carneval:


ma non c'è problema :up:



comunque:

bel quote!  :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma quale ricatto?rimitivo:


Ti perdono.
Ma tu non uscirai mai più da solo la sera, perchè non mi fido.
Eccoti un esempio.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No Sabina non sono assolutamente nervoso,e''stata una bella giornata,stasera caminetto e sky,cosa voglio di piu'???
> Gia'.....cosa voglio di piu'???????


Una lucana tutta tana XD:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> anche se si fonda sull'errata interpretazione di un post
> ciò che scrivi qui è interessante
> 
> cosa intendi per convenienza?
> ...


Rispondo io e poi lui.
Non hai idea, non hai la più pallida idea di cosa le farei...non hai idea. 
Ribadisco: nessuno può cacciarmi da casa mia.
Conoscendola, se ne sarebbe già andata.
Anni fa voleva farlo...le dissi...fai pure, e torna quando vuoi..
Si smontò in un attimo.
Le valige fuori dalla porta se le fa mettere solo un uomo zerbino succube. Ma in che mondo siamo?


----------



## MK (19 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Molte?
> Dove leggi di persone felici in seconde nozze?
> cacciano il marito.
> Poi sono sole.
> ...


Io sì :mexican:, sempre che riesca a trovare un uomo che renda felice me.


----------



## MK (19 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quello che io mi ostino a non capire è perchè cacciano via.
> Casso: non ti va di stare con me? Vattene tu no? Chi ti tiene?
> Illuminami...
> Poi ok, cacci via il marito: ma sei sola.
> ...


Perchè le mogli, di solito, restano con i figli Conte, semplice. Se non avessi avuto una figlia me ne sarei andata sì.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Io sì :mexican:, sempre che riesca a trovare un uomo che renda felice me.


Lo spero tanto eh?
Ma fidati ci vuole uno che abbia la stessa mappa...
Se la mappa è diversa...vedi cosa non passi eh?
E appunto tu non sei più disposta a passare certi guadi...
Del resto sai camminare con le tue gambe.


----------



## MK (19 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo spero tanto eh?
> Ma fidati ci vuole uno che abbia la stessa mappa...
> Se la mappa è diversa...vedi cosa non passi eh?
> E appunto tu non sei più disposta a passare certi guadi...
> *Del resto sai camminare con le tue gambe*.


Assolutamente. Stessa mappa e stesso coraggio. Io intanto vado avanti, ci sono ben altre priorità anche se l'amore è l'amore e quando accade è sempre una benedizione.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Perchè le mogli, di solito, restano con i figli Conte, semplice. Se non avessi avuto una figlia me ne sarei andata sì.


E che restino con i figli.
Ma non rompano i coglioni a me.
CHe non si facciano padrone dove non lo sono...
Se la casa è della moglie, allora si può cacciare il marito che abita come si dice da noi " a sguernelo". 
Poi altro caso è se il marito se ne va...
Un uomo che abbandona CASA SUA...è proprio il più deficente dei deficenti...appunto perchè poi ne deve rispondere in solido...


----------



## MK (19 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E che restino con i figli.
> Ma non rompano i coglioni a me.
> CHe non si facciano padrone dove non lo sono...
> Se la casa è della moglie, allora si può cacciare il marito che abita come si dice da noi " a sguernelo".
> ...


Guarda che ci pensa il tribunale di solito


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Guarda che ci pensa il tribunale di solito


Appunto perchè lo so...
CI sono tutte le contromisure necessarie eh?
Non si sa mai...cosa frulla nella testa delle donne...
E io appunto: NON MI FIDO.
Quindi: Mi...cautelo.


----------



## Minerva (19 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti perdono.
> Ma tu non uscirai mai più da solo la sera, perchè non mi fido.
> Eccoti un esempio.


pessimo modo di "perdonare". se il rapporto deve continuare in questi termini è meglio chiudere


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> pessimo modo di "perdonare". se il rapporto deve continuare in questi termini è meglio chiudere


Certo mia cara...
Una galera a vita no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte non e'che mi gufi..vero????
> Perche'l'idenkit e proprio quello di mia moglie,e in piu'economicamente andrebbe avanti benissimo,senza ombra di dubbio.
> E te ne dico un'altra una sua e anche mia carissima amica si e'separata,da poco,il marito era e'rimane mio amico,in quanto mollata da lui.Quello che ti dicevo,per l'infermiera.
> I primi tempi era un disastro,''senza non vivo'',''come faro''',etc...poi si e'scantata.
> ...


----------



## Amoremio (19 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> pessimo modo di "perdonare". se il rapporto deve continuare in questi termini è meglio chiudere


ma chiamiamo le cose col loro nome: quello *non* è "perdono"

come in altri momenti si parla di "matrimonio" facendo esempi pratici che si attagliano più ad una coabitazione
o di tradimento, quando il presunto tradito lo sa (o immagina) ed è ben contento se il presunto traditore tromba altrove così si leva di torno per qualche ora


così, buttando tutto in caciara, possiamo teorizzare che il tradimento è la soluzione dei mali della coppia e il perdono diventa un'aberrazione


----------



## Amoremio (19 Gennaio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


>


ti quoto :mrgreen:


----------



## MK (19 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Appunto perchè lo so...
> CI sono tutte le contromisure necessarie eh?
> Non si sa mai...cosa frulla nella testa delle donne...
> E io appunto: NON MI FIDO.
> Quindi: Mi...cautelo.


Se non hai figli e la moglie è indipendente la vedo più semplice, con i figli al 99,9% la casa coniugale resta alla moglie che ci va a vivere con i figli. Puoi prendere tutte le cautele che vuoi ma difficile scamparla. Comunque scusa ma mi viene una tristezza... e l'amore in tutto questo dove sta?


----------



## passante (19 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Nessun problema,non dicevo un tono canzonatorio,ho avuto un socio che lo era,e quando ha lasciato la societa'mi e'dispiaciuto moltissimo,e ho un ex compagno di classe che lo e'dichiaratamente,me quando lo vedo baci e abbracci come sempre.


lo so che non era un tono canzonatorio, e so anche che non c'è nessun problema. nemmeno per me sono un problema gli etero (nonostante i loro bizzarri gusti sessuali ).


----------



## MK (19 Gennaio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> lo so che non era un tono canzonatorio, e so anche che non c'è nessun problema. *nemmeno per me sono un problema gli etero (nonostante i loro bizzarri gusti sessuali* ).


 
:rotfl::rotfl::up:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Se non hai figli e la moglie è indipendente la vedo più semplice, con i figli al 99,9% la casa coniugale resta alla moglie che ci va a vivere con i figli. Puoi prendere tutte le cautele che vuoi ma difficile scamparla. Comunque scusa ma mi viene una tristezza... e l'amore in tutto questo dove sta?


Non c'è più.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quindi amoremio...hai ccettato tutto per convenienza...potevi però diventare una irriconoscente. Ahhh, questi traditi, sempre sbagliati.


Ahhh...questi traditi sempre vittima della situazion...ahhh...questi traditi che proprio sono ineccepibili, immacolati, nessun difetto, perfetti...


----------



## Irene (19 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ahhh...questi traditi sempre vittima della situazion...ahhh...questi traditi che proprio sono ineccepibili, immacolati, nessun difetto, perfetti...


 
mai detto..mai pensato.. la prima (da tradita) a farsi un serio esame di coscienza sono stata io..
per favore non sbeffeggiare chi ha sofferto..


----------



## contepinceton (19 Gennaio 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> mai detto..mai pensato.. la prima (da tradita) a farsi un serio esame di coscienza sono stata io..
> per favore non sbeffeggiare chi ha sofferto..


Dillo a Daniele.
Lui sbeffeggia. Non io.
Se nella vita se nella vita esiste un uomo che ha sempre avuto una parola di conforto per ogni sofferenza umana con cui è venuto a contatto quello sono io. 
Questo è l'unico motivo, perchè un uomo come , può venire amato. L'unico. Non ne conosco altri.

Per questo io mi ricordo sempre di chi c'era quando ho avuto bisogno. E non ho guardato in tasca a queste persone: non ho detto a tu sei una traditrice quindi sei una troia, non ho detto a tu sei un tradito quindi sei un santo. Questo è il punto.

Tu trova in tutto l'universo una persona che soffre, che sia stata sbeffeggiata da me...una sola...
Fin da bambino io ho sempre cercato di aiutare chi percepivo debole e in difficoltà, chi era "meno fortunato" di me.

Mai infierito su nessuno, perfino Daniele, sa che nel mio piccolo, io ho sempre cercato di aiutarlo.


----------



## passante (19 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> il dolore di credere (perchè io ci credetti) che un'altra donna fosse l'amore dell'uomo che amavo
> la sensazione di essere d'ostacolo alla loro felicità
> ...
> il tentativo di tenermi tutto dentro...
> ...





Irene ha detto:


> quando ho letto questo post.. il fiato è mancato a me..


ma quando passa tutto questo? quando è che ti fidi di nuovo? quando è che ti godi un periodo di salita (emozionale) senza la paura del precipizio? e soprattutto che cosa di lui ti fa sentire di nuovo rassicurata? in che cosa trovi conferme che lui è di nuovo e solo per te? in quali comportamenti, in quali parole... 
noi non ci siamo traditi, ma non ci siamo parlati e ora vorrei avere il libretto di istruzioni.


----------



## Irene (20 Gennaio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> ma quando passa tutto questo? quando è che ti fidi di nuovo? quando è che ti godi un periodo di salita (emozionale) senza la paura del precipizio? e soprattutto che cosa di lui ti fa sentire di nuovo rassicurata? in che cosa trovi conferme che lui è di nuovo e solo per te? in quali comportamenti, in quali parole...
> noi non ci siamo traditi, ma non ci siamo parlati e ora vorrei avere il libretto di istruzioni.


ciao..io non ho "ricostruito" come Amoremio..
parlo per me..io non mi fiderò mai più di lui..non posso anche perchè lui non fa niente per aiutarmi in tal senso...
è durissima per me andare fiduciosa incontro  ad un'altra persona.. ma conto di farcela.. 
ciao :up:
Irene


----------



## lothar57 (20 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> anche se si fonda sull'errata interpretazione di un post
> ciò che scrivi qui è interessante
> 
> cosa intendi per convenienza?
> ...


Vedi io e mia moglie abbiamo interessi economici in comune,piuttosto rilevanti e di conseguenza non e'che uno possa dire''ciao e'stato bello,ma ora sgomma''dalla mattina alla sera.Lei lo sa'benissimo perche'oltre alle mie cose,curo tutto le sue,e quelle congiunte.
Ti sembrera'arido come discorso,ma e'reale.
Non credo che possa scoprirmi,uso tutte le precauzioni possibili,''lei''fa'lo stesso,pensa che per sicurezza non ci chiamiamo per nome....


----------



## Amoremio (20 Gennaio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> *1. *ma quando passa tutto questo?
> quando è che ti fidi di nuovo?
> *2. *quando è che ti godi un periodo di salita (emozionale) senza la paura del precipizio?
> *3.* e soprattutto che cosa di lui ti fa sentire di nuovo rassicurata? in che cosa trovi conferme che lui è di nuovo e solo per te? in quali comportamenti, in quali parole...
> noi non ci siamo traditi, ma non ci siamo parlati e ora *vorrei avere il libretto di istruzioni*.


 
il libretto di istruzioni non c'è 
troppe variabili
le storie di tradimento si assomigliano tutte
ma le persone sono diverse

c'è chi non perdona mai 
(perchè non ne è capace o perchè non trova nell'ex traditore il comportamento che gli servirebbe per poterlo fare realmente)
chi non si fiderà mai più 
(idem, ma in più alcuni magari non si fidavano neanche prima)

qualunque risposta che io dovessi dare a queste domande sarebbe una risposta basata sul mi vissuto, soggettiva, ancor più perchè la mia vicenda ebbe uno svolgimento un po' peculiare

ma alcune cose mi sento di affermarle
*1. *tu chiedi "quando passa?"
ma se con questo intendi "quando tutto torna esattamente come prima"
credo che la risposta sia "mai"
ricostruire non è tornare indietro, è costruire qualcosa di diverso
il tradimento cambia le persone e quindi anche il rapporto

*2.* questa è una domanda molto incisiva
sembra quasi che tu abbia letto il 3d della mia storia
ricordo la fase (di cui scrissi) in cui l'up era avvolto in una spirale di panico in previsione del down
per me fu una fase mediana

credo siano il tempo, l'istinto di conservazione e le caratteristiche personali che ti fanno superare quella fase

*3.* diverso per ciascuno, naturalmente
con un'unica costante "bifronte":
nessun tradito ce la fa da solo
il traditore ci deve mettere del suo
e d'altronde
nessun traditore riuscirà mai a metterci del suo se non vedrà positivi spiragli nel comportamento del tradito (questo aspetto spesso non viene approfondito abbastanza)


PS 
ma dove sarebbe il secondo dei post che hai quotato?
volevo leggere a cosa si riferisse ma non l'ho trovato


----------



## Amoremio (20 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Vedi io e mia moglie abbiamo interessi economici in comune,piuttosto rilevanti e di conseguenza non e'che uno possa dire''ciao e'stato bello,ma ora sgomma''dalla mattina alla sera.Lei lo sa'benissimo perche'oltre alle mie cose,curo tutto le sue,e quelle congiunte.
> *Ti sembrera'arido come discorso,ma e'reale.*
> Non credo che possa scoprirmi,uso tutte le precauzioni possibili,''lei''fa'lo stesso,pensa che per sicurezza non ci chiamiamo per nome....


sì, mi sembra arido
se tua moglie la pensa profondamente e visceralmente come te, sei in una botte di ferro

a volte però, le donne danno peso diverso alle singole componenti di un rapporto


----------



## Minerva (20 Gennaio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> ma quando passa tutto questo? quando è che ti fidi di nuovo? quando è che ti godi un periodo di salita (emozionale) senza la paura del precipizio? e soprattutto che cosa di lui ti fa sentire di nuovo rassicurata? in che cosa trovi conferme che lui è di nuovo e solo per te? in quali comportamenti, in quali parole...
> noi non ci siamo traditi, ma non ci siamo parlati e ora vorrei avere il libretto di istruzioni.


 ti fidi quando senti e vedi e ti accorgi della sua paura di perderti per la sciocchezza che ha fatto.
i comportamenti sono quelli di chi ti ama e le parole sono le solite.poi la sicurezza non esisteva prima, non esisterà nemmeno dopo...ma vale anche per lui.

peccato che non vi siate parlati, potete sempre rimediare, però


----------



## Nocciola (20 Gennaio 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> ciao..io non ho "ricostruito" come Amoremio..
> parlo per me..io non mi fiderò mai più di lui..non posso anche perchè lui non fa niente per aiutarmi in tal senso...
> è durissima per me andare fiduciosa incontro ad un'altra persona.. *ma conto di farcela.. *
> ciao :up:
> Irene


Io sono sicura che ci riuscirai...:up:
Un bacio


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io sono sicura che ci riuscirai...:up:
> Un bacio



Mi associo


----------



## Irene (20 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io sono sicura che ci riuscirai...:up:
> Un bacio


grazie..
un bacio anche a te..


----------



## Irene (20 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi associo


e un grazie pure a te !!


----------



## lothar57 (20 Gennaio 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> e un grazie pure a te !!


Forza Irene,grinta e determinazione,non voltarti indietro,tira dritto per la tua strada.
Certo che non riuscirai,e mi asscoio volentieri alle ragazze


----------



## Sabina (20 Gennaio 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> ciao..io non ho "ricostruito" come Amoremio..
> parlo per me..io non mi fiderò mai più di lui..non posso anche perchè lui non fa niente per aiutarmi in tal senso...
> è durissima per me andare fiduciosa incontro  ad un'altra persona.. ma conto di farcela..
> ciao :up:
> Irene


Fiducia soprattutto in te stessa 
Tu sei diventata più forte... gli altri si dovranno meritare la tua fiducia con i fatti.


----------



## Amoremio (20 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Fiducia soprattutto in te stessa
> Tu sei diventata più forte... gli altri si dovranno meritare la tua fiducia con i fatti.


eeehhhh!

come quoto!:up:


----------



## passante (21 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> il libretto di istruzioni non c'è
> troppe variabili
> le storie di tradimento si assomigliano tutte
> ma le persone sono diverse
> ...


ok ok lo so che il libretto di istruzioni non c'è. sono io che a volte vado in ansia, credo che sia perchè mi è rimasto appiccicato addosso molto senso di colpa. non ho letto la tua storia, non ancora, già leggere poche righe è un pugno, figurati un tred intero. era lui che mi parlava dell'ottovolante emotivo e io so che è vero. a volte mi vengono dei pensieri neri, ma lui non c'entra niente, eh, anzi lui è una persona molto "luminosa" non mi viene altro termine, molto accogliente.


----------



## passante (21 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti fidi quando senti e vedi e ti accorgi della sua paura di perderti per la sciocchezza che ha fatto.
> i comportamenti sono quelli di chi ti ama e le parole sono le solite.poi la sicurezza non esisteva prima, non esisterà nemmeno dopo...ma vale anche per lui.
> 
> *peccato che non vi siate parlati, potete sempre rimediare, però*


sai noi ci siamo sempre detti: "guai se mi tradisci, ma poi se me lo vieni pure a dire ti ammazzo". ora io l'ho visto, non mi ha mai fatto una domanda, perchè lo so, non avrebbe potuto credere alla risposta. e io non ho mai capito i traditori che confessano, ho sempre pensato che fosse sbagliato. ma ora, pur non avendo tradito in senso stretto, comincio invece a capire. vorrei sentirmi perdonare. in questo caso non di essere andato a letto con un altro, perchè non l'ho fatto, ma di averlo fatto soffrire. va bè, non lo so. 

quanto alla paura ce l'ho.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Gennaio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> sai noi ci siamo sempre detti: "guai se mi tradisci, ma poi se me lo vieni pure a dire ti ammazzo". ora io l'ho visto, non mi ha mai fatto una domanda, perchè lo so, non avrebbe potuto credere alla risposta. e io non ho mai capito i traditori che confessano, ho sempre pensato che fosse sbagliato. ma ora, pur non avendo tradito in senso stretto, comincio invece a capire. vorrei sentirmi perdonare. in questo caso non di essere andato a letto con un altro, perchè non l'ho fatto, ma di averlo fatto soffrire. va bè, non lo so.
> 
> quanto alla paura ce l'ho.



Io non so bene cosa dire...
Ma per farti perdonare... lo puoi amare adesso, al meglio dei tuoi sentimenti, della tua capacità di esprimerglielo...
Se ha avuto paura, se ha temuto per voi, se si è sentito male... "ripagalo"... tornate ad essere felici insieme...


----------



## Minerva (21 Gennaio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> sai noi ci siamo sempre detti: "guai se mi tradisci, ma poi se me lo vieni pure a dire ti ammazzo". ora io l'ho visto, non mi ha mai fatto una domanda, perchè lo so, non avrebbe potuto credere alla risposta. e io non ho mai capito i traditori che confessano, ho sempre pensato che fosse sbagliato. ma ora, pur non avendo tradito in senso stretto, comincio invece a capire. vorrei sentirmi perdonare. in questo caso non di essere andato a letto con un altro, perchè non l'ho fatto, ma di averlo fatto soffrire. va bè, non lo so.
> 
> quanto alla paura ce l'ho.


 parlare per comunicare sentimenti, insicurezze e comprendersi di più, questo dicevo non riferendomi ad un'ipotetica confessione.


----------



## Amoremio (21 Gennaio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> ok ok lo so che il libretto di istruzioni non c'è. sono io che a volte vado in ansia, credo che sia perchè mi è rimasto appiccicato addosso molto senso di colpa. non ho letto la tua storia, non ancora, già leggere poche righe è un pugno, figurati un tred intero. era lui che mi parlava dell'ottovolante emotivo e io so che è vero. a volte mi vengono dei pensieri neri, ma lui non c'entra niente, eh, anzi lui è una persona molto "luminosa" non mi viene altro termine, molto accogliente.


sapevo che sapevi: piacerebbe anche a me che ci fosse (o forse no)

stai tranquillo: la mia storia non è qui, era nel vecchio forum


non so se colgo il senso dei tuoi pensieri neri
e quindi non so se ti può esser utile un mio ricordo che le tue parole mi hanno suscitato

diversi mesi dopo aver saputo,
un paio di mesi dopo che mio marito aveva detto (sia a me che a lei) che era me che voleva,
nel periodo in cui in me si era già dissolta la speranza che questa "scelta" significasse che eravamo di nuovo in 2 e che potevamo quantomeno cominciare a "testare" le nostre capacità di ricostruire, 
prevaleva in me il terrore di aver calpestato il mio amorprorio e la mia dignità, 
di avergli messo davanti ai piedi il mio cuore nudo perchè lo raccogliesse 
e che lui avesse finto di raccoglierlo, l'avesse lasciato cadere e si preparasse a calpestarlo
mentre io lo guardavo immobile

tutto questo per cercare di rappresentarti il  mio stato d'animo: non so se ci sono riuscita 

comunque mentre io provavo una rabbia sconfinata verso me stessa per essermi concessa di fidarmi di me e, ancora una volta, di lui
una sera 
dopo una giornata che avrebbe potuto essere lieta (ci eravamo presi un we all'estero senza figli)
e che era stata un inferno di solitudine (lei minacciava il suicidio e non ricordo che altro)
lui mi disse "capisci che io mi sto fidando di te?"
ti risparmio i miei pensieri dell'epoca

col senno di poi, credo ci fossero molte cose in quella frase

credo che il traditore (almeno in alcuni casi) abbia percorsi mentali e sofferenze molto simili a quelle del tradito
e che subisca anche l'up & down emozionale

credo che nel down di mio marito ci fosse 
la difficoltà di discernere i sentimenti che provava per lei e per me, di "incasellarli" in maniera corretta, 
la sensazione di essere ad un bivio fondamentale e la paura di non saper fare la scelta più giusta per lui, 
i sensi di colpa verso di me e verso di lei, 
la sensazione di non essere stato all'altezza di ciò che pretendeva da sè stesso
tante altre cose che sarebbe lunghissimo spiegare, ma anche ...
la paura che fossi io a calpestare il suo cuore
nel senso che avrei potuto "vendicarmi", lasciandogli la possibilità di restare, per poi rendergli la vita impossibile, tradirlo per ripicca, cacciarlo o non so che altro

penso (a meno che io non abbia frainteso totalmente il senso del tuo post) che tu possa imparare dai tuoi momenti bui
puoi trasportare i tuoi sconforti su di lui (adeguandoli a come lo conosci) e avvicinarti a capire cosa prova
ma, ancor più, chiediti, nei tuoi momenti bui, cosa ti farebbe star meglio e applicala a lui
fondamentalmente (come penso tu faccia) dedicati a "curare" le sue ferite
scoprirai che molto probabilmente questo curerà anche le tue

suggerimento flash: ritagliatevi 2/3 giorni fuori di tanto in tanto (tipo ogni 2 mesi)
meglio 4 we in 8 mesi che 1 vacanza di 10 giorni e poi più nulla per chissà quanto (secondo me)


----------



## Amoremio (21 Gennaio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> sai noi ci siamo sempre detti: "guai se mi tradisci, ma poi se me lo vieni pure a dire ti ammazzo". ora io l'ho visto, non mi ha mai fatto una domanda, perchè lo so, non avrebbe potuto credere alla risposta. e io non ho mai capito i traditori che confessano, ho sempre pensato che fosse sbagliato. ma ora, pur non avendo tradito in senso stretto, comincio invece a capire. vorrei sentirmi perdonare. in questo caso non di essere andato a letto con un altro, perchè non l'ho fatto, ma di averlo fatto soffrire. va bè, non lo so.
> 
> quanto alla paura ce l'ho.


non cercare da lui l'assoluzione che vorresti 
che tu abbia avuto sentimenti e attrazione per un altro, anche se non concretizzati, potrebbero aprirgli altri spettri di dolore

cercala in te stesso, rendendolo felice e godendo di questo


----------



## Amoremio (21 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io non so bene cosa dire...
> Ma per farti perdonare... lo puoi amare adesso, al meglio dei tuoi sentimenti, della tua capacità di esprimerglielo...
> Se ha avuto paura, se ha temuto per voi, se si è sentito male... "ripagalo"... tornate ad essere felici insieme...


ecco!
lei l'ha detto meglio :up:


----------



## alfeo (21 Gennaio 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Vedrete... è un dato di fatto. Con la bella stagione fioccano i tradimenti.


Finalmente ho capito, dunque, il senso di quella canzone di Cocciante "Cervo a Primavera"


----------



## Simy (21 Gennaio 2011)

alfeo ha detto:


> Finalmente ho capito, dunque, il senso di quella canzone di Cocciante "Cervo a Primavera"


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## fatata56 (21 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sai Conte e'in parte vero;io un'altra moglie non la vorrei proprio,sono troppo abitudinario,e sinceramente non credo che un'altra donna mi sopporterebbe,io cerco sempre di comandare,l'avra capito...quindi...
> Certo che cacciare via oltre 20 anni di matrimonio,cose importanti che abbiamo assieme,no,non esiste,garantito.
> Vedo che qui'in molte l'hanno fatto,ma immagino che nessuna sia mia coetanea,che ne dici amico?


Non ne farei una questione di età, come ben sai non sono esattamente tua coetanea, ma la penso come te!
Spesso la mattina quando mi sveglio sono sollevata di farlo a casa mia, con mio marito, la mia famiglia e penso quanto sarebbe strano e innaturale svegliarmi con l'altro.
Intendo dire che c'é un territorio e  ci sono dei limiti che non vanno superati nonostante anche l'altro ci faccia stare bene, é un'altra cosa no?


----------



## passante (21 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io non so bene cosa dire...
> Ma per farti perdonare... lo puoi amare adesso, al meglio dei tuoi sentimenti, della tua capacità di esprimerglielo...
> Se ha avuto paura, se ha temuto per voi, se si è sentito male... "ripagalo"... tornate ad essere felici insieme...


grazie, nausicaa...



Minerva ha detto:


> parlare per comunicare sentimenti, insicurezze e comprendersi di più, questo dicevo non riferendomi ad un'ipotetica confessione.


sì, avevo capito, che dicevi questo. non è che ne abbiamo parlato per niente, ovviamente. però io vorrei che ne parlassimo ancora. però aspetto lui... 



Amoremio ha detto:


> suggerimento flash: ritagliatevi 2/3 giorni fuori di tanto in tanto (tipo ogni 2 mesi)


lo stiamo facendo, conosciamo tutte le rotte delle compagnie europee low cost, ormai  tu dimmi una destinazione qualunque e io ti dico tutte le compagnie che ci arrivano


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Gennaio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> sì, avevo capito, che dicevi questo. non è che ne abbiamo parlato per niente, ovviamente. però io vorrei che ne parlassimo ancora. *però aspetto lui... *


Potresti, se ti va, spiegare ancora perchè aspetteresti il primo passo da lui?


----------



## passante (22 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Potresti, se ti va, spiegare ancora perchè aspetteresti il primo passo da lui?


veramente non lo vedevo come un primo passo, solo che pensavo che magari quello del parlare in questo momento è un bisogno solo mio, è una roba tutta nella mia testa e allora vedevo se era così anche per lui oppure no. e poi ho paura, un po'.

sbaglio, vero? se invece gli parlassi per primo magari gli farebbe piacere, sentirebbe che mi sta a cuore il nostro rapporto... però è vero che ho delle paure, in parte le ha descritte amoremio... (che bballs  )


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2011)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Non ne farei una questione di età, come ben sai non sono esattamente tua coetanea, ma la penso come te!
> Spesso la mattina quando mi sveglio sono sollevata di farlo a casa mia, con mio marito, la mia famiglia e penso quanto sarebbe strano e innaturale svegliarmi con l'altro.
> Intendo dire che c'é un territorio e ci sono dei limiti che non vanno superati nonostante anche l'altro ci faccia stare bene, é un'altra cosa no?


Infatti.L'amante deve essere un piacevole intermezzo,ci si diverte,si sta bene assieme,punto.
Non si deve andare piu'in la',pero'confesso anche che non vedevo l'ora che arrivasse lunedi'per sentirla,e visto che stamattina si fa'desiderare,mi arrabbio pure....
Certo fatata,rimane tutt'altra cosa,poi in confidenza l'amante che diventa moglie..che gusto ci sarebbe ????addio trasgressione etc...


----------



## Sabina (24 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Infatti.L'amante deve essere un piacevole intermezzo,ci si diverte,si sta bene assieme,punto.
> Non si deve andare piu'in la',pero'confesso anche che non vedevo l'ora che arrivasse lunedi'per sentirla,e visto che stamattina si fa'desiderare,mi arrabbio pure....
> Certo fatata,rimane tutt'altra cosa,poi in confidenza l'amante che diventa moglie..che gusto ci sarebbe ????addio trasgressione etc...


Finalmente esprimi anche tu i tuoi sentimenti.

"Non vedevo l'ora di risentirla... mi arrabbio pure..."
Anche per me da quando c'è lui il lunedì e' meno pesante. L'attendere il messaggio... un giorno scrivo io, un altro aspetto .. e non lo cerco per metterlo alla prova, per vedere se si e' stancato... ma poi lui mi cerca sempre... magari facendomi la battutina sul fatto che non l'ho cercato prima. Perché con voi uomini e' così... se vi sentite troppo sicuri diventate più stronzi... ci volete dolci ma se lo siamo vi allontanate. Ma cosa volete?


----------



## Simy (24 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Finalmente esprimi anche tu i tuoi sentimenti.
> 
> "Non vedevo l'ora di risentirla... mi arrabbio pure..."
> Anche per me da quando c'è lui il lunedì e' meno pesante. L'attendere il messaggio... un giorno scrivo io, un altro aspetto .. e non lo cerco per metterlo alla prova, per vedere se si e' stancato... ma poi lui mi cerca sempre... magari facendomi la battutina sul fatto che non l'ho cercato prima. *Perché con voi uomini e' così... se vi sentite troppo sicuri diventate più stronzi... ci volete dolci ma se lo siamo vi allontanate. Ma cosa volete?*


 è proprio vero!!! qualcuno ce lo spiega?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Finalmente esprimi anche tu i tuoi sentimenti.
> 
> "Non vedevo l'ora di risentirla... mi arrabbio pure..."
> Anche per me da quando c'è lui il lunedì e' meno pesante. L'attendere il messaggio... un giorno scrivo io, un altro aspetto .. e non lo cerco per metterlo alla prova, per vedere se si e' stancato... ma poi lui mi cerca sempre... magari facendomi la battutina sul fatto che non l'ho cercato prima. *Perché con voi uomini e' così... se vi sentite troppo sicuri diventate più stronzi... ci volete dolci ma se lo siamo vi allontanate. Ma cosa volete?*


Funziona così quando il rapporto non è alla pari


----------



## Sabina (24 Gennaio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Funziona così quando il rapporto non è alla pari


Cioe'? Secondo me i rapporti non sono mai alla pari, c'è sempre qualcuno che ama di più o che in alcuni momenti e' preso di più.
Poi non e' che non si e' ricambiate... ricambiano (anche in modo molto passionale) soprattutto se ti fai desiderare.


----------



## oceansize (24 Gennaio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Funziona così quando il rapporto non è alla pari


sono d'accordo. poi capita nei rapporti tra adolescenti o tra amanti, dove c'è una certa insicurezza e si cercano continue conferme.
in una coppia consolidata può capitare, ma magari più come gioco; alla lunga credo che stanchi


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Una lucana tutta tana XD:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Non male come idea Conte.....


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Finalmente esprimi anche tu i tuoi sentimenti.
> 
> "Non vedevo l'ora di risentirla... mi arrabbio pure..."
> Anche per me da quando c'è lui il lunedì e' meno pesante. L'attendere il messaggio... un giorno scrivo io, un altro aspetto .. e non lo cerco per metterlo alla prova, per vedere se si e' stancato... ma poi lui mi cerca sempre... magari facendomi la battutina sul fatto che non l'ho cercato prima. Perché con voi uomini e' così... se vi sentite troppo sicuri diventate più stronzi... ci volete dolci ma se lo siamo vi allontanate. Ma cosa volete?


 Be'sono un diavolo e'vero,ma a tutto c'e'un limite.
Si'anche se ieri come al solito ho fatto quello che volevo,senza chiedere tanto alla moglie,lunedi'mi piace perche'tocca all''altra'''.
Siete tutti identiche cara mia,anche ''lei''mi mette alla prova,e guai se sto'un giorno senza sms,email,o tel...e'successo e non ti dico
Cosa vogliamo?Be'se capisco bene sei anche tu dalla mia parte,cioe'quelle dei traditori,quindi cosa vogliamo noi uomini lo sai,meglio di me.


----------



## Anna A (24 Gennaio 2011)

*sentimenti?*



Sabina ha detto:


> *Finalmente esprimi anche tu i tuoi sentimenti*.
> 
> "Non vedevo l'ora di risentirla... mi arrabbio pure..."
> Anche per me da quando c'è lui il lunedì e' meno pesante. L'attendere il messaggio... un giorno scrivo io, un altro aspetto .. e non lo cerco per metterlo alla prova, per vedere se si e' stancato... ma poi lui mi cerca sempre... magari facendomi la battutina sul fatto che non l'ho cercato prima. Perché con voi uomini e' così... se vi sentite troppo sicuri diventate più stronzi... ci volete dolci ma se lo siamo vi allontanate. Ma cosa volete?


e dove sarebbero i sentimenti?:condom:


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2011)

Anna A ha detto:


> e dove sarebbero i sentimenti?:condom:


Non pensare che mi permetta di rispondere per un'altro,ma passo quasi per caso, ti leggo,e lo faccio.
Il fatto e' che qua',a ragione,sanno che sono piuttosto realista e con pochi scrupoli,e lei si e'maravigliata che invece,esternando la rabbia perche'la mia''amica''stamatttina si faceva desiderare,abbia dimostrato che poi tanto,diciamo cosia asettico,non sono.


----------



## Anna A (24 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non pensare che mi permetta di rispondere per un'altro,ma passo quasi per caso, ti leggo,e lo faccio.
> Il fatto e' che qua',a ragione,sanno che sono piuttosto realista e con pochi scrupoli,e lei si e'maravigliata che invece,esternando la rabbia perche'la mia''amica''stamatttina si faceva desiderare,abbia dimostrato che poi tanto,diciamo cosia asettico,non sono.


va bè, ma la tua è fregola mica sentimento :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (24 Gennaio 2011)

Anna A ha detto:


> va bè, ma la tua è fregola mica sentimento :carneval:


ma sai che non è neanche "fregola" secondo me?

più, pretesa d'attenzione, di dimostrazione di una sua centralità, pur se parziale o settoriale


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2011)

Anna A ha detto:


> va bè, ma la tua è fregola mica sentimento :carneval:





Amoremio ha detto:


> ma sai che non è neanche "fregola" secondo me?
> 
> più, pretesa d'attenzione, di dimostrazione di una sua centralità, pur se parziale o settoriale


Io invece come Sabrina ci ho letto del sentimento......non parlo di amore ma sicuramente l'ho letto meno distaccato di quello che ha voluto far credere fino ad adesso


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2011)

Anna A ha detto:


> va bè, ma la tua è fregola mica sentimento :carneval:


No Anna,dissento.Tu non sai che iuo ho passato i 50,in realta'e qualcosa di simile a quello che qui'sotto scrive,Amoremio.
Il sesso non e'tutto.


----------



## Anna A (24 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma sai che non è neanche "fregola" secondo me?
> 
> *più, pretesa d'attenzione, di* *dimostrazione di una sua centralità, pur se parziale o settoriale*


ma girala e voltala come ti pare, il quid resta sempre lo stesso.


----------



## Anna A (24 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No Anna,dissento.Tu non sai che iuo ho passato i 50,in realta'e qualcosa di simile a quello che qui'sotto scrive,Amoremio.
> Il sesso non e'tutto.


chiaro che il sesso non è tutto.. poi non so perché, ma è proprio vero, come dicono in veneto, che l'uomo è come un melone, più matura e più diventa cogl..ne....(non arrabbiarti, eh)
tra l'altro non è mia intenzione giudicarti, visto che ne ho combinate abbastanza anche io.


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io invece come Sabrina ci ho letto del sentimento......non parlo di amore ma sicuramente l'ho letto meno distaccato di quello che ha voluto far credere fino ad adesso


Grazie Farfalla,hai centrato!Infatti forse a 30 o forse a 40 la botta e via,ci stava,adesso non riesco, quando per strada vedo qualche ''uomo''caricare la passeggiatrice,mi chiedo a prescindere da igiene e altro,come si fa'?????
 Amore no e guai se ci fosse,abbiamo entrambi cose importanti che condividiamo con..gli altri,e' stima,simpatia,capacita'di comprendersi.
 Io non lascerei mai la mia famiglia e lei lo stesso.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Grazie Farfalla,hai centrato!Infatti forse a 30 o forse a 40 la botta e via,ci stava,adesso non riesco, quando per strada vedo qualche ''uomo''caricare la passeggiatrice,mi chiedo a prescindere da igiene e altro,come si fa'?????
> *Amore no e guai se ci fosse,abbiamo entrambi cose importanti che condividiamo con..gli altri,e' stima,simpatia,capacita'di comprendersi.*
> *Io non lascerei mai la mia famiglia e lei lo stesso*.


Credo di aver scritto la stessa cosa mesi fà


----------



## Tubarao (24 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Grazie Farfalla,hai centrato!Infatti forse a 30 o forse a 40 la botta e via,ci stava,adesso non riesco, quando per strada vedo qualche ''uomo''caricare la passeggiatrice,mi chiedo a prescindere da igiene e altro,come si fa'?????
> Amore no e guai se ci fosse,abbiamo entrambi cose importanti che condividiamo con..gli altri,e' stima,simpatia,capacita'di comprendersi.
> Io non lascerei mai la mia famiglia e lei lo stesso.


Nel senso che te lo chiedi adesso che ne hai 50 mentre a 30 o 40 non te lo saresti chiesto ? Oppure te lo sei sempre chiesto a prescindere ?


----------



## Amoremio (24 Gennaio 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Nel senso che te lo chiedi adesso che ne hai 50 mentre a 30 o 40 non te lo saresti chiesto ? Oppure te lo sei sempre chiesto a prescindere ?


:carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo di aver scritto la stessa cosa mesi fà


Cara Farfalla non mi dirai,scusa lo sai che io sono qua'da poco,che dopo averlo scritto....e'successo il contrario?


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Farfalla non mi dirai,scusa lo sai che io sono qua'da poco,che dopo averlo scritto....e'successo il contrario?


No assolutamente. Ma lui si è ammalato gravemente e non ci siamo più visti. Ogni tanto lo sento ma sono passati tanti mesi.....


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> No assolutamente. Ma lui si è ammalato gravemente e non ci siamo più visti. Ogni tanto lo sento ma sono passati tanti mesi.....


 
Mi spiace,sul serio,per lui e per te.
Ehm per non sbalgiare sto'toccando le chiavi dell'ufficio,hai visto mai....:unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Grazie Farfalla,hai centrato!Infatti forse a 30 o forse a 40 la botta e via,ci stava,adesso non riesco, quando per strada vedo qualche ''uomo''caricare la passeggiatrice,mi chiedo a prescindere da igiene e altro,come si fa'?????
> Amore no e guai se ci fosse,abbiamo entrambi cose importanti che condividiamo con..gli altri,e' stima,simpatia,capacita'di comprendersi.
> *Io non lascerei mai la mia famiglia e lei lo stesso*.


come dicono quelli che non hanno studiato e son sbrigativi?
la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca
ma quanto ti piacciono gli accenti e gli apostrofi?:singleeye:


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> come dicono quelli che non hanno studiato e son sbrigativi?
> la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca
> ma quanto ti piacciono gli accenti e gli apostrofi?:singleeye:


Tesoro.spiace deluderti,io sono laureato come tutti nella mia famiglia,fratelli,sorelle,moglie,.....anche amica..
E i nostri amici lo stesso,insomma quelli che non hanno studiato,senza alcuna offesa per carita',io non li conosco.
Se dimentico qualche apostrofo,o digito male qualche lettera e'solo per la fretta.
Anche se qua'lo potrei fare,perche'comando io,non voglio perdere tempo mentre lavoro,ed ecco gli errori che trovi.
Forse il tempo l'hai,e puoi controllare,io spesso no. 
Ma e'una precisazione,capisco che volevi essere ironica,spero
Buona serata Minerva,ciaoooo


----------



## oceansize (24 Gennaio 2011)

:rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (24 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> come dicono quelli che non hanno studiato e son sbrigativi?
> la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca
> *ma quanto ti piacciono gli accenti e gli apostrofi*?:singleeye:


 
moltissimo 


speriamo che la sua amante gli piaccia meno, se no sai che casino :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (24 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tesoro.spiace deluderti,io sono laureato come tutti nella mia famiglia,fratelli,sorelle,moglie,.....anche amica..
> E i nostri amici lo stesso,insomma quelli che non hanno studiato,senza alcuna offesa per carita',io non li conosco.
> Se dimentico qualche apostrofo,o digito male qualche lettera e'solo per la fretta.
> Anche se qua'lo potrei fare,perche'comando io,non voglio perdere tempo mentre lavoro,ed ecco gli errori che trovi.
> ...


comandi a casa 
comandi al lavoro

eqquicomandoioooooooo:carneval:


certo che senti proprio tanto l'esigenza di sottolineare quanto comandi


----------



## MK (24 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tesoro.spiace deluderti,i*o sono laureato come tutti nella mia famiglia,fratelli,sorelle,moglie,.....anche amica..*
> E i nostri amici lo stesso,insomma quelli che non hanno studiato,senza alcuna offesa per carita',io non li conosco.
> Se dimentico qualche apostrofo,o digito male qualche lettera e'solo per la fretta.
> Anche se qua'lo potrei fare,perche'comando io,non voglio perdere tempo mentre lavoro,ed ecco gli errori che trovi.
> ...


Laureato in cosa?


----------



## Amoremio (24 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Laureato in cosa?


solo lui o anche tutto il suo condominio? :carneval:


----------



## MK (24 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> solo lui o anche tutto il suo condominio? :carneval:


Ovvio, anche il condominio e i dipendenti :mexican:


----------



## passante (24 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tesoro.spiace deluderti,io sono laureato come tutti nella mia famiglia,fratelli,sorelle,moglie,.....anche amica..
> E i nostri amici lo stesso,insomma quelli che non hanno studiato,senza alcuna offesa per carita',io non li conosco.


che buffo. io invece ho amici di ogni estrazione sociale, etnia e (ovviamente) orientamento sessuale. io e il mio compagno abitiamo in una zona piuttosto "male", ma non per fare i fricchettoni, eh, è una storia un po' articolata. comunque siamo contenti del nostro quartiere, del nostro palazzo male, e io la trovo una cosa molto bella, aprirsi a tante realtà diverse. bella davvero.


----------



## MK (24 Gennaio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> che buffo. io invece ho amici di ogni estrazione sociale, etnia e (ovviamente) orientamento sessuale. io e il mio compagno abitiamo in una zona piuttosto "male" e io la trovo una cosa molto bella, aprirsi a tante realtà diverse. bella davvero.


:up:


----------



## Amoremio (24 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ovvio, anche il condominio e i *dipendenti *:mexican:


non so se vanno considerati sai?

un dipendente, per quanto laureato, non so se merita la sua attenzione al punto di sapere che laurea ha (salvo che l'impiego non sia imprescindibilmente connesso a una in particolare)
almeno limitiamo ai dirigenti sottoposti

noblesse oblige


----------



## Amoremio (24 Gennaio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> che buffo. io invece ho amici di ogni estrazione sociale, etnia e (ovviamente) orientamento sessuale. io e il mio compagno abitiamo in una zona piuttosto "male", ma non per fare i fricchettoni, eh, è una storia un po' articolata. comunque siamo contenti del nostro quartiere, del nostro palazzo male, e io la trovo una cosa molto bella, aprirsi a tante realtà diverse. bella davvero.


di la verità!

lo dici solo per essere sicuro che lothar ti disdegni :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (24 Gennaio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> che buffo. io invece ho amici di ogni estrazione sociale, etnia e (ovviamente) orientamento sessuale. io e il mio compagno abitiamo in una zona piuttosto "male", ma non per fare i fricchettoni, eh, è una storia un po' articolata. comunque siamo contenti del nostro quartiere, del nostro palazzo male, e io la trovo una cosa molto bella, aprirsi a tante realtà diverse. bella davvero.




*Viva le differenze      *!

:up:​


----------



## Minerva (24 Gennaio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> che buffo. io invece ho amici di ogni estrazione sociale, etnia e (ovviamente) orientamento sessuale. io e il mio compagno abitiamo in una zona piuttosto "male", ma non per fare i fricchettoni, eh, è una storia un po' articolata. comunque siamo contenti del nostro quartiere, del nostro palazzo male, e io la trovo una cosa *molto bella, aprirsi a tante realtà diverse. bella davvero*.


 ricondivido


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Be'sono un diavolo e'vero,ma a tutto c'e'un limite.
> Si'anche se ieri come al solito ho fatto quello che volevo,senza chiedere tanto alla moglie,lunedi'mi piace perche'tocca all''altra'''.
> *Siete tutti identiche cara mia*,anche ''lei''mi mette alla prova,e guai se sto'un giorno senza sms,email,o tel...e'successo e non ti dico
> Cosa vogliamo?Be'se capisco bene sei anche tu dalla mia parte,cioe'quelle dei traditori,quindi cosa vogliamo noi uomini lo sai,meglio di me.


:unhappy: 

ragazzi...mi preoccupo seriamente per voi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma sai che non è neanche "fregola" secondo me?
> 
> più, pretesa d'attenzione, di dimostrazione di una sua centralità, pur se parziale o settoriale


Ti stra-pigio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (24 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Be'sono un diavolo e'vero,ma a tutto c'e'un limite.
> Si'anche se ieri come al solito ho fatto quello che volevo,senza chiedere tanto alla moglie,lunedi'mi piace perche'tocca all''altra'''.
> *Siete tutti identiche cara mia,anche ''lei''mi mette alla prova,e guai se sto'un giorno senza sms,email,o tel...e'successo e non ti dico*
> Cosa vogliamo?Be'se capisco bene sei anche tu dalla mia parte,cioe'quelle dei traditori,quindi cosa vogliamo noi uomini lo sai,meglio di me.



Una moglie2?   :unhappy:


----------



## cleo81 (24 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tesoro.spiace deluderti,io sono laureato come tutti nella mia famiglia,fratelli,sorelle,moglie,.....anche amica..
> E i nostri amici lo stesso,insomma quelli che non hanno studiato,senza alcuna offesa per carita',io non li conosco.
> Se dimentico qualche apostrofo,o digito male qualche lettera e'solo per la fretta.
> Anche se qua'lo potrei fare,perche'comando io,non voglio perdere tempo mentre lavoro,ed ecco gli errori che trovi.
> ...


Oddio.
Ti consiglio vivamente di entrare in contatto anche con la plebe non laureata, chissà mai che potrebbe insegnarti qualcosa.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2011)

Ma uffa mai contente eh?
Volevate un traditore che si confessa...lo avete, lui esprime le sue idee...e subito come vespe a pungere...ma XD...cos'è tutto questo comarame eh?
Incredibile quando è ora di coglionare un maschio...tradite e traditrici fanno comunella...ma robe da matti:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma uffa mai contente eh?
> Volevate un traditore che si confessa...lo avete, lui esprime le sue idee...e subito come vespe a pungere...ma XD...cos'è tutto questo comarame eh?
> Incredibile quando è ora di coglionare un maschio...tradite e traditrici fanno comunella...ma robe da matti:carneval:


 non sono comare a nessuna , ognuna risponde per sé.
forse l'irritazione generale, che non mi pare solo femminile o limitata al tradimento, riguarda una certa arroganza e presunzione


----------



## Amoremio (25 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sono comare a nessuna , ognuna risponde per sé.
> forse l'irritazione generale, che non mi pare solo femminile o limitata al tradimento, riguarda una certa arroganza e presunzione


e digiamogelo!

la questione non è tradito - traditore
uomo - donna
laureato - analfabeta
settentrionale - meridionale


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sono comare a nessuna , ognuna risponde per sé.
> forse l'irritazione generale, che non mi pare solo femminile o limitata al tradimento, riguarda una certa arroganza e presunzione



Concordo pienamente.
Ce la mettiamo pure un pò di supponenza?


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Concordo pienamente.
> Ce la mettiamo pure un pò di supponenza?


che poi non è che siano _doti_ che non appartengono anche a me


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> che poi non è che siano doti che non appartengono anche a me


Ma tu  hai avatar bellissimi... :mrgreen:
Con quell'avatar puoi dire ciò che vuoi...


----------



## cleo81 (25 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma uffa mai contente eh?
> Volevate un traditore che si confessa...lo avete, lui esprime le sue idee...e subito come vespe a pungere...ma XD...cos'è tutto questo comarame eh?
> Incredibile quando è ora di coglionare un maschio...tradite e traditrici fanno comunella...ma robe da matti:carneval:


Conte... qui non si tratta nè di traditi nè di traditori... anzi il tradimento non c'entra un fico secco.

Ti sembrano corrette certe affermazioni? 
Ti sembra giustificabile una simile arroganza?


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma tu hai avatar bellissimi... :mrgreen:
> Con quell'avatar puoi dire ciò che vuoi...


 merci:thankyou:


----------



## oceansize (25 Gennaio 2011)

cambiando il nome...:mrgreen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImxpcO19GZY


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma uffa mai contente eh?
> Volevate un traditore che si confessa...lo avete, lui esprime le sue idee...e subito come vespe a pungere...ma XD...cos'è tutto questo comarame eh?
> Incredibile quando è ora di coglionare un maschio...tradite e traditrici fanno comunella...ma robe da matti:carneval:


Esimio Conte,queste sono proprio tremende,uh le donne,adesso poi me lo fare dire quale'l'uso migliore,tu lo sai.......

Chissa' poi che diavolerie ho detto stavolta...mah
Mi sa'che il boss del sito mi capisce:stranamente la solita email che qualcuno (s)parla di me non e'arrivata,magari dice''poveretto che palle ste'femmine''......................


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2011)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Conte... qui non si tratta nè di traditi nè di traditori... anzi il tradimento non c'entra un fico secco.
> 
> Ti sembrano corrette certe affermazioni?
> Ti sembra giustificabile una simile arroganza?


Mi hai evocato Cleo e arrivo al volo,che problema ti ho creato scusa?
Perche'sono franco e sincero?Perche'non faccio i voli pindarici,cari a molti utenti del sito?Perche'non mi piango addosso?
E l'arroganza dove la vedi?
Ho solo descritto un certo tipo di comportamento,tutto qui'.
A tua disposizione per qualsiasi chiarimento,ciao


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :unhappy:
> 
> ragazzi...mi preoccupo seriamente per voi.


dai Chiara anche tu......


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Una moglie2? :unhappy:


No l'esatto contrario


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Gennaio 2011)

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

Mi spiace, ma io non riesco neppure ad irritarmi...
Quando leggo certe cose, mi viene davvero, davvero da ridere... :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

E' talmente... eccessivo, che va dall'altra parte dell'irritazione, per approdare nelle lande del grottesco e del nonsenso...


----------



## Amoremio (25 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> 
> Mi spiace, ma io non riesco neppure ad irritarmi...
> Quando leggo certe cose, mi viene davvero, davvero da ridere... :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> ...


quotone :up:


----------



## Sabina (25 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No l'esatto contrario


Tagliamo fuori tutte le critiche... descrivici il
rapporto con la tua amante.
In che senso e' l'esatto contrario di tua moglie?


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Esimio Conte,queste sono proprio tremende,*uh le donne,adesso poi me lo fare dire quale'l'uso migliore,tu lo sai.......*
> 
> Chissa' poi che diavolerie ho detto stavolta...mah
> Mi sa'che il boss del sito mi capisce:stranamente la solita email che qualcuno (s)parla di me non e'arrivata,magari dice''poveretto che palle ste'femmine''......................


 cazzarola per me neppure quello:rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (25 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> cazzarola per me neppure quello:rotfl:


nè dire nè fare?

sarà baciare, lettera o testamento :singleeye:

almeno secondo i preclari insegnamenti del Cepu


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> nè dire nè fare?
> 
> sarà baciare, lettera o testamento :singleeye:
> 
> almeno secondo i preclari insegnamenti del Cepu


 non saprei...mi trovavo qua per caso:singleeye:


----------



## Amoremio (25 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non saprei...mi trovavo qua per caso:singleeye:


io non c'ero proprio


----------



## Anna A (25 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sono comare a nessuna , ognuna risponde per sé.
> forse l'irritazione generale, che non mi pare solo femminile o limitata al tradimento, riguarda* una certa* arroganza e presunzione


solo una certa?
diamogli una multina :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sono comare a nessuna , ognuna risponde per sé.
> forse l'irritazione generale, che non mi pare solo femminile o limitata al tradimento, riguarda una certa arroganza e presunzione


Ma quale arroganza e presunzione...dai su...
AUff...ma non vedete che il tono di Lothar è questo?
Le solite donne piene di pregiudizi...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMt1CIp_nL0


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2011)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Conte... qui non si tratta nè di traditi nè di traditori... anzi il tradimento non c'entra un fico secco.
> 
> Ti sembrano corrette certe affermazioni?
> Ti sembra giustificabile una simile arroganza?


Ma Lothar...è così...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AE8pS_J7jc


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Tagliamo fuori tutte le critiche... descrivici il
> rapporto con la tua amante.
> In che senso e' l'esatto contrario di tua moglie?


Mia moglie mi ha rotto,sono stufo dopo tanti anni,anche se e'intelligente e furba e fa'correre un sacco di gente.
Mi annoio e anche se grazie a Dio non abbiamo nessun problema,mi serve qualcos'altro,cioe ''lei''.
Ovviamente non mi parla di votacci a scuola,o di altre amenita'prende il meglio di me,ed io lo stesso.
Come sia la moglie Sabina,non cambia le cose,io voglio evadere,un po'.non faccio niente di  male.
Sento rumore di cannonate,le tue''colleghe'' qua'...scappo...ciao Sabina


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Esimio Conte,queste sono proprio tremende,uh le donne,adesso poi me lo fare dire quale'l'uso migliore,tu lo sai.......
> 
> Chissa' poi che diavolerie ho detto stavolta...mah
> Mi sa'che il boss del sito mi capisce:stranamente la solita email che qualcuno (s)parla di me non e'arrivata,magari dice''poveretto che palle ste'femmine''......................


Ehm...tu impara a parlare a loro come a loro piace...e si mettono bone eh?
Stai ricevendo l'esatto trattamento che ebbi io ai miei esordi...ma c'erano dei potentati eh? Ma come puoi ampiamente notare...alla fine io l'ho spuntata...
Ma ci è voluta una grande opera di persuasione...
Però...tu...ehm...hai ragione eh? Hai parlato in maschilese...e non lo accettano eh?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hWnP0HY6Yc


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mia moglie mi ha rotto,sono stufo dopo tanti anni,anche se e'intelligente e furba e fa'correre un sacco di gente.
> Mi annoio e anche se grazie a Dio non abbiamo nessun problema,mi serve qualcos'altro,cioe ''lei''.
> Ovviamente non mi parla di votacci a scuola,o di altre amenita'prende il meglio di me,ed io lo stesso.
> Come sia la moglie Sabina,non cambia le cose,io voglio evadere,un po'.non faccio niente di  male.
> Sento rumore di cannonate,le tue''colleghe'' qua'...scappo...ciao Sabina


Sai cosa mi è capitato eh?
Io dissi a mia moglie..." Sono a disagio con te, mi annoio!".
" Ah tu stai dicendo che sono una persona noiosa?"....
Amico mio...
Allora fai e taci...
Ricorda non descrivere qui le tue gesta...non occorre...
Loro ascolta:
quando le torna comodo sono femmine.
quando le torna comodo sono donne.
quando le torna comodo sono mogli.

Invece le amanti...ehm...
sanno di essere sole...
CHi giudica le amanti? Noi uomini? 
Si va là...le altre donne eh?

Quante volte mi è capitato di parlare bene di una signora a mia moglie e sentirmi dire...
" Sarà...secondo mi...la trovi così interessante...perchè ti fa le moine...secondo mi la xe na poco de bon..."...


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quale arroganza e presunzione...dai su...
> AUff...ma non vedete che il tono di Lothar è questo?
> Le solite donne piene di pregiudizi...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMt1CIp_nL0


Ah Gigi e Andrea in ''Rimini..Rimini'', che razza di somaroni erano,solo che  hanno andato mandato in giro un'immagine fuorviante di noi,mica siamo cosi'.

Mi spiace Conte non mi sembrava  di essere stato  arrogante,poi la colpa e'di una tipa qua',se leggi bene ,che mi ha dato dell'ignorante,e ho ritenuto opportuno puntualizzare.
Sono donne molto rabbiose,io una teoria al proposito l'avrei...tu hai capito...la tengo per me,ciao


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ah Gigi e Andrea in ''Rimini..Rimini'', che razza di somaroni erano,solo che  hanno andato mandato in giro un'immagine fuorviante di noi,mica siamo cosi'.
> 
> Mi spiace Conte non mi sembrava  di essere stato  arrogante,poi la colpa e'di una tipa qua',se leggi bene ,che mi ha dato dell'ignorante,e ho ritenuto opportuno puntualizzare.
> Sono donne molto rabbiose,io una teoria al proposito l'avrei...tu hai capito...la tengo per me,ciao


No rabbiose no...dai...
amano punzecchiare certi "topos" maschili per vedere come reagisci...
vogliono solo farti sbroccare...così tu te ne vai sbattendo la porta...
e loro postano l'aereo...come dire...abbiamo pestato l'orgoglio anche a questo maschio qua...
Dai coccolele un po' ma che ti costa?


----------



## Anna A (25 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ah Gigi e Andrea in ''Rimini..Rimini'', che razza di somaroni erano,solo che hanno andato mandato in giro un'immagine fuorviante di noi,mica siamo cosi'.
> 
> Mi spiace Conte non mi sembrava di essere stato arrogante,poi la colpa e'di una tipa qua',se leggi bene ,che mi ha dato dell'ignorante,e ho ritenuto opportuno puntualizzare.
> *Sono donne molto rabbiose,io una teoria al proposito l'avrei...tu hai capito...la tengo per me,ciao*


ma non mi dire.. ma chi lo avrebbe mai detto..:kick:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ah Gigi e Andrea in ''Rimini..Rimini'', che razza di somaroni erano,solo che  hanno andato mandato in giro un'immagine fuorviante di noi,mica siamo cosi'.
> 
> Mi spiace Conte non mi sembrava  di essere stato  arrogante,poi la colpa e'di una tipa qua',se leggi bene ,che mi ha dato dell'ignorante,e ho ritenuto opportuno puntualizzare.
> Sono donne molto rabbiose,io una teoria al proposito l'avrei...tu hai capito...la tengo per me,ciao


Vero i giudizi fanno molto male...
Ma ricorda che è una tecnica ben precisa di tradi...perchè vogliono capire che razza d'uomo sta dietro a lothar...
tu fai in modo che non ti attacchino un'etichetta...
se ti bollano...è dura eh?
Io non ho letto che sei arrogante...
L'arroganza maschile è altra...molto più sottile...e insidiosa.
Loro sanno che la peggior arma che noi uomini abbiamo contro di loro...è..l'ironia.
E lo spiega benissimo Kirkegaard nel Diario di un seduttore, parlando del don giovanni di Mozart...


----------



## oceansize (25 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mia moglie mi ha rotto,*sono stufo* dopo tanti anni,anche se e'intelligente e furba e fa'correre un sacco di gente.
> Mi annoio e anche se grazie a Dio non abbiamo nessun problema,mi serve qualcos'altro,cioe ''lei''.
> Ovviamente non mi parla di votacci a scuola,o di altre amenita'prende il meglio di me,ed io lo stesso.
> Come sia la moglie Sabina,non cambia le cose,io voglio evadere,un po'.*non faccio niente di  male.*
> Sento rumore di cannonate,le tue''colleghe'' qua'...scappo...ciao Sabina


beh caro lothar, ognuno è libero di fare quel che vuole nella propria vita.
se pensi che non ci sia niente di male potresti dire a tua moglie dell'altra; e magari anche tua moglie dopo tanti anni è stufa di te e vorrebbe altro.
sarebbe più equo.
e non puoi offenderti se ti si dice che non sei onesto con lei o che la moglie ubriaca e la botte piena ti fanno comodo, perché non è altro che la verità.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sono donne molto rabbiose,io una teoria al proposito l'avrei...tu hai capito...la tengo per me,ciao


Quoto a 1.10 che la prossima sarà una fra.....

_Donna nana tutta tana_

o 

_Donne come lavatrici che danno il meglio a 90 gradi _

Lothar, così esponi il fianco in modo disarmante però 

E allora il Conte cosa spiega a fare, se poi non ti applichi; t'ha mollato almeno un paio di  dritte niente male......_eh ?_


----------



## Daniele (25 Gennaio 2011)

Lothar, sei proprio sicuro che non fai del male a nessuno? ma sicuro? Se fossi scoperti faresti del male a te stesso ed anche se dici che non ti mollerebbe per gli interessi economici in ballo dovresti ben sapere che lei mollandoti ti risucchierebbe il patrimonio...potendo andare con bei uomini con i tuoi soldoni (questo farebbe male??? Io penso di si!)


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> beh caro lothar, ognuno è libero di fare quel che vuole nella propria vita.
> se pensi che non ci sia niente di male potresti dire a tua moglie dell'altra; e magari anche tua moglie dopo tanti anni è stufa di te e vorrebbe altro.
> sarebbe più equo.
> e non puoi offenderti se ti si dice che non sei onesto con lei o che la moglie ubriaca e la botte piena ti fanno comodo, perché non è altro che la verità.


Sbagliato ognuno di noi fa quel che può.
E credimi quante volte ci lamentiamo di questo e quest'altro.
Poi incroci chi è in difficoltà oggettive, confronti la tua vita, con la sua.
Resti esterefatto...trovi persone che hanno avuto purtroppo molto meno di te, e in proporzione hanno saputo far tantissimo.
Da loro ho imparato a gustare ogni minima piccola cosa...perchè per loro, ogni minima cosa che ricevono è una grande festa.
Non si ritengono meno degli altri, ma addirittura...minimi...


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No rabbiose no...dai...
> amano punzecchiare certi "topos" maschili per vedere come reagisci...
> vogliono solo farti sbroccare...così tu te ne vai sbattendo la porta...
> e loro postano l'aereo...come dire...abbiamo pestato l'orgoglio anche a questo maschio qua...
> Dai coccolele un po' ma che ti costa?


Mi viene da ridere,nella vita di tutti i giorni sono super diplomatico,pensa che ho fatto affari con gente impossibile,ma ho saputo prenderli dalla parte giusta.
Qua'no....sai dove e'il problema?Semplice...se per assurdo potessi sedermi a tavola con tutti voi,intendo quelli e quelle piu'presenti,penso che davanti a tortellini e pignoletto ci capiremmo alla grande,perche'sarebbero persone reali,io con il virtuale,confesso,fatico.
 Coccolarle?Volentieri io voglio andare d'accordo con tutte....faro'l'angioletto,promesso.
hasta la vista


----------



## aristocat (25 Gennaio 2011)

Conte quale aereo? 
Cado dalle nuvole, forse è la stanchezza! anzi, sicuramente :yes::mrgreen:


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma uffa mai contente eh?
> Volevate un traditore che si confessa...lo avete, lui esprime le sue idee...e subito come vespe a pungere...ma XD...cos'è tutto questo comarame eh?
> Incredibile quando è ora di coglionare un maschio...tradite e traditrici fanno comunella...ma robe da matti:carneval:


Non è questione di coglionare Conte, è che chi nasconde la propria presunta superiorità dietro a un titolo di studio suscita queste reazioni.
E le donne intelligenti (laureate o meno :mexican lo notano subito.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mi viene da ridere,nella vita di tutti i giorni sono super diplomatico,pensa che ho fatto affari con gente impossibile,ma ho saputo prenderli dalla parte giusta.
> Qua'no....sai dove e'il problema?Semplice...se per assurdo potessi sedermi a tavola con tutti voi,intendo quelli e quelle piu'presenti,penso che davanti a tortellini e pignoletto ci capiremmo alla grande,perche'sarebbero persone reali,io con il virtuale,confesso,fatico.
> Coccolarle?Volentieri io voglio andare d'accordo con tutte....faro'l'angioletto,promesso.
> hasta la vista


Allora ci sono i raduni...
Pensa che smacco eh?
QUelle che parteciparono sconvolte dall'evidenza dei fatti eh?
Io in person sono come diceva ari o MK, o QUintina e non come dicevano quelle che mi denigravano.
Nota: quelle che mi giudicavano, non hanno mai voluto incontrarmi eh?


----------



## Sabina (25 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mia moglie mi ha rotto,sono stufo dopo tanti anni,anche se e'intelligente e furba e fa'correre un sacco di gente.
> Mi annoio e anche se grazie a Dio non abbiamo nessun problema,mi serve qualcos'altro,cioe ''lei''.
> Ovviamente non mi parla di votacci a scuola,o di altre amenita'prende il meglio di me,ed io lo stesso.
> Come sia la moglie Sabina,non cambia le cose,io voglio evadere,un po'.non faccio niente di  male.
> Sento rumore di cannonate,le tue''colleghe'' qua'...scappo...ciao Sabina


Io ho capito... e' il tuo modo di scrivere quello che vivi che irrita qui dentro. E' molto diretto, freddo e anaffettivo. Mancano i sentimenti, che sicuramente ci sono, sia verso tua moglie (anche se stufa e magari rompe) sia verso l'amante (che sesso solo non e' visto che vi sentite e chiacchierate tutti i giorni e attendi di sentirla e vederla con piacere). 
Forse a te risulta più facile parlare che scrivere.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Conte quale aereo?
> Cado dalle nuvole, forse è la stanchezza! anzi, sicuramente :yes::mrgreen:


Fatta anche questa e via per nuove avventure...
:aereo::aereo::aereo::aereo::aereo:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io ho capito... e' il tuo modo di scrivere quello che vivi che irrita qui dentro. E' molto diretto, freddo e anaffettivo. Mancano i sentimenti, che sicuramente ci sono, sia verso tua moglie (anche se stufa e magari rompe) sia verso l'amante (che sesso solo non e' visto che vi sentite e chiacchierate tutti i giorni e attendi di sentirla e vederla con piacere).
> Forse a te risulta più facile parlare che scrivere.


Ma porca miseria...lui si è appena iscritto...e si sta proponendo nel modo che crede eh?
Visto Sabina?
Un conto è quando una o uno entra in tradi e scrive la sua storia, a più tragica e carica di sofferenza e nevrosi è sta storia più uno viene coccolato...entra uno come lui che si propone in un modo che diremo dai, è pittoresco, si grida allo scandalo...

Allora perchè a Daniele avete concesso di tutto e di più e a lui no?
Solo perchè ha una visione della donna...diciamo da osteria?

Ma cosa credi?
Lothar parla delle donne COME io sono da sempre stato abituato sentire parlare di loro, dagli uomini eh?

Lothar renditi conto che questo non è un forum di maschi eh?
Ma molto fatto da donne ehm...non disposte a sentire certe cose eh?

Senti Saby...
Un giorno vienimi a trovare...andiamo a prendere un caffè in certo bar...
Il giorno dopo io torno in quel bar, con il miniregistratore...
Poi ti consegno la cassettina...
Non hai idea di come verrai dipinta...
Non hai la più pallida idea...

Lothar...........
Dai fai il bravino...ci sono signore eh?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Non è questione di coglionare Conte, è che chi nasconde la propria presunta superiorità dietro a un titolo di studio suscita queste reazioni.
> E le donne intelligenti (laureate o meno :mexican lo notano subito.


Ma quale superiorità...
Io continuo a vedere in lui un tono gogliardico e non indisponente...
COme sai il tono indisponente...per me è di quello convinto che tutte le donne pendano dal suo sacro membro eh?
Maddai su ma dove siamo? COglionare uno perchè scrive non proprio grammaticamente corretto?

Ok...dai vi supplico...datemi una chanche...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Dai ok per la "cassettina"... anche se immagino cosa verra' detto.
> 
> Vent'anni fa frequentai per diversi mesi una compagnia in cui eravamo 3 ragazze e il resto tutti ragazzi (una decina). Loro erano a loro agio con noi perciò non e' che di contenessero in nostra presenza... nonostante interessassi a piu' di qualcuno non (indovina chi c'era  non sono stata con nessuno di loro.
> Certe cose e' meglio che si sappiano ma che non si sentano... certo dipende anche da quello che si dice.


Ma dipende anche da che ambienti si esce eh?
Sabina, quante volte, e specie da mia moglie mi è stato fatto notare, che i paesani, i negozianti ecc...trattavano lei in un modo A, e poi passavano a B, come sapevano che era mia moglie. Questa cosa l'ha sempre indispettita...al punto che un giorno mi fa: " Ma tu sei Michael Corleone per caso?"...diventano tutti gentili e rispettosi...mi saluti suo marito.

Altro ambiente...se tu potessi lavorare in una conceria della nostra valle...ne sentiresti di cose eh? 

Una volta ero ad una cena, due si sono ubriacate, hanno iniziato a parlare di noi uomini...
Ad un certo punto, il mio disagio era enorme...presi e me ne andai...
ovvio senza pagare il conto eh?


----------



## Daniele (25 Gennaio 2011)

Lothar ha una amante perchè anaffettivo...o meglio affettivo quanto un adolescente....peccato che sia più vicino alla età della pensione che a quella che ho descritto. E' come vedere un vecchio andare in giro in discoteca in mezzo ai 20 enni...un poco patetico ed alquanto buffo. Ma lui è felice nel fare il clown, quindi perchè togliergli questa gioia? In fondo se lui è così vorrà dire che anche sua moglie è della stessa pasta.


----------



## lothar57 (26 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Non è questione di coglionare Conte, è che chi nasconde la propria presunta superiorità dietro a un titolo di studio suscita queste reazioni.
> E le donne intelligenti (laureate o meno :mexican lo notano subito.


Spiace ma neanche tu hai capito niente,scusa se lo scrivo.
IO non mi sarei mai sognato di parlare di titoli di studio,e'stata lei a darmi dell'ignorante e ho risposto per le rime,non mi vanto per niente.Io sono uno che vola basso,e che delle due tende a sminuire.


----------



## lothar57 (26 Gennaio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Io ho capito... e' il tuo modo di scrivere quello che vivi che irrita qui dentro. E' molto diretto, freddo e anaffettivo. Mancano i sentimenti, che sicuramente ci sono, sia verso tua moglie (anche se stufa e magari rompe) sia verso l'amante (che sesso solo non e' visto che vi sentite e chiacchierate tutti i giorni e attendi di sentirla e vederla con piacere).
> Forse a te risulta più facile parlare che scrivere.


 :up::up::up::up:Bravissima...e'proprio cosi'!!


----------



## lothar57 (26 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lothar ha una amante perchè anaffettivo...o meglio affettivo quanto un adolescente....peccato che sia più vicino alla età della pensione che a quella che ho descritto. E' come vedere un vecchio andare in giro in discoteca in mezzo ai 20 enni...un poco patetico ed alquanto buffo. Ma lui è felice nel fare il clown, quindi perchè togliergli questa gioia? In fondo se lui è così vorrà dire che anche sua moglie è della stessa pasta.


 
Non Daniele sbagli.Altro che pensione.....io domenica mattina sono stato fuori in bici 3 ore con -3,anche in mezzo a 30cm di neve...:mrgreen::mrgreen:
Cosa vuoi sapere tu di me??Un bel niente,sputi sentenze,come spesso fai qua',senza alcun fondamento,tanto per sparare,contento tu....
Io me ne frego,e tiro dritto per la mia strada,senza spostarmi di un millimetro.


----------



## lothar57 (26 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora ci sono i raduni...
> Pensa che smacco eh?
> QUelle che parteciparono sconvolte dall'evidenza dei fatti eh?
> Io in person sono come diceva ari o MK, o QUintina e non come dicevano quelle che mi denigravano.
> Nota: quelle che mi giudicavano, non hanno mai voluto incontrarmi eh?


Ciao Conte!
Se capisco bene vi siete sul serio trovati?
Quando ne hai voglia e tempo,raccontami come e'andata.
Concordo sai,penso che le signore che mi cannoneggiano,magari diventerebbero amiche,perche'dal virtuale al reale......la differenza e'abissale............


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Conte!
> Se capisco bene vi siete sul serio trovati?
> Quando ne hai voglia e tempo,raccontami come e'andata.
> Concordo sai,*penso che le signore che mi cannoneggiano,magari diventerebbero amiche,perche'dal virtuale al reale......la differenza e'abissale*............



Può essere.
Lothar, io ammetto di avere avuto una brutta impressione di te, e di averti preso in giro.
Prendendo il buon esempio da Sabina e dal Conte, resetto il giudizio, e resto in osservazione.
Mi permetto di consigliarti di riflettere sui buoni consigli che ti sono stati dati dal Conte, da Tubarao.
E di prenderti il tempo di rileggere i tuoi post, non tanto per lo stile quanto per chiederti che effetto possono dare (le donne buone solo per... )
Anche nel virtuale la buona educazione e il rispetto per le persone che leggono hanno il loro valore, non si tratta di fingere di essere persone che non si è, o di pensare cose che non si credono, ma di porsi con gentilezza, e con una certa dose di umiltà -e questo vale per tutti, me compresa, ovviamente.

Spero che tu possa renderti così conto di che belle persone ci sono qua dentro, donne, uomini, traditi, traditori. E che così tu possa sentirti a tuo agio, e godere come tutti di belle discussioni e di punti di vista diversi.


----------



## Amoremio (26 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Spiace ma neanche tu hai capito niente,scusa se lo scrivo.
> IO non mi sarei mai sognato di parlare di titoli di studio,e'stata lei a darmi dell'ignorante e ho risposto per le rime,non mi vanto per niente.Io sono uno che vola basso,e che delle due tende a sminuire.


scusa, tanto per sgombrare il campo da equivoci, qual'è il post in cui ti hanno dato dell'ignorante?

(premesso che sei stato tu il primo ad eccepire che qualcuno aveva problemi a scrivere in italiano e solo dopo ti si è fatto notare che anche tu avevi un uso un po' originale di apostrofi & co)


----------



## lothar57 (26 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Può essere.
> Lothar, io ammetto di avere avuto una brutta impressione di te, e di averti preso in giro.
> Prendendo il buon esempio da Sabina e dal Conte, resetto il giudizio, e resto in osservazione.
> Mi permetto di consigliarti di riflettere sui buoni consigli che ti sono stati dati dal Conte, da Tubarao.
> ...


Cara Nausicaa,''le donne buone solo per..''era una goliardata,che mi guardo bene dal pensare!!!
Pensa che ai miei figli,tra l'altro,ho insegnato che se la cassiera della coop scambia la banconota da 100 per una da 200,e di conseguenza il resto e'sbagliato,si dice..e non ti nascondo che mi e'successo,e gli altri in fila mi hanno guardato come un marziano..
Poi  se aprendo la porta dall'altra parte ci fosse una donna,bella,brutta,vecchia,giovane,si cede il passo,sempre.
Chi mi conosce e frequenta lo sa',io sono cosi',e mi dispiace tantissimo essere dipinto qui',come un cretino,clown come dice Daniele,che non capisce niente.
Comunque non l'ha ordinato il medico di stare qua'..per cui...ciao,buona giornata


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> scusa, tanto per sgombrare il campo da equivoci, qual'è il post in cui ti hanno dato dell'ignorante?
> 
> (premesso che sei stato tu il primo ad eccepire che qualcuno aveva problemi a scrivere in italiano e solo dopo ti si è fatto notare che anche tu avevi un uso un po' originale di apostrofi & co)


 la maledizione dell'apostrofo ha colpito anche te:mrgreen:
posso avere una biro blu:maestra:


----------



## Amoremio (26 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> la maledizione dell'apostrofo ha colpito anche te:mrgreen:
> posso avere una biro blu:maestra:


vabbè ma in confronto io sono una dilettante:carneval:


(comunque,
te la dò io la biro: in quale occhio la vuoi?   )


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Nausicaa,''le donne buone solo per..''*era una goliardata,che mi guardo bene dal pensare*!!!
> Pensa che ai miei figli,tra l'altro,ho insegnato che se la cassiera della coop scambia la banconota da 100 per una da 200,e di conseguenza il resto e'sbagliato,si dice..e non ti nascondo che mi e'successo,e gli altri in fila mi hanno guardato come un marziano..
> Poi  se aprendo la porta dall'altra parte ci fosse una donna,bella,brutta,vecchia,giovane,si cede il passo,sempre.
> Chi mi conosce e frequenta lo sa',io sono cosi',e mi dispiace tantissimo essere dipinto qui',come un cretino,clown come dice Daniele,che non capisce niente.
> Comunque non l'ha ordinato il medico di stare qua'..per cui...ciao,buona giornata



Scrivendo, si perdono le espressioni della voce e i toni. Rimane solo lo scritto. E' di questo che ti avvisavo, io e altri.
Certo, se non stai bene qui, nessuno ti obbliga.
Io ho pensato di fare marcia indietro, e di sospendere il giudizio. Magari anche a te va di darci un'altra chance, tagliando corto con le polemiche relative a vecchi post e battibecchi, e ricominciando da capo.
Buona giornata a te


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> vabbè ma in confronto io sono una dilettante:carneval:
> 
> 
> (comunque,
> *te la dò io la biro: in quale occhio la vuoi?*   )


ahahahaha


pardon madame, non lo facciopiù:unhappy:


----------



## Daniele (26 Gennaio 2011)

Lothar, come ho detto ti ho definito clown per il modo usato, non sei un clown, ma hai sinceramente strappato un sorriso per alcune castronerie.
Del resto io non consindero laureato nessuno che abbia una laurea in " scienze di..."  (ma solo per definizione mia di scienza che è molto restrittiva e dura).


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Conte!
> Se capisco bene vi siete sul serio trovati?
> Quando ne hai voglia e tempo,raccontami come e'andata.
> Concordo sai,penso che le signore che mi cannoneggiano,magari diventerebbero amiche,*perche'dal virtuale al reale......la differenza e'abissale............*


 
NON NEL MIO CASO.

Sbaglio o tendi a sputare sentenze anche tu?


----------



## Amoremio (26 Gennaio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ciao Conte!
> ...


nemmeno nel mio




anzi ...


chissà.....


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Gennaio 2011)

Bon dai, ci siamo divertite (io molto ammetto), magari una piccola tregua gliela si può dare, per vedere cosa ne vien fuori, no?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Conte!
> Se capisco bene vi siete sul serio trovati?
> Quando ne hai voglia e tempo,raccontami come e'andata.
> Concordo sai,penso che le signore che mi cannoneggiano,magari diventerebbero amiche,perche'dal virtuale al reale......la differenza e'abissale............


Ma non hai letto Davide, ne sta organizzando uno in aprile, sarai dei nostri?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Può essere.
> Lothar, io ammetto di avere avuto una brutta impressione di te, e di averti preso in giro.
> Prendendo il buon esempio da Sabina e dal Conte, resetto il giudizio, e resto in osservazione.
> Mi permetto di consigliarti di riflettere sui buoni consigli che ti sono stati dati dal Conte, da Tubarao.
> ...


Tu sei la gentilezza fatta a persona.
Veramente.:up::up:


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu sei la gentilezza fatta a persona.
> Veramente.:up::up:


Aspetta, aspetta...


----------



## passante (26 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Nausicaa,''le donne buone solo per..''era una goliardata,che mi guardo bene dal pensare!!!
> Pensa che ai miei figli,tra l'altro,ho insegnato che se la cassiera della coop scambia la banconota da 100 per una da 200,e di conseguenza il resto e'sbagliato,si dice..e non ti nascondo che mi e'successo,e gli altri in fila mi hanno guardato come un marziano..
> Poi se aprendo la porta dall'altra parte ci fosse una donna,bella,brutta,vecchia,giovane,si cede il passo,sempre.
> Chi mi conosce e frequenta lo sa',io sono cosi',e mi dispiace tantissimo essere dipinto qui',come un cretino,clown come dice Daniele,che non capisce niente.
> Comunque non l'ha ordinato il medico di stare qua'..per cui...ciao,buona giornata


posso? dirti la mia opinione?
vedi, caro Lothar, tu scrivi in modo molto incongruente. forse sei, semplicemnte un impulsivo. ma tu scrivi bianco e poco dopo nero. e poi affermi che nella tua vita sei rosso. sai io credo che per una persona che ha sofferto un tradimento sia doloroso e irritante leggere racconti di tradimenti fatti con vanteria. e forse non te ne rendi conto, ma a volte dai tuoi post traspare questo, la vanteria. allora io capisco l'irritazione. poi tu scrivi, magari "ma no, non mi stavo vantando, io in realtà sono rispettoso" e io ti credo, ma allora forse dovresti cercare di controllare un po' di più l'impulsività, nello scrivere, e scrivere cose più coerenti con quello che sei. mi spiego?
una volta hai scritto un post a qualcuno, una persona tradita in cui scrivevi qualcosa tipo: "mi spiace, ho letto la tua storia di un fiato, sono entrato in questo forum senza pensare alla sofferenza dei traditi sono stato superficiale e mi dispiace". eh, ma poi te ne sei dimenticato di nuovo? credo che quando scrivi pensi troppo poco a che effetto fa su chi ti legge, forse fai un po' fatica a immedesimarti negli altri? 
oppure ti senti dare dell'ignorante: rispondere che tu frequenti solo laureati può risultare offensivo per chi non è tale, no? mica per non essere ignoranti bisogna avere la laurea. credo che sì, tu sia impulsivo nello scrivere e un po' incongruente. 
oppure scrivi che hai amici gay e due giorni dopo che nella vita è meglio fare i puttanieri che essere passivi, mh?
peraltro chi legge dovrebbe cercare di dare sempre l'interpretazione migliore, la più bonaria, a quello che legge. poi non sempre si riesce, siamo esseri umani.


----------



## passante (26 Gennaio 2011)

ma poi alla fine scrivi un po quello e come ti pare, no? sei quello che sei, appari come appari, non hai bisogno di conferme.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Gennaio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> ma poi alla fine scrivi un po quello e come ti pare, no? sei quello che sei, appari come appari, non hai bisogno di conferme.



Che carino che sei


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> posso? dirti la mia opinione?
> vedi, caro Lothar, tu scrivi in modo molto incongruente. forse sei, semplicemnte un impulsivo. ma tu scrivi bianco e poco dopo nero. e poi affermi che nella tua vita sei rosso. sai io credo che per una persona che ha sofferto un tradimento sia doloroso e irritante leggere racconti di tradimenti fatti con vanteria. e forse non te ne rendi conto, ma a volte dai tuoi post traspare questo, la vanteria. allora io capisco l'irritazione. poi tu scrivi, magari "ma no, non mi stavo vantando, io in realtà sono rispettoso" e io ti credo, ma allora forse dovresti cercare di controllare un po' di più l'impulsività, nello scrivere, e scrivere cose più coerenti con quello che sei. mi spiego?
> una volta hai scritto un post a qualcuno, una persona tradita in cui scrivevi qualcosa tipo: "mi spiace, ho letto la tua storia di un fiato, sono entrato in questo forum senza pensare alla sofferenza dei traditi sono stato superficiale e mi dispiace". eh, ma poi te ne sei dimenticato di nuovo? credo che quando scrivi pensi troppo poco a che effetto fa su chi ti legge, forse fai un po' fatica a immedesimarti negli altri?
> oppure ti senti dare dell'ignorante: rispondere che tu frequenti solo laureati può risultare offensivo per chi non è tale, no? mica per non essere ignoranti bisogna avere la laurea. credo che sì, tu sia impulsivo nello scrivere e un po' incongruente.
> ...


Bravissimo.:up:
Magari Lothar è solo come dire intimidito eh?
Se uno ti prende di petto...casso...me lo hanno massacrato...
:up:


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> ma poi alla fine scrivi un po quello e come ti pare, no? sei quello che sei, appari come appari, non hai bisogno di conferme.


mi scappa spesso di condividerti, del resto

 se hai scelto klimt una ragione ci sarà


----------



## lothar57 (26 Gennaio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> ma poi alla fine scrivi un po quello e come ti pare, no? sei quello che sei, appari come appari, non hai bisogno di conferme.


 L'unica cosa che debbo ripetere e'che la''storia della laurea''mi e'stata messa''in bocca''da una tipa,ti giuro che non l'avrei mai tirata fuori.Il resto e'un cumulo di scemenze,senza offesa.
Io sono cosi',per me non c'e'il grigio,o e'bianco o e'nero,grazie al cielo ho palle e grinta a sufficienza,per cui le tue impresentabili critiche,scivolano come gocce d'acqua.
Poi a differenza di te non sono cupo,oggi ho lavorato bene,adesso saluto la mia ''amica'',tra un'ora chiudo l'ufficio,e con una ottima becks mi gusto Napoli-Inter.....tu stai a casa a pensare a come sia triste la vita???Io no,perche'purtroppo i giorni passano..e i treni si prendono al volo,altro che piangere....


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che debbo ripetere e'che la''storia della laurea''mi e'stata messa''in bocca''da una tipa,ti giuro che non l'avrei mai tirata fuori.Il resto e'un cumulo di scemenze,senza offesa.
> Io sono cosi',per me non c'e'il grigio,o e'bianco o e'nero,grazie al cielo ho palle e grinta a sufficienza,per cui le tue impresentabili critiche,scivolano come gocce d'acqua.
> Poi a differenza di te non sono cupo,oggi ho lavorato bene,adesso saluto la mia ''amica'',tra un'ora chiudo l'ufficio,e con una ottima becks mi gusto Napoli-Inter.....tu stai a casa a pensare a come sia triste la vita???Io no,perche'purtroppo i giorni passano..e i treni si prendono al volo,altro che piangere....



Lothar...
rileggi il post di passante....
NON ERANO CRITICHE DI CHI TI VUOLE BUTTARE GIU', era la stessa posizione mia, della seria ripartiamo da zero sapendo cosa è andato storto.
Lothar.... fai 'sto sforzo, prova a vedere le cose buone che dice passante... ha anche detto che chi legge dovrebbe dare l'interpretazione migliore... non era mica rivolto a te sai?


----------



## lothar57 (26 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non hai letto Davide, ne sta organizzando uno in aprile, sarai dei nostri?


No Conte,scusa ma Davide mi giunge nuovo,chi e'?
partecipare,magari,se sara'possibile,mi piacerebbe tanto,dici che per l''occasione potrei indossare il completo''da guerra'',giubbotto antiproiettile etc..che usa mio figlio quando ''combatte''con gli amici...
 perche'un''agguato''lo metterei in conto....:mrgreen:

Dimmi dove leggere di Davide,grazie!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No Conte,scusa ma Davide mi giunge nuovo,chi e'?
> partecipare,magari,se sara'possibile,mi piacerebbe tanto,dici che per l''occasione potrei indossare il completo''da guerra'',giubbotto antiproiettile etc..che usa mio figlio quando ''combatte''con gli amici...
> perche'un''agguato''lo metterei in conto....:mrgreen:
> 
> Dimmi dove leggere di Davide,grazie!!!



Vai su Forum Libero, in Privee, e c'è un post con scritto raduno nel titolo.
Davide è Dave.one.


----------



## lothar57 (26 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vai su Forum Libero, in Privee, e c'è un post con scritto raduno nel titolo.
> Davide è Dave.one.


Grazie Nausicaa,buona serata


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar parla delle donne COME io sono da sempre stato abituato sentire parlare di loro, dagli uomini eh?


 
Non esagerare. Ci sono uomini e uomini. Lothar parla come Silvio, che è tutto dire :carneval:


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Spiace maneanche tu hai capito niente,scusa se lo scrivo.
> IO non mi sarei mai sognato di parlare di titoli di studio,*e'stata lei a darmi dell'ignorante* e ho risposto per le rime,non mi vanto per niente.Io sono uno che vola basso,e che delle due tende a sminuire.


Ripeto, in cosa ti sei laureato?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ripeto, in cosa ti sei laureato?


Ciao Mk...Lothar ha chiuso l'ufficio


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciao Mk...Lothar ha chiuso l'ufficio


Ah, beh mi può rispondere in differita


----------



## passante (26 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che debbo ripetere e'che la''storia della laurea''mi e'stata messa''in bocca''da una tipa,ti giuro che non l'avrei mai tirata fuori.Il resto e'un cumulo di scemenze,senza offesa.
> Io sono cosi',per me non c'e'il grigio,o e'bianco o e'nero,grazie al cielo ho palle e grinta a sufficienza,per cui le tue impresentabili critiche,scivolano come gocce d'acqua.
> *Poi a differenza di te* *non sono cupo*,oggi ho lavorato bene,adesso saluto la mia ''amica'',tra un'ora chiudo l'ufficio,e con una ottima becks mi gusto Napoli-Inter..... *tu stai a casa a pensare a come sia triste la* *vita???* Io no,perche'purtroppo i giorni passano..e i treni si prendono al volo,*altro che piangere*....


ma sei sicuro di parlare con me??? cmunque io t'ho detto, poi vedi un po' te. ciao.


----------



## passante (26 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che debbo ripetere e'che la''storia della laurea''mi e'stata messa''in bocca''da una tipa,ti giuro che non l'avrei mai tirata fuori.Il resto e'un cumulo di scemenze,senza offesa.
> Io sono cosi',per me non c'e'il grigio,o e'bianco o e'nero,grazie *al cielo ho palle e grinta a sufficienza,per cui le tue impresentabili critiche,scivolano come gocce d'acqua.*
> Poi a differenza di te non sono cupo,oggi ho lavorato bene,adesso saluto la mia ''amica'',tra un'ora chiudo l'ufficio,e con una ottima becks mi gusto Napoli-Inter.....tu stai a casa a pensare a come sia triste la vita???Io no,perche'purtroppo i giorni passano..e i treni si prendono al volo,altro che piangere....


aggiungo due cose: 
1. hai detto più volte che hai le palle e sei attivo, non ne dubito e anzi in genere non è necessario ribadirlo, ma piuttosto forse un problema è proprio questo: quando si ascoltano/leggono gli altri non si debbono usare le palle, ma occhi, orecchie e cervello e possibilmente cuore per capire quello che ci viene detto. forse è per questo che tra quello che t'ho scritto e quello che hai letto c'è una differenza abissale: hai letto "con le palle".
2. non hai bisogno di appoggiarti sempre a pinceton, sei grande, puoi andare in giro da solo anche nei forum non solo nel mondo reale. 

ecco. e ho chiuso davvero.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che debbo ripetere e'che la''storia della laurea''mi e'stata messa''in bocca''da una tipa,ti giuro che non l'avrei mai tirata fuori.Il resto e'un cumulo di scemenze,senza offesa.
> Io sono cosi',per me non c'e'il grigio,o e'bianco o e'nero,grazie al cielo ho palle e grinta a sufficienza,per cui le tue impresentabili critiche,scivolano come gocce d'acqua.
> Poi a differenza di te non sono cupo,oggi ho lavorato bene,adesso saluto la mia ''amica'',tra un'ora chiudo l'ufficio,e con una ottima becks mi gusto Napoli-Inter.....tu stai a casa a pensare a come sia triste la vita???Io no,perche'purtroppo i giorni passano..e i treni si prendono al volo,altro che piangere....


AHAHAHAHAH...sei pieno di vita eh?
Pensa a quelli che loro malgrado finiscono sotto i treni...
Mi piace che non sei suscettibile come me!:up::up:


----------



## passante (26 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *AHAHAHAHAH...sei pieno di vita eh?*
> Pensa a quelli che loro malgrado finiscono sotto i treni...
> Mi piace che non sei suscettibile come me!:up::up:


----------



## lothar57 (27 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Non esagerare. Ci sono uomini e uomini. Lothar parla come Silvio, che è tutto dire :carneval:


Buongiorno Mk...quale onore ti ringrazio per il paragone,spero di raggiungere i suoi rislutati(matrimonio a parte..)
Sociologia,scusa non avevo visto


----------



## lothar57 (27 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAH...sei pieno di vita eh?
> Pensa a quelli che loro malgrado finiscono sotto i treni...
> Mi piace che non sei suscettibile come me!:up::up:


 
Mi e'sfuggita un'altra cosa,ieri sera ho anche imbottigliato una damigiana di pinot dei Colli Euganei,fantastico..,ma tu forse lo sai meglio di me..


----------



## lothar57 (27 Gennaio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> aggiungo due cose:
> 1. hai detto più volte che hai le palle e sei attivo, non ne dubito e anzi in genere non è necessario ribadirlo, ma piuttosto forse un problema è proprio questo: quando si ascoltano/leggono gli altri non si debbono usare le palle, ma occhi, orecchie e cervello e possibilmente cuore per capire quello che ci viene detto. forse è per questo che tra quello che t'ho scritto e quello che hai letto c'è una differenza abissale: hai letto "con le palle".
> 2. non hai bisogno di appoggiarti sempre a pinceton, sei grande, puoi andare in giro da solo anche nei forum non solo nel mondo reale.
> 
> ecco. e ho chiuso davvero.


Niente di personale amico,il mondo e'bello per questo.Io non mi appoggio al Conte,e solo che abbiamo alle volte identita'di vedute,e dalle email che ricevo anche altri sono sintonizzati,sulle mie frequenze.
Buona giornata,estesa a tutti.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Gennaio 2011)

Ciao Lothar, provo un'altra volta 

Immagino che dopo essere stato preso in giro tu sia un pò sensibile... ma da quello che ho visto nei tuoi ultimi scambi con Passante è che forse lo sei troppo.
Passante stava facendo, lui pure, un passo indietro, e cercava di capirti. Gli hai risposto malamente, forse senza soffermarti a sufficienza sul significato di quello che diceva?
Se provi a rileggere, magari te ne rendi conto.
Uno dei vantaggi del virtuale è che una falsa partenza non significa nulla, si può tranquillamente archiviare e ricominciare in modo diverso -sempre che ci vada ovviamente.
Se provi a non metterti in difesa ad ogni post, scoprirai che questo forum può essere molto accogliente e piacevole.
Prova 
Al massimo poi mi dici che ho torto.


----------



## passante (27 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Passante stava facendo, lui pure, un passo indietro, e cercava di capirti.


sei molto dolce, ma giusto per puntualizzare il mio non era un passo indietro, ho espresso un punto di vista.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Gennaio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> sei molto dolce, ma giusto per puntualizzare il mio non era un passo indietro, ho espresso un punto di vista.



Scusa


----------



## passante (27 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa


intendevo dire che non ho fatto niente, mi pare, contro lothar da cui tornare indietro.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Gennaio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> intendevo dire che non ho fatto niente, mi pare, contro lothar da cui tornare indietro.



Io avevo letto in quel "ma bisognerebbe leggere le cose nella prospettiva migliore" (scusa se cito male) come un invito a trovarsi nel mezzo, a Lothar per calmare i toni, a noi tutti per essere più accomodanti. 
Era in questo senso, in effetti non avevo nulla in mente che tu in particolare avessi detto contro Lothar.

Come va a te?


----------



## passante (27 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io avevo letto in quel "ma bisognerebbe leggere le cose nella prospettiva migliore" (scusa se cito male) come un invito a trovarsi nel mezzo, a Lothar per calmare i toni, a noi tutti per essere più accomodanti.
> Era in questo senso, in effetti non avevo nulla in mente che tu in particolare avessi detto contro Lothar.
> 
> Come va a te?


sì, sì, era vero, intendevo esattamente quello  perchè mi pare l'unico modo di stare in un mondo fatto parole scritte. questa volta sono io che ho frainteso te 

io sto un po' male, perchè ho avuto una pessima influenza e infatti sono a casa. aspetto il momento per parlare col mio ragazzo, appena sto meglio (oggi per esemio sto meglio).


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Gennaio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> sì, sì, era vero, intendevo esattamente quello  perchè mi pare l'unico modo di stare in un mondo fatto parole scritte. questa volta sono io che ho frainteso te
> 
> io sto un po' male, perchè ho avuto una pessima influenza e infatti sono a casa. aspetto il momento per parlare col mio ragazzo, appena sto meglio (oggi per esemio sto meglio).



Posso permettermi?
Non caricare questo "ricominciare a parlare" di troppi significati. Cioè. A quel che ho letto, voi avete un buon dialogo. Tu ti sei allontanato un pò, e ora ti senti quasi in imbarazzo, poi aggiungi il senso di colpa etc etc.
Ma siete sempre voi, tu lo ami, lui ti ama. Tu sai come fargli pervenire i tuoi sentimenti. Tranquillo


----------



## Amoremio (27 Gennaio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> ........
> tu scrivi bianco e poco dopo nero. e poi affermi che nella tua vita sei rosso.
> .........
> una volta hai scritto un post a qualcuno, una persona tradita in cui scrivevi qualcosa tipo: "mi spiace, ho letto la tua storia di un fiato, sono entrato in questo forum senza pensare alla sofferenza dei traditi sono stato superficiale e mi dispiace". eh, ma poi te ne sei dimenticato di nuovo? credo che quando scrivi pensi troppo poco a che effetto fa su chi ti legge, forse fai un po' fatica a immedesimarti negli altri? *(1)*
> ...


*1.* forse semplicemente se ne frega: legittimo, per carità

*2.* aspetto ancora di sapere da chi o in quale post: mi pare di averglielo chiesto

*3.* sinceramente, anche in chi lo è quell'atteggiamento può suscitare fastidio


per il resto, la ricostruzione è giusta
sarà impulsivo
...
ma questa non è una giustificazione che si dà agli adolescenti?




passante ha detto:


> ........
> ....  per una persona che ha sofferto un tradimento sia doloroso e irritante leggere racconti di tradimenti fatti con vanteria. e forse non te ne rendi conto, ma a volte dai tuoi post traspare questo, la vanteria. allora io capisco l'irritazione. .......


non riduciamo tutto a questo
è risultato irritante anche per utenti che  non sono stati traditi

il suo modo di parlare della moglie, del rapporto in generale, persino dell'amante e delle relazioni di lavoro



passante ha detto:


> ma poi alla fine scrivi un po quello e come ti pare, no? sei quello che sei, appari come appari, non hai bisogno di conferme.


e così valga anche per chi gli replica, sempre senza arrivare all'insulto ma anche senza che si senta offeso per qualunque sfumatura


ciò posto, resettiamo pure, limiamo gli spigoli
ma non raccontiamoci che è stato vittima di un'alzata di scudi dei traditi perchè così NON è stato


----------



## Minerva (27 Gennaio 2011)

sarò la solita malpensante ma , secondo me, se ora ci mettiamo a ragionare pacatamente con lui gli togliamo il divertimento.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ciò posto, resettiamo pure, limiamo gli spigoli
> ma non raccontiamoci che è stato vittima di un'alzata di scudi dei traditi perchè così NON è stato



Quoterei tutto ma andrebbe contro il mio recente proposito 
Ma assolutamente sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## Amoremio (27 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> L'unica cosa che debbo ripetere e'che la''storia della laurea''mi e'stata messa''in bocca''da una tipa,ti giuro che non l'avrei mai tirata fuori.*Il resto e'un cumulo di scemenze*,....
> .....  grazie al cielo ho palle e grinta a sufficienza,per cui , *le tue impresentabili critiche* ....


:uhoh:

forse ci dobbiamo ri- resettare :mrgreen:


hai palle? io direi pigne!




lothar57 ha detto:


> .........
> Io sono cosi',*per me non c'e'il grigio,o e'bianco o e'nero*,scivolano come gocce d'acqua.
> ....


andrebbe pure bene se non fosse che, come abbiamo visto, quasi ogni cosa risulta, nei tuoi scritti, sia bianca che nera a seconda dei momenti



lothar57 ha detto:


> ........
> *Poi a differenza di te non sono cupo*,...........


ma dov'è che l'hai visto cupo?


----------



## passante (27 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma non raccontiamoci che è stato vittima di un'alzata di scudi dei traditi perchè così NON è stato


io non l'ho detto e non lo penso, penso che scrive come è, senza riflettere a sufficienza e ne prende le conseguenze: non è una giustificazione, è una descrizione.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Posso permettermi?
> Non caricare questo "ricominciare a parlare" di troppi significati. Cioè. A quel che ho letto, voi avete un buon dialogo. Tu ti sei allontanato un pò, e ora ti senti quasi in imbarazzo, poi aggiungi il senso di colpa etc etc.
> Ma siete sempre voi, tu lo ami, lui ti ama. Tu sai come fargli pervenire i tuoi sentimenti. Tranquillo


ti sei sbagliata a scrivere??ho sempre creduto fosse un'uomo anche lui


----------



## passante (27 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma dov'è che l'hai visto cupo?


ti ringrazio, mi stavo preocupando


----------



## Amoremio (27 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Posso permettermi?
> Non caricare questo "ricominciare a parlare" di troppi significati. Cioè. A quel che ho letto, voi avete un buon dialogo. Tu ti sei allontanato un pò, e ora ti senti quasi in imbarazzo, poi aggiungi il senso di colpa etc etc.
> Ma siete sempre voi, tu lo ami, lui ti ama. Tu sai come fargli pervenire i tuoi sentimenti. Tranquillo


 
:up: :up: :up:

gliel'avrei detto io :up::up::up:


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ti sei sbagliata a scrivere??ho sempre creduto fosse un'uomo anche lui



Passante ama il suo compagno, il suo compagno ama passante, che è un uomo...   lui ti ama, tu lo ami...
Dov'è che ho sbagliato?


----------



## passante (27 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ti sei sbagliata a scrivere??ho sempre creduto fosse un'uomo anche lui


 ma non farmi fare coming out a ogni pagina di forum, ti prego :singleeye:


----------



## Amoremio (27 Gennaio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> io non l'ho detto e non lo penso, penso che scrive come è, senza riflettere a sufficienza e ne prende le conseguenze: non è una giustificazione, è una descrizione.


non dico che lo hai detto

ma siccome qui c'è qualcuno che cavalca ogni disaccordo dicendo che esiste perchè i traditi fanno le vittime a discapito dei traditori 
ci tenevo a puntualizzare


----------



## Amoremio (27 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ti sei sbagliata a scrivere??ho sempre creduto fosse un'uomo anche lui


:uhoh: bis


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non dico che lo hai detto
> 
> ma siccome qui c'è qualcuno che cavalca ogni disaccordo dicendo che esiste perchè i traditi fanno le vittime a discapito dei traditori
> ci tenevo a puntualizzare


Eheheheheheeh...
Coscienzina sporchetta?
I pregiudizi sono duri a morire eh?
Non a discapito dei traditori.
C'è solo la sensazione che se entra un nuovo utente a piangere in confessionale perchè è vittima di un adulterio, tutti quelli che hanno sofferto lo stesso problema fanno comunella.
E lo posso capire eh? Chi fa la vittima si consola cercando i suoi simili...così si dice...ah ecco certe disgrazie non sono capitate solo a me.
I traditori invece sono un florilegio di esperienze...
Per esempio io trovo che tra il mondo di Farfalla, e quello di Sabina non ci sia nessuna analogia...quello della Matraini è un altro ancora...e mi pare che loro facciano la loro strada...senza farsi un vanto o un demerito di certe cose....
Far le vittime non serve a niente.
Ci si fa solo ridere dietro: provato sulla mia pelle.
Lothar ha il suo modo di porsi...

Ma la vera colpa delle disgrazie di Lothar è Sabina!
Sabyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy....
Tu hai acceso la miccia...
Traditori confessatevi...ed ecco cosa capita...

Invece Lothar è prezioso per le mogli! 
Attraverso Lothar possono capire come mai certi mariti, si mettono a folleggiare con altre donne eh?

E fatalità: non sono i motivi che dicono le tradite, per soffrire meno eh?

Guarda Amoremio...se la moglie lo becca...non lo lascia...vedrai...ma lo manda in terapia intensiva...a furia di legnate. Poi lo perdona.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Passante ama il suo compagno, il suo compagno ama passante, che è un uomo...  lui ti ama, tu lo ami...
> Dov'è che ho sbagliato?


Scusa,l'imparo ora.


----------



## Sterminator (27 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ti sei sbagliata a scrivere??ho sempre creduto fosse un'uomo anche lui


 Beh pero' sinceramente Lo', ste robe manco al Cepu....

ma manco l'uccellino di Del Piero...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (27 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh pero' sinceramente Lo', ste robe manco al Cepu....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
Scusa la volgarita',ma con te ci sta',Conte tu sai cosa vuol dire,non tradurlo alle signore.......

                                        S O C C M E L!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (27 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Scusa la volgarita',ma con te ci sta',Conte tu sai cosa vuol dire,non tradurlo alle signore.......
> 
> S O C C M E L!!!!!!!!!!


fattelo succhiare da tua sorella....quella laureata e masterizzata...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (27 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> fattelo succhiare da tua sorella....quella laureata e masterizzata...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
provvedo amico,d'altronde se si chiama arte bolognese un perche'ci sara'....:carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eheheheheheeh...
> Coscienzina sporchetta?
> I pregiudizi sono duri a morire eh?
> Non a discapito dei traditori.
> ...


Sicuro di non risentire in parte di vecchi pregiudizi tu pure?
A parte l'importanza di Lothar per le mogli, su cui non mi soffermo... 

Io qui vedo traditi -non tutti, va bene, ma non viviamo nel paese magico delle fiabe- che mostrano molto desiderio di capire i traditori. Che non danno pacche sulle spalle ma che si confrontano tranquillamente.
O per te, un tradito dovrebbe arrivare al punto di dire bravo/brava?
Non lo fanno, e vorrei vedere, ma neppure i traditori, non tutti, se lo aspettano.
Io ho visto molto rispetto qua dentro. E coraggio, da parte dei traditi, nell'affrontare nuovi modi di vedere le cose.
Forse potresti anche tu resettare certi pensieri, e leggere con maggiore apertura e benevolenza pure i traditi?

E quando entra qua dentro un tradito nel pieno del dolore -magari non fa la vittima, ma soffre. E la semplice, pura empatia umana fa si che si voglia stargli vicino e confortarlo.
Quando piangi... fai sempre la vittima o stai male?


----------



## Sterminator (27 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> provvedo amico,d'altronde se si chiama arte bolognese un perche'ci sara'....:carneval:


ao' bella famiglia che te ritrovi....:mrgreen:

soreta la leggeremo sui prossimi papiri?

dacce 'n'anticipazione per evitarci lo scioccc...so' sensibbbbile...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (27 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ao' bella famiglia che te ritrovi....:mrgreen:
> 
> soreta la leggeremo sui prossimi papiri?
> 
> ...


 
sei un mito!!!!!di classe,educazione,e di grande contegno,sai sembri proprio un lord inglese...grazie di esistere


----------



## passante (27 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eheheheheheeh...
> I traditori *invece* sono un florilegio di esperienze...


ma io veramente leggo tante persone davvero tutte diverse, tra i traditi, i traditori, chi è entrambi e chi non è nessuno dei due. e trovo in questo la bellezza del forum.


----------



## Sterminator (27 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sei un mito!!!!!di classe,educazione,e di grande contegno,sai sembri proprio un lord inglese...grazie di esistere


togli pure il "sembri"...m'hai scoperto...

a te non la si fa...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> provvedo amico,d'altronde se si chiama arte bolognese un perche'ci sara'....:carneval:


Lothar dai non dar da mangiare al troll...dai...


----------



## Sterminator (27 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar dai non dar da mangiare al troll...dai...


Vedo che oggi siamo in vena di altre confessioni ....caro cazzone e bollinatore compulsivo...buon segno......ottimo...

stai agitato, eh?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sicuro di non risentire in parte di vecchi pregiudizi tu pure?
> A parte l'importanza di Lothar per le mogli, su cui non mi soffermo...
> 
> Io qui vedo traditi -non tutti, va bene, ma non viviamo nel paese magico delle fiabe- che mostrano molto desiderio di capire i traditori. Che non danno pacche sulle spalle ma che si confrontano tranquillamente.
> ...


Mia cara...
Ho scritto: i pregiudizi sono duri a morire: affermazione generale.
Non ho scritot " I tuoi pregiudizi sono duri a morire" ( sarebbe stata affermazione vana, i suoi non moriranno mai). Tu sai bene che se una persona "decide" che un'altra "debba" essere in un certo modo l'altro non ha scampo.
Nausicaa io ti dico: Sei una bugiarda. Qualsiasi cosa tu mi dirai, per quanto vera, diventerà falsa. Tu continui a parlare con me? NO.

Quando io piango sto male.
Ma mi è sempre stato detto: non fare la vittima, sei un piagnone.
Invece del conforto e della pacca sulle spalle...è arrivata la randellata.

Hai ragione comunque ora c'è molto più rispetto di un tempo...davvero eh?


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mia cara...
> Ho scritto: i pregiudizi sono duri a morire: affermazione generale.
> Non ho scritot *" I tuoi pregiudizi sono duri a morire" ( sarebbe stata affermazione vana, i suoi non moriranno mai). Tu sai bene che se una persona "decide" che un'altra "debba" essere in un certo modo l'altro non ha scampo.*
> 
> ...


Non sminuire Conte, non sminuire quello che hai. Per gli altri, e per te stesso.


----------



## Amoremio (27 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Vedo che oggi siamo in vena di altre confessioni ....caro cazzone e bollinatore compulsivo...buon segno......ottimo...
> 
> stai agitato, eh?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
ma tu l'hai letto il post che ti ho scritto ieri nel 3d che admin ha "ripulito"? :angelo:


----------



## Sterminator (27 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma tu l'hai letto il post che ti ho scritto ieri nel 3d che admin ha "ripulito"? :angelo:


e tu hai letto cio' che ti ho risposto nel 3d che admin ha "ripulito"?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (27 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non sminuire Conte, non sminuire quello che hai. Per gli altri, e per te stesso.


nausicaa
non credo tu fossi nell'altro forum quando io cercavo di capire certe "sofferenze"
poi ho capito
almeno secondo me
quello che c'era da capire


----------



## Amoremio (27 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e tu hai letto cio' che ti ho risposto nel 3d che admin ha "ripulito"?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
no 
poco dopo (anzi, durante) sono stata sommersa e mi sono disconnessa

non avresti modo di farmi un replay?


----------



## Sterminator (27 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no
> poco dopo (anzi, durante) sono stata sommersa e mi sono disconnessa
> 
> non avresti modo di farmi un replay?


stay tuned...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non sminuire Conte, non sminuire quello che hai. Per gli altri, e per te stesso.


Ma XD...non canfutarmi così.
Ma XD...se io sono qui è solo per i miei amici/e?
Per tutte le persone che mi vogliono bene no?
Non sminuisco...XD...
Ok...mi hai canfutato abbastanza per oggi...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> stay tuned...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



*La  regola delle 11 P*
 
*P*rima  
*P*ensa
*P*oi
*P*arla
*P*erchè
*P*arole
*P*oco
*P*ensate
*P*ossono
*P*ortare
*P*entimento


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Scusa,l'imparo ora.


Ma hai l'Alzheimer?

Gli hai pure detto "non ti preoccupare, ho un sacco di amici gay, non ce l'ho con voi..."


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma hai l'Alzheimer?
> 
> Gli hai pure detto "non ti preoccupare, ho un sacco di amici gay, non ce l'ho con voi..."


:mrgreen: :up: :rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (27 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Scusa la volgarita',ma con te ci sta',Conte tu sai cosa vuol dire,non tradurlo alle signore.......
> 
> S O C C M E L!!!!!!!!!!


Capirai, non e' che ci voglia una laurea in sociologia per tradurlo...


E poi dici agli altri che sono poco fini eh...


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> nausicaa
> non credo tu fossi nell'altro forum quando io cercavo di capire certe "sofferenze"
> poi ho capito
> almeno secondo me
> quello che c'era da capire



No, non c'ero.
E infatti tanti trascorsi non li posso capire.

L'unica cosa che so, è che il Conte mi piace molto, e che mi viene istintivo rileggere molti suoi post in modo benevolo, sfrondando le sboronate come scherzi. E che leggo in lui molta bontà, magari condita da un pizzico di faciloneria.
E un'altra cosa che so è che tu mi piaci molto, e che i tuoi post li leggo con estrema attenzione e piacere. E che non vedo astio o rancore da parte tua nei confronti dei traditori in generale, ma voglia di aiutare a capire. E spesso aiuti davvero.

Fortunatamente, essendo le persone che siete, posso coltivare la mia stima per entrambi indipendentemente.


----------



## passante (27 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Gli hai pure detto "non ti preoccupare, ho un sacco di amici gay, non ce l'ho con voi..."


----------



## Amoremio (27 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No, non c'ero.
> E infatti tanti trascorsi non li posso capire.
> 
> L'unica cosa che so, è che il Conte mi piace molto, e che mi viene istintivo rileggere molti suoi post in modo benevolo, sfrondando le sboronate come scherzi. E che leggo in lui molta bontà, magari condita da un pizzico di faciloneria.
> ...


certo che sì, secondo me


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> *stay tuned...*
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



OOOOOOOOOOO, quanto ancora bisogna aspettare azzo::thinking::fischio:


----------



## Amoremio (27 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> OOOOOOOOOOO, quanto ancora bisogna aspettare azzo::thinking::fischio:


ha detto "stay tuned"
mica "trattieni il respiro nell'attesa" :carneval:


----------



## passante (27 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Capirai, non e' che ci voglia una laurea in sociologia per tradurlo...


 
 epperchè??? che vorrà mai dire dire? :singleeye: non so immaginarmelo


----------



## lothar57 (27 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Capirai, non e' che ci voglia una laurea in sociologia per tradurlo...
> 
> 
> E poi dici agli altri che sono poco fini eh...


Lo so'e'brutto e villano nonche'intercalare popolare,purtroppo,ma sai tra ''maremma maiala'',''belin'',e compagnia siamo li'.
Per sterminator e'giusto...l'ha meritata.
Quintina scusa,io non ti ho fatto niente,perche'l'hai con me?
Anche la storia dei gay:e'vero passante l'aveva detto,ma posso non ricordarlo..o bisogna imparare a memoria tutto quello che succede qua'?
ciao


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Lo so'e'brutto e villano nonche'intercalare popolare,purtroppo,ma sai tra ''maremma maiala'',''belin'',e compagnia siamo li'.
> Per sterminator e'giusto...l'ha meritata.
> Quintina scusa,io non ti ho fatto niente,perche'l'hai con me?
> Anche la storia dei gay:e'vero passante l'aveva detto,ma posso non ricordarlo..o bisogna imparare a memoria tutto quello che succede qua'?
> ciao


A memoria no...perchè ci sono quelle che ti raccontano tutta la storia del forum...dalla preistoria ai giorni nostri...non temere...
Nel 1915...il forumista X...ebbe uno scazzo con Y, ma devi sapere che il moglio di Z...scopava con la marita di R...

Lothar conosco bene Quintina...se le salta la mosca al naso...sei un uomo morto...diremo solo che non condivide alcune cose che scrivi...

Una volta ero con lei a passeggiare...e lei mi parlava della resistenza...dei partigiani...e io...ah ma son fascista...eh?
Mi mollò uno di quei ceffoni...
Ma appunto mi vuole bene lo stesso...basta che non affronti certi discorsi con lei...che la irritano eh?

Quintina...dai abbi pietà...ricordati di come tu fosti svillanata...ai tuoi esordi e come il contino tuo...ti protesse...dai cucciola...buona...


----------



## Sterminator (27 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Lo so'e'brutto e villano nonche'intercalare popolare,purtroppo,ma sai tra ''maremma maiala'',''belin'',e compagnia siamo li'.
> *Per sterminator e'giusto...l'ha meritata.*
> Quintina scusa,io non ti ho fatto niente,perche'l'hai con me?
> Anche la storia dei gay:e'vero passante l'aveva detto,ma posso non ricordarlo..o bisogna imparare a memoria tutto quello che succede qua'?
> ciao


Che cattivone, m'hai fatto la bua...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ao' me pari tanto questo...

http://tv.repubblica.it/copertina/lo-streaker-sfortunato-sbatte-contro-la-parete-di-vetro/60763?video=&ref=HRESS-7http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsPhwmH067Q
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Che cattivone, m'hai fatto la bua...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: :up: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (27 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: :up: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (27 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Che cattivone, m'hai fatto la bua...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


 
non lo apro neanhe,non mi guferai,spero...finche'si scherza ok,ma gufare....


----------



## Sterminator (27 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non lo apro neanhe,non mi guferai,spero...finche'si scherza ok,ma gufare....


Perche' sei cosi' superstizioso?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Te serve per caso una fornitura de sale maggico antimalocchio?

Prezzi modici...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (27 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Perche' sei cosi' superstizioso?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


 
no assolutamente,no,ma se capisco bene riguarda un'incidente in auto,sai io alle volte vado piu'del dovuto e quindi.....


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no assolutamente,no,ma se capisco bene *riguarda un'incidente in auto*,sai io alle volte vado piu'del dovuto e quindi.....


Niente di tutto cio' , e' un video divertente ed innocente  .


----------



## Sterminator (27 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Niente di tutto cio' , e' un video divertente ed innocente  .


A me pare strano che uno cosi' possa comandare qualcosa o qualcuno, se se caga sotto pure ad apri' un filmato...gesu' gesu':mrgreen:

ma stanno svendite da qualche parte che arrivano tutti qua?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (27 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no assolutamente,no,*ma se capisco bene* riguarda un'incidente in auto,sai io alle volte vado piu'del dovuto e quindi.....


Spero che tu non capisca allo stesso modo come non farti scoprire da tua moglie, altrimenti sei proprio fritto!
Certo che tu però me le tiri eh... :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> A me pare strano che uno cosi' possa comandare qualcosa o qualcuno, se se caga sotto pure ad apri' un filmato...gesu' gesu':mrgreen:
> 
> ma stanno svendite da qualche parte che *arrivano tutti qua?*
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Hai dimenticato che stiamo al C.I.M. :mrgreen: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (27 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Hai dimenticato che stiamo al C.I.M. :mrgreen: :rotfl: :rotfl:


ma hanno abolito il T.S.O. pero'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma hanno abolito il T.S.O. pero'...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



NOoooo solo in caso di estrema necessita' 

:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (27 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> NOoooo solo in caso di estrema necessita'
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:


ed insindacabile giudizio....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (27 Gennaio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Spero che tu non capisca allo stesso modo come non farti scoprire da tua moglie, altrimenti sei proprio fritto!
> Certo che tu però me le tiri eh... :carneval:


 
Mah anche tu Eliade,scusa,ti facevo un po'diverso....sai che Prodi all'ultimo consilgio dei Ministri di allora,provo..a parlare in tedesco per vedere se capivano,i suoi Ministri,e'vero vedrai che qui'lo sanno....

Provo a palrare in Croato, chissa' se mi capite.....mahhhhh


Dosvidanja!!!!!  halo prijatelj...va meglio??


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mah anche tu Eliade,scusa,ti facevo un po'*diverso*....sai che Prodi all'ultimo consilgio dei Ministri di allora,provo..a parlare in tedesco per vedere se capivano,i suoi Ministri,e'vero vedrai che qui'lo sanno....
> 
> Provo a palrare in Croato, chissa' se mi capite.....mahhhhh
> 
> ...



:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:ue', ne azzeccassi una :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (27 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mah anche tu Eliade,scusa,*ti facevo un po'diverso*....sai che Prodi all'ultimo consilgio dei Ministri di allora,provo..a parlare in tedesco per vedere se capivano,i suoi Ministri,e'vero vedrai che qui'lo sanno....
> 
> Provo a palrare in Croato, chissa' se mi capite.....mahhhhh
> 
> ...


si capisce :mexican:

(è donna)


----------



## Eliade (27 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mah anche tu Eliade,scusa,ti facevo un po'diverso....


Scusa Lothar, mi facevi un po' diverso, *giustamente come dice Amoremio e aggiungo anche io*, in che senso? 

Io credo di averti ben inquadrato: non conosci l'ironia, nel modo più assoluto.

Poi permettimi di dirti una cosa, sei anche poco intuitivo, mi sembra che Eliade sia un nome abbastanza femminile...

E poi scusa ma perché scrivi le parole accentate con l'apice?


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Scusa Lothar, mi facevi un po' diverso, *giustamente come dice Amoremio e aggiungo anche io*, in che senso?
> 
> Io credo di averti ben inquadrato: non conosci l'ironia, nel modo più assoluto.
> 
> ...



Braccia rubate all'agricoltura :mrgreen: :rotfl: :rotfl:
​


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Scusa Lothar, mi facevi un po' diverso, *giustamente come dice Amoremio e aggiungo anche io*, in che senso?
> 
> Io credo di averti ben inquadrato: non conosci l'ironia, nel modo più assoluto.
> 
> ...


Forse hai un modo di scrivere da maschiaccio eh?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Gennaio 2011)

sterminator ha detto:


> a me pare strano che uno cosi' possa comandare qualcosa o qualcuno, se se caga sotto pure ad apri' un filmato...gesu' gesu':mrgreen:
> 
> *ma stanno svendite da qualche parte che arrivano tutti qua?*
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:d:d:d


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Mk...quale onore ti ringrazio per il paragone,spero di raggiungere i suoi rislutati(matrimonio a parte..)
> Sociologia,scusa non avevo visto


Mi dispiace molto per te. E in quale sociologo ti riconosci?


----------



## Eliade (27 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Forse hai un modo di scrivere da maschiaccio eh?


Ma non è vero!!! Io scrivo schietto, chiaro e ironico! 
:ar:


Mari' ha detto:


> Braccia rubate all'agricoltura :mrgreen: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> ​


Andrò a raccogliere i limoni! :carneval: :carneval:


----------



## Mari' (27 Gennaio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Andrò a raccogliere i limoni! :carneval: :carneval:



:ira: no no quelli te li spedisco io  tu stai bene dove stai :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (27 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :ira: no no quelli te li spedisco io  tu stai bene dove stai :mrgreen:


E vabbè...sto qua...vorrà dire che mi farà una bella limonata con i tuoi limoni!


----------



## lothar57 (28 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> si capisce :mexican:
> 
> (è donna)


 scusami,e'la maledetta fretta...ciao


----------



## lothar57 (28 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Mi dispiace molto per te. E in quale sociologo ti riconosci?


 in nessuno,a sociologia ci sono andato dopo 10 esami di economia e commercio,  avendo cominciato a lavorare,  tutto assieme non riuscivo.
Cosi'pagando un casino di tasse arretrate,sono passato a sociologia,e con una gran fatica,intanto mi ero sposato,mi sono laureato,20 gg dopo e'arrivato il primo figlio....appena in tempo...dopo non sarei mai riuscito


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> in nessuno,a sociologia ci sono andato dopo 10 esami di economia e commercio,  avendo cominciato a lavorare,  tutto assieme non riuscivo.
> Cosi'pagando un casino di tasse arretrate,sono passato a sociologia,e con una gran fatica,intanto mi ero sposato,mi sono laureato,20 gg dopo e'arrivato il primo figlio....appena in tempo...dopo non sarei mai riuscito


e va beh ma avrai pur dovuto dare degli esami in sociologia e la tesi pure... un'idea te la sarei fatta, altrimenti che laurea ti hanno dato???


----------



## Amoremio (28 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> e va beh ma avrai pur dovuto dare degli esami in sociologia e la tesi pure... un'idea te la sarei fatta, altrimenti che laurea ti hanno dato???


 
punti Mira lanza? :carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (28 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> e va beh ma avrai pur dovuto dare degli esami in sociologia e la tesi pure... un'idea te la sarei fatta, altrimenti che laurea ti hanno dato???


l'ho fatta solo perche'mi scocciava buttare via 10 esami,il tempo perso a studiare,le tasse etc....era l'unica facolta'a riconoscerne mi pare 8 o 9,e poi confesso che saprevo fosse veloce.
Infine trattasi di 21 anni fa'.........


----------



## Amoremio (28 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> l'ho fatta solo perche'mi scocciava buttare via 10 esami,il tempo perso a studiare,le tasse etc....era l'unica facolta'a riconoscerne mi pare 8 o 9,e poi confesso che saprevo fosse veloce.
> Infine trattasi di 21 anni fa'.........


 
e il titolo di scuola superiore qual'è?


----------



## lothar57 (28 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e il titolo di scuola superiore qual'è?


scientifico


----------



## Amoremio (28 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> scientifico


bhè sì!
difficile far senza una laurea purchessia


----------



## lothar57 (28 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> bhè sì!
> difficile far senza una laurea purchessia


E'stato orgoglio,in famiglia sono tutti laureati,mia moglie con 110 e lode.Mi e'servita comunque,perche' tra 30anni di commercio e quella,le persone dopo dopo 2 minuti le ''battezzo'',e spesso ci prendo,e serve moltissimo....


----------



## Amoremio (28 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> E'stato orgoglio,in famiglia sono tutti laureati,mia moglie con 110 e lode.Mi e'servita comunque,perche' tra 30anni di commercio e quella,le persone dopo dopo 2 minuti le ''battezzo'',e spesso ci prendo,e serve moltissimo....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

senz'altro

mi pareva, infatti


----------



## lothar57 (28 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> senz'altro
> 
> mi pareva, infatti


daiiiii e'ovvio che intendo persone in carne e ossa,con cui parlare guardandole negli occhi,con il virtuale lo so'benissimo,siete piu'bravi voi


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> daiiiii e'ovvio che intendo persone in carne e ossa,con cui parlare guardandole negli occhi,con il virtuale lo so'benissimo,siete piu'bravi voi


Bravo Lothar ti stanno confessando per benino...ora vedi se riesci tu a cavar fuori dalle tue detrattrici il loro titolo di studio...in cosa è laureata amoremio? Dai provaci...hai la mia penedizione...

Occhio che stanno usando contro di te la tecnica persesca...e lo fanno solo per sapere i cazzi tuoi...ricorda che non devi a loro nessuna giustificazione...

Anzi scrivi pure più sgrammaticato che puoi...che è divertente...
Ma dove siamo qui?
Che uno debba render conto ad altri utenti perfino del suo modo di scrivere? eh?

Comunque hai nervi saldi...
Fin'ora non hai insultato nessuno...sei forte Lothar!


----------



## Daniele (28 Gennaio 2011)

Che centra il titolo si studio?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Che centra il titolo si studio?


Niente.
Io puntavo il dito sulla tecnica "cava informazioni" che io utente non voglio darvi.
Ricordati eh? Io ci sono passato.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Niente.
> Io puntavo il dito sulla tecnica "cava informazioni" che io utente non voglio darvi.
> Ricordati eh? Io ci sono passato.


Credo che in questo caso non c'entri nulla una ipotetica tecnica "cava informazioni".
Ci si chiedeva quanto pesasse e avesse pesato nella vita di Lothar la laurea che ha portato (non richiesto) come prova del fatto che, se volesse, scriverebbe benissimo.
Per quanto io sia qui da poco, penso di poter dire che il caso di Lothar è diverso dal tuo.


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bravo Lothar ti stanno confessando per benino...ora vedi se riesci tu a cavar fuori dalle tue detrattrici il loro titolo di studio...in cosa è laureata amoremio? Dai provaci...hai la mia penedizione...
> 
> Occhio che stanno usando contro di te la* tecnica persesca*...e lo fanno solo per sapere i cazzi tuoi...ricorda che non devi a loro nessuna giustificazione...
> 
> ...


 trovo di cattivo gusto tirare fuori questa assurda teoria.
persa non c'è più, ti basti questo


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> trovo di cattivo gusto tirare fuori questa assurda teoria.
> persa non c'è più, ti basti questo


Ok...ho usato un termine pesante...
Non è assurda.
Fu scientificamente dimostrata con dati oggettivi alla mano.
Minè...non sono un uomo stupido eh?
Qua dentro se appare il 10% di me è già tanto.


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...ho usato un termine pesante...
> Non è assurda.
> *Fu scientificamente dimostrata con dati oggettivi alla mano.*
> *Minè...non sono un uomo stupido eh?*
> Qua dentro se appare il 10% di me è già tanto.


 forse sono io una donna stupida ma non credo assolutamente a quella teoria _scientifica_


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Credo che in questo caso non c'entri nulla una ipotetica tecnica "cava informazioni".
> Ci si chiedeva quanto pesasse e avesse pesato nella vita di Lothar la laurea che ha portato (non richiesto) come prova del fatto che, se volesse, scriverebbe benissimo.
> Per quanto io sia qui da poco, penso di poter dire che il caso di Lothar è diverso dal tuo.


Mi stai già canfutando?:carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (28 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> trovo di cattivo gusto tirare fuori questa assurda teoria.
> persa non c'è più, ti basti questo


cattivo gusto è il suo secondo nome :bleah:


----------



## lothar57 (28 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bravo Lothar ti stanno confessando per benino...ora vedi se riesci tu a cavar fuori dalle tue detrattrici il loro titolo di studio...in cosa è laureata amoremio? Dai provaci...hai la mia penedizione...
> 
> Occhio che stanno usando contro di te la tecnica persesca...e lo fanno solo per sapere i cazzi tuoi...ricorda che non devi a loro nessuna giustificazione...
> 
> ...


Ti e'sfuggita l'imprecazione tipicamente made in Bo,a sterminator....
Certo carissimo Conte che qui'e'un delirio,io come dicono loro saro'sicuramente troppo diretto e magari brutale,ma e'meglio          gio cosi'che piangersi addosso come fanno in molti/e.
Non ho insultato nessuno e mai lo faro',anche se con me l'hanno fatto,ma non perche'sono buono,tutt'altro,ma perche'sono superiore.
Dai retta a me amico,e'la cosa piu furba,viceversa queste donnelle.....
senti anche tu?si stanno preparando a sparare,e'lo stesso rumore di quando caricavo lo stramaledetto Garand...


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ti e'sfuggita l'imprecazione tipicamente made in Bo,a sterminator....
> Certo carissimo Conte che qui'e'un delirio,io come dicono loro saro'sicuramente troppo diretto e magari brutale,ma e'meglio gio cosi'che piangersi addosso come fanno in molti/e.
> Non ho insultato nessuno e mai lo faro',anche se con me l'hanno fatto,ma non perche'sono buono,tutt'altro,ma perche'sono superiore.
> Dai retta a me amico,e'la cosa piu furba,viceversa queste donnelle.....
> senti anche tu?si stanno preparando a sparare,e'lo stesso rumore di quando caricavo lo stramaledetto Garand...


 che parliamo a fare con te, passaci mandrake


----------



## Mari' (28 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ti e'sfuggita l'imprecazione tipicamente made in Bo,a sterminator....
> Certo carissimo Conte che qui'e'un delirio,io come dicono loro saro'sicuramente troppo diretto e magari brutale,ma e'meglio          gio cosi'che piangersi addosso come fanno in molti/e.
> Non ho insultato nessuno e mai lo faro',anche se con me l'hanno fatto,ma non perche'sono buono,tutt'altro,ma perche'sono superiore.
> Dai retta a me amico,e'la cosa piu furba,viceversa *queste donnelle.....*
> senti anche tu?si stanno preparando a sparare,e'lo stesso rumore di quando caricavo lo stramaledetto Garand...


Dillo a chi conosci e frequenti tu ... cose da pazzi in questo forum


----------



## lothar57 (28 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> che parliamo a fare con te, passaci mandrake


 
non posso e imboscato con la sua amante


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non posso e imboscato con la sua amante


 vabò, gli lascio un messaggio nella batsegreteria ...
ops...devo aver fatto confusione.:racchia:


----------



## Eliade (28 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> E'stato orgoglio,in famiglia sono tutti laureati,mia moglie con 110 e lode.Mi e'servita comunque,perche' tra 30anni di commercio e quella,le persone dopo dopo 2 minuti le ''battezzo''*,e spesso ci prendo,e serve moltissimo...*.


A parte, ovviamente, il capire il sesso della persona, il genere di un video nemmeno visto, ecc...:rotfl:


No ok, ho scritto solo per dire una cosa ad una persona (e questa sa che mi riferisco a lei): non è vero che sono permalosa!!! :ar:


----------



## lothar57 (28 Gennaio 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> A parte, ovviamente, il capire il sesso della persona, il genere di un video nemmeno visto, ecc...:rotfl:
> 
> 
> No ok, ho scritto solo per dire una cosa ad una persona (e questa sa che mi riferisco a lei): non è vero che sono permalosa!!! :ar:


Ehm ehm forse non hai letto bene:io parlo di vita reale,non virtuale dove chiunque,puo'essere chiunque.
Il video?senza offesa per nessuno,quelle che manda sterminator non lo vedo neanche...


----------



## lothar57 (28 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> vabò, gli lascio un messaggio nella batsegreteria ...
> ops...devo aver fatto confusione.:racchia:


infatti tesoro.......mandrake non batman....nessun problema il bat e lui sono amici


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> infatti tesoro.......mandrake non batman....nessun problema il bat e lui sono amici


 ah, meno male


----------



## passante (28 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dove siamo qui?
> 
> Comunque hai nervi saldi...
> Fin'ora non hai insultato nessuno...sei forte Lothar!





lothar57 ha detto:


> Non ho insultato nessuno e mai lo faro',anche se con me l'hanno fatto,ma non perche'sono buono,tutt'altro,ma perche'sono superiore.
> Dai retta a me amico,e'la cosa piu furba,viceversa queste donnelle.....
> senti anche tu?si stanno preparando a sparare,e'lo stesso rumore di quando caricavo lo stramaledetto Garand...


ma nooooo :unhappy: :unhappy: :unhappy: :carneval:

epperò pinceton, dai...


----------



## lothar57 (28 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dillo a chi conosci e frequenti tu ... cose da pazzi in questo forum


senza offesa,un po'sclero?????Ah certo con quel avatar...


----------



## passante (28 Gennaio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> ma nooooo :unhappy: :unhappy: :unhappy: :carneval:
> 
> epperò pinceton, dai...


mi quoto per spiegarmi:

per Lothar: nel senso che fino a che Pinceton non ti faceva i complimenti per la gentilezza eri gentilissimo :unhappy: 

per pinceton: nel senso che "epperò, dai "


----------



## lothar57 (28 Gennaio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> mi quoto per spiegarmi:
> 
> per Lothar: nel senso che fino a che Pinceton non ti faceva i compimenti per la gentilezza eri gentilissimo :unhappy:
> 
> per pinceton: nel senso che "epperò, dai "


Passante,dico seriamente,mi spiace ti abbia dato questa impressione,poi scusa possono scherzare solo gli altri??
In fondo qualche battuta goliardica ci vuole,non sei d'accordo?
ciao


----------



## passante (28 Gennaio 2011)

però basta, non mi impiccio più.


----------



## Amoremio (28 Gennaio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> mi quoto per spiegarmi:
> 
> per Lothar: nel senso che fino a che Pinceton non ti faceva i complimenti per la gentilezza eri gentilissimo :unhappy:
> 
> per pinceton: nel senso che "epperò, dai "


è Minerva che ti ha spiegato come chiarire il pensiero, eh? :carneval:


----------



## passante (28 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> è Minerva che ti ha spiegato come chiarire il pensiero, eh? :carneval:


e dì che non è chiaro...


----------



## Amoremio (28 Gennaio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> e dì che non è chiaro...


c'era un pensiero? :mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse sono io una donna stupida ma non credo assolutamente a quella teoria _scientifica_


Ogni teoria è quantomai vera quanto più resiste ai tentativi di falsificazione. (leggi Karl Popper)...Congetture e confutazioni.


----------



## Minerva (28 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> è Minerva che ti ha spiegato come chiarire il pensiero, eh? :carneval:


 devo sempre intervenire con la mia efficace ed esaustiva dialettica .che fatica, però:angeletto:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ti e'sfuggita l'imprecazione tipicamente made in Bo,a sterminator....
> Certo carissimo Conte che qui'e'un delirio,io come dicono loro saro'sicuramente troppo diretto e magari brutale,ma e'meglio          gio cosi'che piangersi addosso come fanno in molti/e.
> Non ho insultato nessuno e mai lo faro',anche se con me l'hanno fatto,ma non perche'sono buono,tutt'altro,ma perche'sono superiore.
> Dai retta a me amico,e'la cosa piu furba,viceversa queste donnelle.....
> senti anche tu?si stanno preparando a sparare,e'lo stesso rumore di quando caricavo lo stramaledetto Garand...


Ahahahahaa...dai vediamo se le donnelle qua sanno che cose è il mitico Garand...ci scommetti che non lo sanno?
Adesso sono tutte spaventate...
Ok..anch'io sarò superiore...


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ahahahahaa...dai vediamo se le donnelle qua sanno *che cose è il mitico Garand*...ci scommetti che non lo sanno?
> Adesso sono tutte spaventate...
> Ok..anch'io sarò superiore...



Che paura....

Non ci vuole molto.
L'importante non è quanto sai, ma se sai come procurarti le informazioni che ti servono.


----------



## Amoremio (28 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Che paura....
> 
> Non ci vuole molto.
> L'importante non è quanto sai, ma se sai come procurarti le informazioni che ti servono.


e poi ci sono tanti motivi per cui una donna può saperlo, anche se non è nell'età in cui può averlo maneggiato per lavoro


----------



## lothar57 (28 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e poi ci sono tanti motivi per cui una donna può saperlo, anche se non è nell'età in cui può averlo maneggiato per lavoro


 
Garand per lavoro????uhm uhm forse sbagli..articolo


----------



## lothar57 (28 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ahahahahaa...dai vediamo se le donnelle qua sanno che cose è il mitico Garand...ci scommetti che non lo sanno?
> Adesso sono tutte spaventate...
> Ok..anch'io sarò superiore...


 
occhio che la pasionaria si e'gia'incavolata,sai che donnelle le fa'andare in bestia....bravo Conte,c'e'anche da dire che noi siamo proprio superiori....e di molto.......:up:


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> in nessuno,a sociologia ci sono andato dopo 10 esami di economia e commercio, avendo cominciato a lavorare, tutto assieme non riuscivo.
> Cosi'pagando un casino di tasse arretrate,sono passato a sociologia,e con una gran fatica,intanto mi ero sposato,mi sono laureato,20 gg dopo e'arrivato il primo figlio....appena in tempo...dopo non sarei mai riuscito


In nessuno? 

Spiegami sta cosa delle tasse arretrate che non capisco.


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dillo a chi conosci e frequenti tu ... cose da pazzi in questo forum


Mi ricorda sempre di più Silvio, che è il suo eroe, pare... :mexican:


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Garand per lavoro????uhm uhm forse sbagli..articolo



Se una donna è abbastanza giovane, vuol dire che è nata quando i regolamenti hanno cominciato a permettere che scegliesse la carriera militare. Un lavoro, se serve specificare.


----------



## Amoremio (28 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Garand per lavoro????uhm uhm forse sbagli..articolo


assolutamente no

apri la mente


----------



## Mari' (28 Gennaio 2011)

*OK!*

Vabbuo', lasciamo correre, perdere ... forse e' in atto un altro esperimento in questo forum  ... dopo il casino  prevedo la prossima apertura con questo titolo:


*Era Glaciale IV*


Vi avverto  astenetevi dai sondaggi :mrgreen:



Adda passa' a nuttata! (diceva il Grande Eduardo)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVrI9_yNEgY




:leggi:​​


----------



## Amoremio (28 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> occhio che la pasionaria si e'gia'incavolata,sai che donnelle le fa'andare in bestia....bravo Conte,c'e'anche da dire che noi siamo proprio superiori....e di molto.......:up:


 
che uomo! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (28 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Mi ricorda sempre di più Silvio, che è il suo eroe, pare... :mexican:


che uomo 2 :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (28 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> In nessuno?
> 
> Spiegami sta cosa delle tasse arretrate che non capisco.


Iniziando a lavorare avevo smesso di dare esami e pagare le tasse,pensando di piantare tutto li',un bel giorno l'Alma Mater mi scrisse di pagare tutto o avrebbero annullato gli esami sostenuti.
Quindi ho pagato fior di lire, e messo in pari,sono corso a sociologia.


----------



## Amoremio (28 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se una donna è abbastanza giovane, vuol dire che è nata quando i regolamenti hanno cominciato a permettere che scegliesse la carriera militare. Un lavoro, se serve specificare.


ti ammiro per l'impegno didattico :mexican:


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Iniziando a lavorare avevo smesso di dare esami e pagare le tasse,pensando di piantare tutto li',un bel giorno l'Alma Mater mi scrisse di pagare tutto o avrebbero annullato gli esami sostenuti.
> Quindi ho pagato fior di lire, e messo in pari,sono corso a sociologia.


Tesi in?


----------



## Mari' (28 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> occhio che la pasionaria si e'gia'incavolata,sai che donnelle le fa'andare in bestia....bravo Conte,c'e'anche da dire che noi siamo proprio superiori....e di molto.......:up:


Lhotar sei proprio una "*Lota*" :up:

http://www.napoletanita.it/cgi-bin/etimologia.pl?etimo=lota​


----------



## lothar57 (28 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se una donna è abbastanza giovane, vuol dire che è nata quando i regolamenti hanno cominciato a permettere che scegliesse la carriera militare. Un lavoro, se serve specificare.


Nausicaa,non credo lo usino piu'era vecchio 30 anni fa',lo usarono gli Americani nelle guerra di Corea......e le Brigate Rosse perche'era l'unico che perforasse i vetri blindati delle auto


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ti ammiro per l'impegno didattico :mexican:


La carriera scolastica non fa per me però... troppo poche soddisfazioni!


----------



## Amoremio (28 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Tesi in?


la donna in verticale: mito o minaccia alla società?


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> la donna in verticale: mito o minaccia alla società?


:mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (28 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Nausicaa,*non credo lo usino* piu'era vecchio 30 anni fa',lo usarono gli Americani nelle guerra di Corea......e le Brigate Rosse perche'era l'unico che perforasse i vetri blindati delle auto


seee!!!!


----------



## Mari' (28 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Mi ricorda sempre di più Silvio, che è il suo eroe, pare... :mexican:



Sinceramente a me ricorda questa poesia:


*O'  STRUNZ!* ​ Anna Amitrano

​ Ce stanno tanta tipe è  strunz...

Ò strunz cà galleggia...
Ò strunz cà se crede  intelligente,
te vò fa credere, cà meglio e isso nun c’è niente!​ 
O’ strunz diplomato o laureato, ma cà da vita nun ha mai  capito niente...
O’ strunz che se crede e esser bello...
s’atteggia, se  strurzella e vò fa ò buffunciello!​ Ce stànn e strunz piccerilli, cà  crescenn addeventano leccaculi...
e cà per loro fortuna, addeventano  adderittura uomini di potere, politici o
imprenditori..

A logica dò strunz è giusta assaje!
Se la cava  egregiamente...
è furbo, tene successo int’ò lavoro e dint’à vita
e dò  suoio ce mette poco e niente...

O’ strunz medio è ò chiù rompipalle, ca quando se fa  gruosso,
l’unico modo po’ fermà...
nà bbotta ‘ncapo o ‘mpiett tu ce  dà!​ 
Ce stann strunz cà cercamm e ce lassà sempe arret...
ma  nù saccio comm e quand...
ce truvamm sempe annant!​ 
Pe nù parlà e chilli strunz cà piaceno  tant’assaje...
Cà nù promettono niente e niente danno...
te pigliano, te  lassano e nun se decidono maje...​ 
O’ cunsiglio cà te dò, è semplice e cunciso.
Si allaje  ò dispiacere e ‘ncuntrà a nù strunz...

Avvolgilo per benino...
int’à nù  rotolone Regina...
E senza compromessi...
né rimpianti... né  processo...
Jettalo direttamente dint’ò cesso!

:carneval:
​


----------



## lothar57 (28 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Lhotar sei proprio una "*Lota*" :up:
> 
> http://www.napoletanita.it/cgi-bin/etimologia.pl?etimo=lota​


Mari'spero non sia un'offesa,ma non credo,Napoletani permalosi non ne conosco,anzi sono tutti simpatici.


----------



## lothar57 (28 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> seee!!!!


 yes donna...gittata 1.5 km,loro sparavano da 3 metri,fa'un po'i conti..


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Nausicaa,non credo lo usino piu'era vecchio 30 anni fa',lo usarono gli Americani nelle guerra di Corea......e le Brigate Rosse perche'era l'unico che perforasse i vetri blindati delle auto



Lo usano ancora alcuni drill teams.
Senza considerare i residuati venduti ad altre Nazioni


----------



## Mari' (28 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mari'spero non sia un'offesa,ma non credo,*Napoletani* permalosi non ne conosco,anzi sono tutti simpatici.



Abbiamo un alto senso critico, la storia ci ha insegnato


----------



## Amoremio (28 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> yes donna...gittata 1.5 km,loro sparavano da 3 metri,fa'un po'i conti..


mi riferivo all'uso

per certo era ancora in uso pochi anni fa


----------



## lothar57 (28 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sinceramente a me ricorda questa poesia:​
> 
> 
> *O' STRUNZ!*
> ...


 :carnevaloteri farlo tradurre dalla mia dolce meta'...suo padre era campano..ho capito benissimo....signori si nasce,non si diventa...


----------



## lothar57 (28 Gennaio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Lo usano ancora alcuni drill teams.
> Senza considerare i residuati venduti ad altre Nazioni


A di'in qualche guerriglia sperduta serve ancora,dove non ci sono mi soldi per Ak,o M16 adoperano quello


----------



## lothar57 (28 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> che uomo! :rotfl::rotfl:


Belle gnocche vi saluto con deferenza..io stacco e  me ne vado,alla prossima,buona serata,e buon divertimento..Conte resta in trincea,e...occhio vigile

Hasta la vista


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Belle gnocche vi saluto con deferenza..io stacco e me ne vado,alla prossima,buona serata,e buon divertimento..Conte resta in trincea,e...occhio vigile
> 
> Hasta la vista


 
Cia


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *Belle gnocche* vi saluto con deferenza..io stacco e me ne vado,alla prossima,buona serata,e buon divertimento..Conte resta in trincea,e...occhio vigile
> 
> Hasta la vista


Potresti avere la cortesia di usare un linguaggio più consono alle signore? Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Amoremio (28 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Potresti avere la cortesia di usare un linguaggio più consono alle signore? Merci beaucoup.


gnocche o donnelle
tertium non datur  :mexican:


un'altro che è terrorizzato dalle donne e ha bisogno di dimostrare a parole la superiorità che non sente
porta pazienza
chè non ne vale la pena


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> gnocche o donnelle
> tertium non datur :mexican:
> 
> 
> ...


Tutta la pazienza del mondo. Infatti sottolineo e sottolineo e sottolineo. Chissà che magari in modo subliminale qualcosa gli arrivi :mrgreen:.


----------



## Mari' (28 Gennaio 2011)

Ettore Petrolini lo diceva  E' nu cafunciell :mrgreen: :up: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Potresti avere la cortesia di usare un linguaggio più consono alle signore? Merci beaucoup.


Ok bella patonzina meneghina, ci penso io ad educare Lothar...lui mi ascolterà!:mexican:


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok bella patonzina meneghina, ci penso io ad educare Lothar...lui mi ascolterà!:mexican:


Ma tu donna non sei, lascia fare a noi... :mrgreen:

ps patonzina non è termine gentile eh


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma tu donna non sei, lascia fare a noi... :mrgreen:
> 
> ps patonzina non è termine gentile eh


Uffa...non ti va mai bene niente di me...
Già lascio fare a voi...
Ma per favore non massacratemi Lothar...
A me sta molto simpatico...dai su...
Allora sei una bella cotoletta milanese...se gnocca non ti va...
Ah ecco...na bella pollastrina! Pul andare? :carneval:


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uffa...non ti va mai bene niente di me...
> Già lascio fare a voi...
> Ma per favore non massacratemi Lothar...
> A me sta molto simpatico...dai su...
> ...


NEIN, proprio non ci riesci eh? :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> NEIN, proprio non ci riesci eh? :mrgreen:


Tu quoque! 
Oh essere umana dotata di pensiero e cervello...
Oh tu essere libero e indipendente...
Dolcissima strega fatata,,,dolce erinne arpia...come stai?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu quoque!
> Oh essere umana dotata di pensiero e cervello...
> Oh tu essere libero e indipendente...
> Dolcissima strega fatata,,,dolce erinne arpia...come stai?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Muy bien querido gracias :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Muy bien querido gracias :mrgreen:


Visto Lothar? Vedi come si fa? Impara...dal nonno qua...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (29 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Tesi in?


sai che non ricordo?


----------



## lothar57 (29 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Tesi in?


 
Ecco ora ricordoensa te sulla Comunita' Europea,allora in pratica nascente,e sui vantaggi della...moneta unica.....infatti ...

Sono stupito;belle gnocche era una battuta non voleva essere offensivo,ma voi pero'potete dire quello che volete e io solo subire?????
COmunque se vi turba,non lo diro'mai piu',ok?


----------



## aristocat (30 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ecco ora ricordoensa te sulla Comunita' Europea,allora in pratica nascente,e sui vantaggi della...moneta unica.....infatti ...


Bè è molto interessante l'argomento, tra l'altro hai mantenuto un certo "contatto" con l'economia che è stata la tua prima scelta di studi

comunque capisco cosa si prova a dover cambiare tipo di studi solo perchè quello che si è scelto (causa "frequenza obbligatoria", controllo delle presenze ecc.) non è più adatto a una vita da lavoratore, genitore ecc.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vabbuo', lasciamo correre, perdere ... forse e' in atto un altro esperimento in questo forum  ... dopo il casino  prevedo la prossima apertura con questo titolo:
> 
> 
> *Era Glaciale IV*​
> ...


 Fatalista! :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (30 Gennaio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> *Fatalista!* :rotfl:



:ira:

​ Razionale ... 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :ira:​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Razionata :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (30 Gennaio 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> *Razionata* :rotfl:



Ehhhhhhhhhhh ... ma non sono a casa mia , altrimenti:


:voodoo:​


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Bè è molto interessante l'argomento, tra l'altro hai mantenuto un certo "contatto" con l'economia che è stata la tua prima scelta di studi
> 
> comunque capisco cosa si prova a dover cambiare tipo di studi solo perchè quello che si è scelto (causa "frequenza obbligatoria", controllo delle presenze ecc.) non è più adatto a una vita da lavoratore, genitore ecc.


La cosa buffa e'che la laurea non mi serve per fare il commerciante,ne'per le altre cariche e funzioni che svolgo in altre attivita'......


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> La cosa buffa e'che la laurea non mi serve per fare il commerciante,ne'per le altre cariche e funzioni che svolgo in altre attivita'......




Ma quando telefoni dici "Buongiorno, sono il dott. Lothar"?


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma quando telefoni dici "Buongiorno, sono il dott. Lothar"?


 
Si'come tu dici''buongiorno sono Quintina''.........


 Sai una cosa?Il raduno di Mn non vorrei perderlo perche'credo che tu e le altre''api pungenti'',magari davanti a una bottiglia di Bianco di Custoza,e cibo annesso,siate magari di piacevole compagnia


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Si'come tu dici''buongiorno sono Quintina''.........
> 
> 
> Sai una cosa?Il raduno di Mn non vorrei perderlo perche'credo che tu e le altre''api pungenti'',magari davanti a una bottiglia di Bianco di Custoza,e cibo annesso,siate magari di piacevole compagnia


Vedi di non mancare...
Non posso essere lasciato solo a combattere come un domatore in una gabbia di tigri...XD...
Si Quintina è molto di compagnia e fa pure tanto ridere...


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vedi di non mancare...
> Non posso essere lasciato solo a combattere come un domatore in una gabbia di tigri...XD...
> Si Quintina è molto di compagnia e fa pure tanto ridere...


Ciao Conte...io prendo la frusta e la seggiola poi le mettiamo tutte a cuccia, a fusare..mi viene da ridere perche'sto'usando le stesse parole con un'altra persona.......che crede di essere una tigre


----------



## Amoremio (31 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Conte...io prendo la frusta e la seggiola poi le mettiamo tutte a cuccia, a fusare..mi viene da ridere perche'sto'usando le stesse parole con un'altra persona.......che crede di essere una tigre


a me dà molto fastidio che si parli in questi termini delle donne

lothar non è il primo che usa questa modalità 
e ad altri non è stato eccepito se non da qualcuno

di solito, la replica è che si scherza e che chi lo eccepisce è nervoso o isterico o altro

la realtà è che foss'anche uno scherzo, chi parla così è un gran villano

oltre che, nella maggior parte dei casi, uno che prende pose da "capetto" solo per nascondere che nella realtà è una pecora 

ma che tristezza!


----------



## Mari' (31 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> a me dà molto fastidio che si parli in questi termini delle donne
> 
> lothar non è il primo che usa questa modalità
> e ad altri non è stato eccepito se non da qualcuno
> ...



Ti approvo anche in reputazione 

Purtroppo siamo (tu, io e poche altre) siamo una minoranza, l'utente piace a certa gente, la maggioranza ... quindi acqua in bocca ed andiamo avanti


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> a me dà molto fastidio che si parli in questi termini delle donne
> 
> lothar non è il primo che usa questa modalità
> e ad altri non è stato eccepito se non da qualcuno
> ...


 ti quoto e alla grande!


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Conte...io prendo la frusta e la seggiola poi le mettiamo tutte a cuccia, a fusare..mi viene da ridere perche'sto'usando le stesse parole con un'altra persona.......che crede di essere una tigre


Sono sicura che questa è la classica sboronata da uomo fatta al bar con amici
Partendo dal presupposto che non siamo al bar.....scommeterei proprio poco che il raduno finisca così


----------



## Minerva (31 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Conte...io prendo la frusta e la seggiola poi le mettiamo tutte a cuccia, a fusare*..mi viene da ridere* perche'sto'usando le stesse parole con un'altra persona.......che crede di essere una tigre


 anche a me:mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (31 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono sicura che questa è la *classica sboronata da uomo fatta al bar con amici*
> Partendo dal presupposto che non siamo al bar.....scommeterei proprio poco che il raduno finisca così


ebbi già a dire che mi disturbano le sboronate da bar

mi danno la sensazione di aver a che fare con dei poveretti che ad esse si dedicano e che non sono capaci di rendersi conto che questo non è un bar
quantomeno non di quel genere


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> a me dà molto fastidio che si parli in questi termini delle donne
> 
> lothar non è il primo che usa questa modalità
> e ad altri non è stato eccepito se non da qualcuno
> ...


Signore siete messe male,scusate se lo dico.
Io sto'scherzando,come sempre faccio in simili frangenti,e cosi'il Conte, e voi vi offendete.....che roba e che cosa di paglia...
Permalose,insofferenti,sempre nere e incavolate,basta mezza parola e via...ma divertitevi,ridete,scherzate,cosa siamo qua' a fare????
Possibile che con voi si possa e si debba solo piangere.....mah...comunque affar vostro.
La mancanza di ironia e spirito e'una brutta cosa,lo sapete?????


----------



## Minerva (31 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Signore siete messe male,scusate se lo dico.
> Io sto'scherzando,come sempre faccio in simili frangenti,e cosi'il Conte, e voi vi offendete.....che roba e che cosa di paglia...
> Permalose,insofferenti,sempre nere e incavolate,basta mezza parola e via...ma divertitevi,ridete,scherzate,cosa siamo qua' a fare????
> Possibile che con voi si possa e si debba solo piangere.....mah...comunque affar vostro.
> *La mancanza di ironia e spirito e'una brutta cosa,lo sapete*?????


vero


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Signore siete messe male,scusate se lo dico.
> Io sto'scherzando,come sempre faccio in simili frangenti,e cosi'il Conte, e voi vi offendete.....che roba e che cosa di paglia...
> Permalose,insofferenti,sempre nere e incavolate,basta mezza parola e via...ma divertitevi,ridete,scherzate,cosa siamo qua' a fare????
> Possibile che con voi si possa e si debba solo piangere.....mah...comunque affar vostro.
> *La mancanza di ironia e spirito e'una brutta cosa,lo sapete?????*


 su questo sono d'accordo con te! :up:


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono sicura che questa è la classica sboronata da uomo fatta al bar con amici
> Partendo dal presupposto che non siamo al bar.....scommeterei proprio poco che il raduno finisca così


 
farfalla io la bar non ci vado,e le sboronate neanche,si chiama in un'altro modo,scherzare,ma qui'non e'possibile,bisogna pensare a ''essere o non essere'',
Come l'animo umano in un contesto empiricamente futurista,possa non sintonizzarsi con l'avvenuta esplicazione della simbosi geneticamente ascrivibile all'avvento,cautamente positivista,della relazione tolemaica in virtu'di deficienze caratteriali.,che comunque non inficino la relativita'oggettivamente presente nel contesto sintomatico.
Naturalmente bisogna ottimizzare il gene..............:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ebbi già a dire che mi disturbano le sboronate da bar
> 
> mi danno la sensazione di aver a che fare con dei poveretti che ad esse si dedicano e che non sono capaci di rendersi conto che questo non è un bar
> quantomeno non di quel genere


Un bar?questa e'la sala d'aspetto delle pompe funebri....


Va mo'la' burdela.....(non e'un offesa vuol dire ragazza in romagnolo)
fai bene l'arzdora(piadinaia sempre in romagnolo),e apparecchia la tavola.......


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> farfalla io la bar non ci vado,e le sboronate neanche,si chiama in un'altro modo,scherzare,ma qui'non e'possibile,bisogna pensare a ''essere o non essere'',
> Come l'animo umano in un contesto empiricamente futurista,possa non sintonizzarsi con l'avvenuta esplicazione della simbosi geneticamente ascrivibile all'avvento,cautamente positivista,della relazione tolemaica in virtu'di deficienze caratteriali.,che comunque non inficino la relativita'oggettivamente presente nel contesto sintomatico.
> Naturalmente bisogna ottimizzare il gene..............:rotfl:


 mi sembra che qui si scherzi continuamente e nessuno se la prende per questo! forse è solo che a volte si possono mal interpretare alcuni post! vedi a volte quello che è scritto (nostante le faccine) non è facile interpretare come quanto si parla _vis-a-vis_ con una persona...
magari è solo questo che ha fatto nascere l'equivoco!  :up::up::up:


----------



## Mari' (31 Gennaio 2011)

*è venuto meglio Pinocchio con una sega che certa  gente con una scopata!!!
*(Bruja)*

:mrgreen:
 *


----------



## Amoremio (31 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Signore siete messe male,scusate se lo dico.
> *Io sto'scherzando*,come sempre faccio in simili frangenti,e cosi'il Conte, e voi vi offendete.....che roba e che cosa di paglia...
> *Permalose,insofferenti,sempre nere e incavolate*,basta mezza parola e via...ma divertitevi,ridete,scherzate,cosa siamo qua' a fare????
> Possibile che con voi si possa e si debba solo piangere.....mah...comunque affar vostro.
> La mancanza di ironia e spirito e'una brutta cosa,lo sapete?????


come volevasi dimostrare

ma ciò non toglie che, come dicevo, chi scherza così è un gran villano

per dimostrare ironia e spirito, tu sghignazzi quando qualcuno parlando con qualcun'altro dice, di fronte a te, che sei un povero pirla a cui non si drizza?

tanto per capire


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> a me dà molto fastidio che si parli in questi termini delle donne
> 
> lothar non è il primo che usa questa modalità
> e ad altri non è stato eccepito se non da qualcuno
> ...


Non delle donne...ma delle forumiste eh?
Le donne che conosce lui...sono differenti eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Si'come tu dici''buongiorno sono Quintina''.........
> 
> 
> Sai una cosa?Il raduno di Mn non vorrei perderlo perche'credo che tu e le altre''api pungenti'',magari davanti a una bottiglia di Bianco di Custoza,e cibo annesso,siate magari di piacevole compagnia




Ti sbagli, io dico "Buongiorno, sono la dott.ssa Quintina" perché io sono molto fiera della mia laurea. Anzi dovrei dire "Buongiorno sono il dottore di ricerca Quintina", ma non amo sboronare, in fondo sono una ragazza umile nata ai bordi di periferia dove i tram non vanno avanti più


----------



## Amoremio (31 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> mi sembra che qui si scherzi continuamente e nessuno se la prende per questo! forse è solo che a volte si possono mal interpretare alcuni post! vedi a volte quello che è scritto (nostante le faccine) non è facile interpretare come quanto si parla _vis-a-vis_ con una persona...
> magari è solo questo che ha fatto nascere l'equivoco! :up::up::up:


no

è che io trovo che, anche come scherzo, sia una gran cafonata

e l'ho detto


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Conte...io prendo la frusta e la seggiola poi le mettiamo tutte a cuccia, a fusare..mi viene da ridere perche'sto'usando le stesse parole con un'altra persona.......che crede di essere una tigre




Ho una sola parola: SBORONE


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Signore siete messe male,scusate se lo dico.
> Io sto'scherzando,come sempre faccio in simili frangenti,e cosi'il Conte, e voi vi offendete.....che roba e che cosa di paglia...
> Permalose,insofferenti,sempre nere e incavolate,basta mezza parola e via...ma divertitevi,ridete,scherzate,cosa siamo qua' a fare????
> Possibile che con voi si possa e si debba solo piangere.....mah...comunque affar vostro.
> La mancanza di ironia e spirito e'una brutta cosa,lo sapete?????


Visto?
Loro possono sempre prenderti per il culo e poi dirti...ah ma noi stavamo scherzando...tu Lothar le pungoli sul vivo e vedi come s'inalberano...eh?
Fanno tutte le galline starnazzanti...:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Ma certo che con certe si può solo piangere eh?
Anzi se vuoi conquistarle...passa loro un clennex...un fazzoletto...
E ti diranno eh si Lothar...uomo sensibile...tu si che ci capisci...

Cosa vuoi passano la vita a lamentarsi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> mi sembra che qui si scherzi continuamente e nessuno se la prende per questo! forse è solo che a volte si possono mal interpretare alcuni post! vedi a volte quello che è scritto (nostante le faccine) non è facile interpretare come quanto si parla _vis-a-vis_ con una persona...
> magari è solo questo che ha fatto nascere l'equivoco! :up::up::up:


Tanto tuono'che..piovve..
Brava Simy,perche'l'intelligenza e l'onesta'di fare un passo indietro non l'hanno tutti.
D'altronde la mamma degli invorniti e'sempre incinta....
Tu invece hai capito la cosa per quello che era,molte grazie,gentile amica.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ho una sola parola: SBORONE


Infatti lui mi è simpatico...perchè io Contepinceton son il principe di sboronia...dai quintina...non fa sul serio...non l'hai ancora capito? 
No eh?

Ma quando prendete uno di mira non c'è verso eh?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Visto?
> Loro possono sempre prenderti per il culo e poi dirti...ah ma noi stavamo scherzando...tu Lothar le pungoli sul vivo e vedi come s'inalberano...eh?
> Fanno tutte le galline starnazzanti...:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> ...




Io non passo la vita a lamentarmi ma prova a dirmi che mi metti a cuccia con la frusta e vedi la fine che fai


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Gennaio 2011)

e non provarci nemmeno a dirmi di apparecchiare la tavola


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Io non passo la vita a lamentarmi ma prova a dirmi che mi metti a cuccia con la frusta e vedi la fine che fai


Auf...come sei permalosa oggi...dai si fa per ridere no?
VUoi essere canfutata?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> e non provarci nemmeno a dirmi di apparecchiare la tavola


Perchè...non ne sei capace?
Ah cara...preparo io la tavola al posto tuo, tanto tu non sei capace...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tanto tuono'che..piovve..
> Brava Simy,perche'l'intelligenza e l'onesta'di fare un passo indietro non l'hanno tutti.
> D'altronde la mamma degli invorniti e'sempre incinta....
> Tu invece hai capito la cosa per quello che era,molte grazie,gentile amica.



Se sei tanto intelligente fai tu un passo indietro.


----------



## Amoremio (31 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Un bar?questa e'la sala d'aspetto delle pompe funebri....
> 
> 
> Va mo'la' burdela.....(non e'un offesa vuol dire ragazza in romagnolo)
> fai bene l'arzdora(piadinaia sempre in romagnolo),e apparecchia la tavola.......


ragazza non lo sono più e non mi interessa sembrarlo
piadinaia ci sarai
e la tavola non l'apparecchio nemmeno a casa mia


e con ciò concludo
perchè è inutile dire "la stai facendo fuori dal vaso" a chi trova normale farsela addosso

:unhappy:

e son già scesa troppo in basso, nel vano tentativo di farmi capire


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Visto?
> Loro possono sempre prenderti per il culo e poi dirti...ah ma noi stavamo scherzando...tu Lothar le pungoli sul vivo e vedi come s'inalberano...eh?
> Fanno tutte le galline starnazzanti...:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> ...


Si Conte due pesi e due misure ,come fa'l'arbitro se il fallo lo fa'un giocatore dell'Inter oppure del Bari,nel primo caso non vede,nell'altro fischia rigore.
Per la miseria che covo di piagnone,se relamente sono cosi'..aiuto!!!!!
Diciamolo Conte,noi ci vogliamo divertire ,non piangere,tutto il giorno si combatte,uno viene qua'due minuti per rilassarsi e zac...arrivano le sclerate..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfloi...hanno preso le persone ideali per farlo


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ragazza non lo sono più e non mi interessa sembrarlo
> piadinaia ci sarai
> e la tavola non l'apparecchio nemmeno a casa mia
> 
> ...


donna,cantando una dolce canzoncina,corri alla coop a fare la spesa,poi riordina il bucato,e fai da mangiare,possbilmente bene,che la sera abbiamo fame


----------



## Tubarao (31 Gennaio 2011)

Qui fra poco ci scappa la tecnica dell'esplosione del cuore coi 5 colpi delle dita.....io starei attento 













Niente, volevo solo partecipare, torno al lavoro che oggi mi stanno massacrando


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> donna,cantando una dolce canzoncina,corri alla coop a fare la spesa,poi riordina il bucato,e fai da mangiare,possbilmente bene,che la sera abbiamo fame




guarda che ridi solo te


dott. Lothar


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> e non provarci nemmeno a dirmi di apparecchiare la tavola


 
Che paura...tremo........che donna tutta di un pezzo..molto femminile..sempre incavolata,ma ridi un po' dai,vabbe'che stare a Milano non aiuta,pero'..........


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Che paura...tremo........che donna tutta di un pezzo..molto femminile..sempre incavolata,ma ridi un po' dai,vabbe'che stare a Milano non aiuta,pero'..........


Di sicuro rido molto di più da quando sto a Milano che non quando vivevo con i romagnoli sboroni come te


scommetto che vai a ballare al Bul Bul e ti senti un gran figo a dire le maialate con i tuoi amici


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Di sicuro rido molto di più da quando sto a Milano che non quando vivevo con i romagnoli sboroni come te
> 
> 
> scommetto che vai a ballare al Bul Bul e ti senti un gran figo a dire le maialate con i tuoi amici


Emiliano donna non romagnolo..........pero'fate la fila a venire in Riviera???Come e'?
Abitavi in Romagna?Ci credo che tu sia scappata;noi emiliano romagnoli siamo goderecci,e casinari,tu triste,e  piangente,e sempre inca........


----------



## Amoremio (31 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Si Conte due pesi e due misure ,come fa'l'arbitro se il fallo lo fa'un giocatore dell'Inter oppure del Bari,nel primo caso non vede,nell'altro fischia rigore.
> Per la miseria che covo di piagnone,se relamente sono cosi'..aiuto!!!!!
> Diciamolo Conte,noi ci vogliamo divertire ,non piangere,tutto il giorno si combatte,uno viene qua'due minuti per rilassarsi e zac...arrivano le sclerate..:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfloi...hanno preso le persone ideali per farlo


 

questa sezione si chiama confessionale

servirebbe come zona in cui chi ha una storia di tradimento fatto o subito può esporla all'utenza
e credo sia la più letta da chi, prima ancora di iscriversi, cerca un confronto

ho sempre pensato (anche nel mio 3d, a suo tempo) che gli OT servano ad allentare la tensione

ma uno scambio di post  in cui le donne, soprattutto se in un momento di sofferenza, vengono irrise, apostrofate in vario modo e comunque invitate a apparecchiare la tavola, stare a cuccia, fare le fusa ecc. non mi pare il più idoneo a mettere a proprio agio chi dovrebbe aprirsi

poi magari admin potrebbe chiarire se l'obiettivo è quello di attrarre un tot di sboroni allettati da queste modalità comunicative ed allontare un'utenza che fisiologicamente potrebbe ritenere che un forum con questo nome dedito alle sboronate non sia tanto un luogo di confronti quanto altro tipo di sito che sempre col tradimento ha a che fare


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> questa sezione si chiama confessionale
> 
> servirebbe come zona in cui chi ha una storia di tradimento fatto o subito può esporla all'utenza
> e credo sia la più letta da chi, prima ancora di iscriversi, cerca un confronto
> ...


Blablablababalbababal...
Questo è solo un 3d...dove si invita noi uomini traditori...a confessarci...
ed ecco cosa ne esce eh?
Mica siamo proprio così fessi eh?
COm'è quella storia là?
Chi di spada ferisce, di spada perisce...

Lothar ha tutto il diritto di esprimere il suo pensiero e la sua filosofia di vita...

Poi non diciamo baggianate...
Se hai denaro...le donnine allegre le trovi dappertutto e 365 sere all'anno vuoi scommettere?

Vero sbagliato generalizzare...ma il mondo va così.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (31 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> questa sezione si chiama confessionale
> 
> servirebbe come zona in cui chi ha una storia di tradimento fatto o subito può esporla all'utenza
> e credo sia la più letta da chi, prima ancora di iscriversi, cerca un confronto
> ...



*Pe mancanza d'uommene se fanno i ciucce cape e casa.

*(Per mancanza di uomini si nominano gli asini capi di casa.)*  *chiaro no ...*
*


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> questa sezione si chiama confessionale
> 
> servirebbe come zona in cui chi ha una storia di tradimento fatto o subito può esporla all'utenza
> e credo sia la più letta da chi, prima ancora di iscriversi, cerca un confronto
> ...


  appunto in un momento di sofferenza,bisogna fare il contrario.
comunque non c'e'problema,vediamo se l'admin mi sbatte fuori perche' a Carnevale,lo sai che ci siamo vero,scherzo...mahhh


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Emiliano donna non romagnolo..........pero'fate la fila a venire in Riviera???Come e'?
> Abitavi in Romagna?Ci credo che tu sia scappata;noi emiliano romagnoli siamo goderecci,e casinari,tu triste,e  piangente,e sempre inca........


Tesoro io ho sangue emiliano nelle mie vene. I romagnoli sono tutt'altra razza e tu sei romagnolo, checché tu ne dica, ti comporti esattamente come i peggiori esemplari della razza romagnola, quelli che vogliono fare i fighi e gli sboroni a tutti i costi. Quelli che se la donna non sa fare la sfoglia allora che donna è? Quelli che se la pasta è un tantino scotta allora apriti cielo. Quelli che si scopano la fidanzata del loro migliore amico. Io li conosco bene. E tu sei - o vuoi apparire - come uno di loro. Fortunatamente ne conosco anche molti altri appartenenti alla razza buona, ma tu non sei uno di quelli.
Io non sono né triste né piangente, e nemmeno sono sempre incazzata. Semplicemente la tua mentalità mi sta sui cojones.
Detto questo: ti saluto.
Vai a farti fare la piadina da tua moglie o dalla tua amante... non me ne potrebbe fregare di meno. Mi fai tanta pena. Tutto qui


----------



## Amoremio (31 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> donna,cantando una dolce canzoncina,corri alla coop a fare la spesa,poi riordina il bucato,e fai da mangiare,possbilmente bene,che la sera abbiamo fame


sei proprio un poveretto :unhappy:

ma tua moglie deve averti addestrato bene come colf


----------



## Amoremio (31 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> .....vediamo se l'admin mi sbatte fuori
> ...mahhh


ne dubito fortemente

ma sarà comunque significativo


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Tesoro io ho sangue emiliano nelle mie vene. I romagnoli sono tutt'altra razza e tu sei romagnolo, checché tu ne dica, ti comporti esattamente come i peggiori esemplari della razza romagnola, quelli che vogliono fare i fighi e gli sboroni a tutti i costi. Quelli che se la donna non sa sfare la sfoglia allora che donna è? Quelli che se la pasta è un tantino scotta allora apriti cielo. Quelli che si scopano la fidanzata del loro migliore amico. Io li conosco bene. E tu sei - o vuoi apparire - come uno di loro. Fortunatamente ne conosco anche molti altri appartenenti alla razza buona, ma tu non sei uno di quelli.
> Io non sono né triste né piangente, e nemmeno sono sempre incazzata. Semplicemente la tua mentalità mi sta sui cojones.
> Detto questo: ti saluto.
> Vai a farti fare la piadina da tua moglie o dalla tua amante... non me ne potrebbe fregare di meno. Mi fai tanta pena. Tutto qui


Vedi il mio sangue e'meta'romagnolo e meta'fiorentino,e tu sai che i toscani sono i maestri dell'ironia pungente,e anche di qua'dalla Futa non scherziamo.
Sono nato vivo nell'Emilia,padronissima di non crederlo  non faccio niente di quello che hai scritto,anzi ho rifiutato a suo tempo le offerte della fidanzato di un'amico.
Poi Quintina,a voi piace tanto l'uniformita'di pensare,spiace;non siamo a Pechino,ne in Corea del Nord,se non mi approvi pazienza,ma non puoi fare cosi'.
Io mi fai pena non mi permetto di scriverlo a nessuno,perche'c'e'un limite che tu stai purtroppo passando,facciamo cosi',ignoriamoci e basta.
Buona serata


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sei proprio un poveretto :unhappy:
> 
> ma tua moglie deve averti addestrato bene come colf


offendi???Tu dovresti uscire da qua'.........non io...


----------



## lothar57 (31 Gennaio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ne dubito fortemente
> 
> ma sarà comunque significativo


sai admin forse apprezza il fatto  che le offese le fate voi,io non mi permetto conoscendo bene l'educazione,scherzo e basta.
Ultima cosa poi esco:siete in 4 a parlare cosi',.non sai in quanti mi scrivono il contrario e visto che sono un signore ti dico,buona serata!!


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> offendi???Tu dovresti uscire da qua'.........non io...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH....sante parole:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

Però Lothar...questo è il tuo 3d...me lo sento:up::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (31 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> La cosa buffa e'che la laurea non mi serve per fare il commerciante,ne'per le altre cariche e funzioni che svolgo in altre attivita'......


E allora laurearsi per cosa?


----------



## MK (31 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Signore siete messe male,scusate se lo dico.
> Io sto'scherzando,come sempre faccio in simili frangenti,e cosi'il Conte, e voi vi offendete.....che roba e che cosa di paglia...
> Permalose,insofferenti,sempre nere e incavolate,basta mezza parola e via...ma divertitevi,ridete,scherzate,cosa siamo qua' a fare????
> Possibile che con voi si possa e si debba solo piangere.....mah...comunque affar vostro.
> La mancanza di ironia e spirito e'una brutta cosa,lo sapete?????


Esattamente come rispondi tu quando lo spirito e l'ironia sono rivolte a te . Prova a cambiare atteggiamento, non credo proprio che con tua moglie i toni siano questi...


----------



## oceansize (31 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *è venuto meglio Pinocchio con una sega che certa  gente con una scopata!!!
> *(Bruja)*
> 
> :mrgreen:
> *





lothar57 ha detto:


> sai admin forse apprezza il fatto  che le offese le fate voi,io non mi permetto conoscendo bene l'educazione,scherzo e basta.
> Ultima cosa poi esco:siete in *4* a parlare cosi',.non sai in quanti mi scrivono il contrario e visto che sono un signore ti dico,buona serata!!


lol iniziamo a contarci? :rotfl:

ok io la finisco qui 








...senza apostrofo :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Esattamente come rispondi tu quando lo spirito e l'ironia sono rivolte a te . Prova a cambiare atteggiamento, non credo proprio che con tua moglie i toni siano questi...


Lothar ascolta questo consiglio...
MK è una donna molto in gamba...te lo dico io che certe cose le sento leggendole...

Dai Ok...Lothar...dai coccolele un pochino dai su...ragiona un attimo...
:up:


----------



## passante (31 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai Ok...Lothar...dai coccolele un pochino dai su...ragiona un attimo...
> :up:


 dici che ti obbedisce anche nel cambio di registro? mitico! :blank:


----------



## MK (31 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar ascolta questo consiglio...
> MK è una donna molto in gamba...te lo dico io che certe cose le sento leggendole...
> 
> Dai Ok...Lothar...dai coccolele un pochino dai su...ragiona un attimo...
> :up:


No. Niente coccole. Solo usare un po' di più il cervello. Magari la parte meno maschilista eh. Sempre che esista .


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> farfalla io la bar non ci vado,e le sboronate neanche,si chiama in un'altro modo,scherzare,ma qui'non e'possibile,bisogna pensare a ''essere o non essere'',
> Come l'animo umano in un contesto empiricamente futurista,possa non sintonizzarsi con l'avvenuta esplicazione della simbosi geneticamente ascrivibile all'avvento,cautamente positivista,della relazione tolemaica in virtu'di deficienze caratteriali.,che comunque non inficino la relativita'oggettivamente presente nel contesto sintomatico.
> Naturalmente bisogna ottimizzare il gene..............:rotfl:


Se c'è una persona che ama scherzare quella sono io
Non mi tiro indietro alla battuta e puoi chiedere a chi di questo forum ha avuto modo di conoscermi
Trovo che il forum sia un posto dove poter cazzeggiare e lo faccio spesso
Ma essere paragonata a una gatta che fà le fusa dopo essere frustrata da un perfetto sconosciuto scusa se un filino mi infastidisce........

Magari se me lo dice il mio uomo mentre stiamo giocando mi fa un altro effetto....:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Blablablababalbababal...
> Questo è solo un 3d...dove si invita noi uomini traditori...a confessarci...
> ed ecco cosa ne esce eh?
> Mica siamo proprio così fessi eh?
> ...


e noi abbiamo tutto il diritto di risentirci


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> e noi abbiamo tutto il diritto di risentirci


Embè certo...:carneval: No....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Gennaio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> farfalla *io la bar non ci vado*,e le sboronate neanche,si chiama in un'altro modo,scherzare,ma qui'non e'possibile,bisogna pensare a ''essere o non essere'',
> Come l'animo umano in un contesto empiricamente futurista,possa non sintonizzarsi con l'avvenuta esplicazione della simbosi geneticamente ascrivibile all'avvento,cautamente positivista,della relazione tolemaica in virtu'di deficienze caratteriali.,che comunque non inficino la relativita'oggettivamente presente nel contesto sintomatico.
> Naturalmente bisogna ottimizzare il gene..............:rotfl:


Come mai? Non ti piace?


----------



## lothar57 (1 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Come mai? Non ti piace?


Mai stato,credo sia una cosa da nonni che vanno  a fare la briscola,e a vedere i lavori stradali dopo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mai stato,credo sia una cosa da nonni che vanno  a fare la briscola,e a vedere i lavori stradali dopo




Ho passato momenti bellissimi nei bar della Romagna, parecchi anni fa.


----------



## lothar57 (1 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Esattamente come rispondi tu quando lo spirito e l'ironia sono rivolte a te . Prova a cambiare atteggiamento, non credo proprio che con tua moglie i toni siano questi...


 
Vedi ognuno ha il suo carattere,io sono cosi'non ci posso fare niente.
Poco tempo fa'ho fatto notare ad un'amica che il suo era forte e deciso,non comune a tante donne.
La risposta e'stata''sei il primo che lo dice''.......dove e'la stranezza??
Semplice:l'uomo a casa viene comandato a bacchetta,se fuori trova una donna che fa'altrettanto non percepisce la differenza.
Non dira'mai''pero'....'',io vedo gli amici,senza ok della moglie non vanno neanche in bagno.
Io l'ho percepita eccome,la differenza,anche se mia moglie e'tosta,e alla fine con furbizia femminile fa'andare alcune cose come vuole lei.


----------



## lothar57 (1 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ho passato momenti bellissimi nei bar della Romagna, parecchi anni fa.


Be'ci sono bar e bar,il Green Bar di Viale Ceccarini e'come dici tu,ad esempio.


----------



## lothar57 (1 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar ascolta questo consiglio...
> MK è una donna molto in gamba...te lo dico io che certe cose le sento leggendole...
> 
> Dai Ok...Lothar...dai coccolele un pochino dai su...ragiona un attimo...
> :up:


Caro Conte,fidati perche'io scrivo solo quello che penso,mi sono accorto che qua'il livello culturale e'alto,a parte qualche poveretto/a.
Alllo stesso modo del tasso di permalosita',in effetti insito nelle donne,per cui ben volentieri seguiro'il tuo consiglio.
Venire qui'deve essere un piacere,non una battaglia.
Quindi faro'cosi':vi leggero'e ogni tanto magari interverro',ciao,buona giornata


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Conte,fidati perche'io scrivo solo quello che penso,mi sono accorto che qua'il livello culturale e'alto,a parte qualche poveretto/a.
> *Alllo stesso modo del tasso di permalosita',in effetti insito nelle donne*,per cui ben volentieri seguiro'il tuo consiglio.
> Venire qui'deve essere un piacere,non una battaglia.
> Quindi faro'cosi':vi leggero'e ogni tanto magari interverro',ciao,buona giornata


Credo che non ci sia niente da eccepire in quel che scrivi, Lothar, almeno da parte mia: magari solo un piccolo mexican abuso di luoghi comuni....

ciao buona giornata


----------



## lothar57 (1 Febbraio 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Credo che non ci sia niente da eccepire in quel che scrivi, Lothar, almeno da parte mia: magari solo un piccolo mexican abuso di luoghi comuni....
> 
> ciao buona giornata


 
Grazie Chiara,obbiettiva e non di parte,finalmente!!
Infatti io senza offendere nessuno,ho esternato quello che penso,e basta.
Buona giornata anche a te,ciao


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sai admin forse apprezza il fatto  che le offese le fate voi,io non mi permetto conoscendo bene l'educazione,scherzo e basta.
> Ultima cosa poi esco:siete in 4 a parlare cosi',.non sai in quanti mi scrivono il contrario e visto che sono un signore ti dico,buona serata!!



Ti permetti eccome di offendere.
Se ieri erano in 4 è perchè altre donne non c'erano.

Io ho pensato di avere esagerato a prenderti in giro, ho pensato di non averti dato l'accoglienza giusta, ti ho scritto che qua si può stare molto bene e che era necessario un passo indietro da parte di tutti. Hai replicato con un post sprezzante e maligno nei confronti di una persona, Passante, che ti diceva le stesse cose, vantandotene poi sul profilo del Conte.
Continui a proporre una immagine della donna che ti piace avere in testa, e dovremmo stare zitte con la scusa che scherzi.

Lothar, non hai mai, mai mostato altro di tuo che queste immagini avvilenti, offensive, becere e volgari.
Che cazzo dovrei pensare che scherzi?

Ti ho reputato negativamente il post sulle tigri che fusano, e continuerò a darti reputazioni negative ogni volta che penserò che eccedi.


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar ascolta questo consiglio...
> MK è una donna molto in gamba...te lo dico io che certe cose le sento leggendole...
> 
> Dai Ok...Lothar...dai coccolele un pochino dai su...ragiona un attimo...
> :up:



Siamo tutte in gamba, ognuna a suo modo.
E* NON* abbiamo bisogno di due coccole per farci stare buone.
Quello che voglio come donna e come persona è il rispetto, dato il quale poi è possibile scherzare.
Lothar non scherza, non ha mai mostrato altro che una sola ottica, punto di vista, modo di fare.
Si prenda la responsabilità di quello che pensa, almeno.
Cazzo.


----------



## Minerva (1 Febbraio 2011)

anche mettendoci buona volontà non riesco proprio a prendermela per le parole sconclusionate di questo gattino arruffato:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Siamo tutte in gamba, ognuna a suo modo.
> E* NON* abbiamo bisogno di due coccole per farci stare buone.
> Quello che voglio come donna e come persona è il rispetto, dato il quale poi è possibile scherzare.
> Lothar non scherza, non ha mai mostrato altro che una sola ottica, punto di vista, modo di fare.
> ...


No dai non incazzarti...dai ci penso io...posso tentare una nuova impresa...come sai...io ho fatto l'impossibile...sono il maialmondo...pian pianino...conducendolo piano piano...trasformerò Lothar in un perfetto gentiluomo...ce la posso fare...offrimi uno spiraglio...

No eh?...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No dai non incazzarti...dai ci penso io...posso tentare una nuova impresa...come sai...io ho fatto l'impossibile...sono il maialmondo...pian pianino...conducendolo piano piano...trasformerò Lothar in un perfetto gentiluomo...ce la posso fare...offrimi uno spiraglio...
> 
> No eh?...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Lothar è adulto, e che sia responsabile di quel che fa e dice e pensa.
Se sei convinto che dentro a Lothar ci sia un piccolo Lothar bisognoso di affetto e attenzioni, tenta tutto quello che ti pare.
Io, adesso, mi baso su quel che leggo, e quel che leggo mi mostra una persona che non mi piace e che offende.

E per favore, credimi quando ti dico che non sono due coccole di superficie che mi fanno avere una opinione migliore di una persona. 
Preferisco di gran lunga non essere presa per il culo.
Preferisco di gran lunga essere trattata da persona che secondo qualsiasi stereotipo di donna


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No dai non incazzarti...dai ci penso io...posso tentare una nuova impresa...come sai...io ho fatto l'impossibile...sono il maialmondo...pian pianino...conducendolo piano piano...trasformerò Lothar in un perfetto gentiluomo...ce la posso fare...offrimi uno spiraglio...
> 
> No eh?...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sai Conte la cosa che mi dà da pensare è che mentre tu cerchi di difenderlo e quasi scusarti per lui, lui continua imperterrito a non rendersi conto dell'atteggiamento offensivo che qualche volta ha verso noi donne..........


----------



## lothar57 (1 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Siamo tutte in gamba, ognuna a suo modo.
> E* NON* abbiamo bisogno di due coccole per farci stare buone.
> Quello che voglio come donna e come persona è il rispetto, dato il quale poi è possibile scherzare.
> Lothar non scherza, non ha mai mostrato altro che una sola ottica, punto di vista, modo di fare.
> ...


 Ti ringrazio per i punti che mi hai levato,almeno hai avuto il coraggio di firmare,al contrario di alcuni conigli.
Ribadisco  che''tigri e domatori''era una boutade carnevalesca,anche un bambino ci avrebbe riso sopra,voi no,essendo permalose e omologate allo status quo' imperante nel sito,dove si puo'parlare soloper lodarvi,sviolinarvi,stando per attenti a non dire cose sgradite,guai a farlo
Altro che cortina di ferro.......comunque contenti voi


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio per i punti che mi hai levato,almeno hai avuto il coraggio di firmare,al contrario di alcuni conigli.
> Ribadisco  che''tigri e domatori''era una boutade carnevalesca,anche un bambino ci avrebbe riso sopra,voi no,essendo permalose e omologate allo status quo' imperante nel sito,dove si puo'parlare soloper lodarvi,sviolinarvi,stando per attenti a non dire cose sgradite,guai a farlo
> Altro che cortina di ferro.......comunque contenti voi



Ho un amico.
Talvolta tira fuori di quelle battutacce da far venire voglia di levargli la pelle. Se lo può permettere, perchè sappiamo tutte benissimo quali sono i suoi sentimenti verso di noi, quali le sue idee, quali i suoi atteggiamenti. Un ragazzo che ha il massimo della mia stima e del mio affetto, e che quando dice che ... no, vabbè, evito, mi vengono i brividi solo a ricordare quella battutaccia...

Le boutade carnevalesche sono le uniche che hai mostrato. Come è possibile per me convincermi che stai scherzando?
Se ricordi, ho provato a leggerti in modo più obiettivo. Libero di pensare che io in realtà sia permalosa etc etc.
Tuttavia, il mio tentativo mi ha solo confermato l'opinione che mi ero fatta.

Se preferisci credere che qua non sia concesso scherzare, liberissimo.
Come ho già detto, ogni qual volta leggerò qualcosa che ritengo lesivo, eccessivo, volgare, replicherò con la reputazione negativa, come è previsto apposta per questo scopo.


----------



## lothar57 (1 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ho un amico.
> Talvolta tira fuori di quelle battutacce da far venire voglia di levargli la pelle. Se lo può permettere, perchè sappiamo tutte benissimo quali sono i suoi sentimenti verso di noi, quali le sue idee, quali i suoi atteggiamenti. Un ragazzo che ha il massimo della mia stima e del mio affetto, e che quando dice che ... no, vabbè, evito, mi vengono i brividi solo a ricordare quella battutaccia...
> 
> Le boutade carnevalesche sono le uniche che hai mostrato. Come è possibile per me convincermi che stai scherzando?
> ...


Per l'ultima volta:lesivo e volgare?
Ma cosa stai dicendo?Trova una parolaccia  o un offesa nei miei scritti,mai fatto,al contrario di voi.
Ma e'possibile trasformare una battuta in qualcosa di lesivo?
Forse stareste bene in Iran,guai a fiatare,censura su tutto etc....riflettici per favore,ciao


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Per l'ultima volta:lesivo e volgare?
> Ma cosa stai dicendo?Trova una parolaccia  o un offesa nei miei scritti,mai fatto,al contrario di voi.
> Ma e'possibile trasformare una battuta in qualcosa di lesivo?
> Forse stareste bene in Iran,guai a fiatare,censura su tutto etc....riflettici per favore,ciao



Non presumo che la maggioranza abbia sempre ragione.

Tuttavia, potresti riflettere anche tu su quali reazioni hanno suscitato i tuoi "innocenti scherzi".


----------



## lothar57 (1 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non presumo che la maggioranza abbia sempre ragione.
> 
> Tuttavia, potresti riflettere anche tu su quali reazioni hanno suscitato i tuoi "innocenti scherzi".


 
Non eludere la domanda...dove ho scritto cose volgari e lesive???


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Per l'ultima volta:lesivo e volgare?
> Ma cosa stai dicendo?Trova una parolaccia o un offesa nei miei scritti,mai fatto,al contrario di voi.
> Ma e'possibile trasformare una battuta in qualcosa di lesivo?
> Forse stareste bene in Iran,guai a fiatare,censura su tutto etc....riflettici per favore,ciao


Ribadisco: mi sembra che in questo forum si cazzeggi e parecchio, ogni 3d parte serio e puntualmente si va O.T.
Io non ti ho mai criticato per quello che scrivi ma (ripeto ancora una volta) pensare che un perfetto sconosciuto possa farmi diventare una gatta che fusa lo trovo offensivo. Se a te non sembra, bene, ma da qui al fatto che noi dobbiamo stare zitte o accusate di essere permalose direi che ce ne passa


----------



## oceansize (1 Febbraio 2011)

sai, spesso non c'è bisogno di parolacce o volgarità per essere offensivi. 
e cmq se rileggi i tuoi post puoi vedere come le cose di cui accusi le utenti del forum sono le stesse che si potrebbero imputare a te. punti di vista 
ma qualcuno ha provato a guardare da un altro punto di vista, tu no. tutto qui.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Non eludere la domanda...dove ho scritto cose volgari e lesive???


 

Ciao Conte...io prendo la frusta e la seggiola poi le mettiamo tutte a cuccia, a fusare..mi viene da ridere perche'sto'usando le stesse parole con un'altra persona.......che crede di essere una tigre


Vedi tu...... a cuccia ci metti il tuo cane e la frusta..... bè lasciamo stare


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> sai, spesso non c'è bisogno di parolacce o volgarità per essere offensivi.
> e cmq se rileggi i tuoi post puoi vedere come le cose di cui accusi le utenti del forum sono le stesse che si potrebbero imputare a te. punti di vista
> *ma qualcuno ha provato a guardare da un altro punto di vista, tu no.* tutto qui.


Quoto:up:


----------



## Amoremio (1 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vedi tu...... a cuccia ci metti il tuo cane e la frusta..... bè lasciamo stare


 
non sono intervenuta finora perchè non mi interessa rinfocolare gli animi nè ribadire quanto già detto 
ma quoto farfalla per la sintesi e la chiarezza


----------



## lothar57 (1 Febbraio 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ciao Conte...io prendo la frusta e la seggiola poi le mettiamo tutte a cuccia, a fusare..mi viene da ridere perche'sto'usando le stesse parole con un'altra persona.......che crede di essere una tigre
> 
> 
> Vedi tu...... a cuccia ci metti il tuo cane e la frusta..... bè lasciamo stare


Spiace per chi si e'offeso,non era quello che volevo,farfalla non prendertela,per favore.Per me il caso e'chiuso,ok?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Spiace per chi si e'offeso,non era quello che volevo,farfalla non prendertela,per favore.Per me il caso e'chiuso,ok?


 
Chiuso anche per me, bastavano poche parole come vedi


----------



## MK (1 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Siamo tutte in gamba, ognuna a suo modo.
> E* NON* abbiamo bisogno di due coccole per farci stare buone.
> *Quello che voglio come donna e come persona è il rispetto, dato il quale poi è possibile scherzare.*
> Lothar non scherza, non ha mai mostrato altro che una sola ottica, punto di vista, modo di fare.
> ...


 
:up:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ho un amico.
> Talvolta tira fuori di quelle battutacce da far venire voglia di levargli la pelle. Se lo può permettere, perchè sappiamo tutte benissimo quali sono i suoi sentimenti verso di noi, quali le sue idee, quali i suoi atteggiamenti. Un ragazzo che ha il massimo della mia stima e del mio affetto, e che quando dice che ... no, vabbè, evito, mi vengono i brividi solo a ricordare quella battutaccia...
> 
> Le boutade carnevalesche sono le uniche che hai mostrato. Come è possibile per me convincermi che stai scherzando?
> ...


Ah XD...Donna tu hai spirito di discernimento:up::up:


----------



## paki (14 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Vedrete... è un dato di fatto. Con la bella stagione fioccano i tradimenti.


 kid, sei la bocca della verita' con la primavera aumentano i tradimenti e si ripopolano gli allevamenti di " CERVI A PRIMAVERA"


----------



## aristocat (16 Aprile 2011)

paki ha detto:


> kid, sei la bocca della verita' con la primavera aumentano i tradimenti e si ripopolano* gli allevamenti di " CERVI A PRIMAVERA"*


:racchia:


----------



## Giolovegio (16 Aprile 2011)

io non sono un traditore...............quando sto da solo
:rotfl:attualmente sto da solo.


----------

